# ¿Estoy loco o ES GRAVÍSIMO el ocultamiento que está habiendo del caso de IGUALADA?



## El centinela (7 Nov 2021)

Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.

Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.

Ya ni disimulan.

Alguien nos está llevando a un mundo distópico y no sé hasta qué punto vamos a aguantarlo. Lo gracioso es que las manifestaciones, que por cierto le encantan ahora al sistema, favorecen ese mundo distópico al que nos dirigen sin haberlo elegido

*Edit:* Para quien aún no sepa lo ocurrido, que es probable ya que es un caso silenciado por motivos que se desconocen aquí el enlace a la noticia:

Máxima crueldad en la violación de la menor de Igualada: Los Mossos aseguran que "la dejaron morir"

A destacar el dato de que *en Cataluña se denuncia una media de 3 violaciones al día*, pero que la 'cifra oculta' es superior.

¿Algo que puntualizar por parte de nuestros protectores y guías: medios de comunicación y redes sociales?


----------



## s4d (7 Nov 2021)

Politicos, jueces y periodistas.
No se en q orden, pero todos deberian pasar x la guillotina.


----------



## Decipher (7 Nov 2021)

Han encontrado el atropello de la Charo muy conveniente para taparlo.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Nov 2021)

Totalmente compañero forero.
No olvidemos que los "mussos de escuadra" dijeron que los tenían identificados.
Han pasado 4 días y no los han detenido o al menos nada han dicho los "mass mierda".

Por cierto, nos enteramos de la noticia y su 
brutalidad con detalles de la violación gracias al panfleto "el Nacional.cat".

Los medios nacionales pasaron de puntillas y sin mencionar la alevosía en que perpetró la violación.

Me dá en la nariz que será un caso que se irá tapando hasta que nadie se acuerde.

Por cierto me hace gracia como la madre pide a Sánchez que se ponga fin a estas barbaridades, en vez de pedir, además de eso, que se haga justicia y se apalize a los agresores


----------



## Peritta (7 Nov 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Miedo me dá que pudiera convertirse en un nuevo "caso alcasser" y que no sean moronegros sino algo más turbio



Pueden ser moronegros usados como charlies por los de la CNI (estos son ago peliculeros), o sicarios subcontrataos por alguna red de fiscales, cuadrilla de jueces o banda de funcionarios y ya tiene usté turbiedad para cualquiera que se asome..


*Los políticos derrochan y diapidan, roban y matan -y le echan la culpa a inocentes- por que los funcionarios consienten.*


En este Bendito País de Porteras nos acabábamos enterando de todo, incluso en vida del General Bajito.
¿Qué clase de censura es ésta que hasta los departamento de filtraciones o están callados como puertas, o dicen tonterías sin sentido?.

Raro, raro, raro (sic Papuchi).

O el campo de batalla es la administración, o no habrá guerra.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (7 Nov 2021)

He oído las declaraciones de la madre y he leído su carta, y parece iberoamericana, difícilmente tendrá el dinero e influencias necesarias para movilizar lo que necesita para que a nadie se le olvide. Si todos estamos en lo cierto sobre los monstruos que casi matan a su hija, temo que no se va a hacer justicia.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (7 Nov 2021)

Tan grave como todos los ocultamientos que se han venido haciendo hasta ahora. No es en función del crimen, si no en función del origen étnico del delincuente, que se da más o menos voz a un suceso. Ya ni sorprende.


23-XII-2018
3.500 personas se manifiestan en Barcelona por el perro abatido tras morder a un agente

22-V-2019
Degollada una menor por un magrebí en un bar del Ensanche

Por la niña degollada nadie se manifestó, aunque estoy convencido que de haberlo hecho hubiera sido para tocar el piano y abrazar a un imán.

La gente tiene sus intereses y prioridades y, a pesar de que lo de jueces, políticos y periodistas clame al cielo, los verdaderos responsables son vuestros vecinos, los de la lobotomía, los de los aplausos en los balcones, los crédulos obedientes ignorantes satisfechos de serlo, los que ven la tele y comentan el first dates, los que creen que hay diferencia entre poner un papelito u otro cada cuatro años en una urna, los resignados, los cobardes ufanos, en fin, la masa en definitiva.

Y siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Javito Putero (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



y con la mamada todo el rato dando la matraca. la mamada, la mamada, la mamada.

y las sucnors diciendo no, cagando memeces como yo como mujer, blao blao

tu como mujer no, tu como SUBNORMAL ...


----------



## thanos2 (7 Nov 2021)

Y no es nada sospechoso que luego hubiese un accidente en el que una mujer atropellase a niñas pequeñas, con lo cual una noticia tapaba la otra. 

Es que ni me extrañaría que el coche de la charo hubiese sido juankeado para atropellarlas y crear una cortina de humo periodística sobre otras noticias. 

La infoxicación es la propia información .


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Nov 2021)

Los han cogido ya?


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

En Girona, creo que llevan media docena de violaciones en una semana !!!. @Parmel


----------



## Truki (7 Nov 2021)

Aquí Jano García, dice que los implicados en la violación ya habían sido detenidos antes por una tentativa de homicidio .
minuto 4,50 y que por ahora están libres .


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Nov 2021)

Comentarios: 


Más información del usuario​hace 1 día​​En vilafranca del penedes, *una misma noche, por la fiesta mayor este verano, 5 ¡¡CINCO!! menores violadas*. Una amiga del hospital me contó que *todas dijeron que sus agresores eran marroquies*. Algo nunca visto aquí, pero esque en los ultimos 5 años y durante la pandemia ha subido un monton la immigracion pero no de gente bien sino de delincuentes. Es increible. Bueno, pues de esto no habeis oido nada verdad?? Yo lo se pq soy de aqui. No salio ni en las noticias catalanas. Y no se como ha terminado la cosa, creo que no se ha pillado a nadie. A saber en otros pueblos de españa lo que pasa y no sabemos.




*Cuando nacionalicen a todos esos inmigrantes… entonces serán españoles y las encuestas dirán que los españoles violamos más.*
Les va a salir el negocio redondo al ministerio de igualdad ​


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Nov 2021)

No ha sido cometido por un guardia civil con el ano sorbido de manera voluntaria.

No tiene recorrido bajo el puño mediático del socialismo progresista.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Nov 2021)

Todos sabemos el color del emblema de los unicos que van a pedir explicaciones sobre este asunto.

Ahora que lo que yo pienso es que no habria que pedir explicaciones al gobierno de filoterroristas, sino a la oposicion "Centrista" que ha permitido con sus malhechores que se perpetue el gobierno en su bancada.

Porque lo mas importante es frenar a la ultraderecha...
Verdad PABLO CASADO?

LA verdad les importa un pimiento.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Nov 2021)

La narrativa es "la inmigracion nos enriquece", no "la inmigracion nos viola salvajemente".

Personalmente creo que en Espanya hay bastante mercado para una cadena de television y/o un periodico serio anti-progresista. Sin pisar mucho el acelerador, CNews es numero uno en Francia. Algun avispado empresario podria hacer lo mismo.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana lo estaba pensando. Es absolutamente indignante lo que están haciendo. Acordaos del trato que dieron a los de la manada y todo el espectáculo mediático que se desató alrededor del caso. Gobiernos e instituciones,HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA .
Medios de desinformación,HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## 917 (7 Nov 2021)

Aquí sólo se espera una cosa.


----------



## nadaesloqueparece (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Como catalana, me siento totalmente abatida cuando veo que ni el President de la Generalitat ni la Consellera de Feminismes han tenido la dignidad de decir públicamente que aquí no se permiten salvajadas como ésta, y que van a luchar para que los culpables reciban una condena severa. Siento dolor y vergüenza. 

Enviado desde mi VKY-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Los han cogido ya?



No aun no han cogido a los españoles que lo hicieron


----------



## Joaquim (7 Nov 2021)

Primero sale la notícia de que la niña contactó con ellos por redes sociales, que eran dos y eran de fuera de Igualada, que estuvieron toda la noche en la discoteca de fiesta con ella y sus amigas, que algunos testigos dijeron que esos chicos hablaban árabe, que salieron junto con ella de la discoteca, supuestamente para ir a coger el tren, pero resulta que en la calle que la encontraron del polígono no iba en dirección a la estación de tren.

Entonces, de golpe, el CAC (Consejo del Audiovisual de Cataluña), dice que hay que "respetar la presunción de inocencia", y sobretodo, que los periolistos respeten "la intimidad" de los implicados, obviamente, no publicando fotos, ni nombres ni ningún otro dato que pudiera identificarles.... mientras la policía, por otro lado, que los tenía identificados, pedía ayuda a la ciudadanía para encontrarlos, pero sin aportar ningún dato, mas allá de la discoteca, la fecha, y el lugar en el que fue encontrada la chiquilla..... cuando, recordemos, anteriormente ya habían dicho que sabian perfectamente quien eran.

Después, mas tarde, dicen que ya los tienen identificados, y que pronto los detendrán, pero hoy no, mañana.

Acto seguido, la información referida a que los conoció en las redes sociales, que estuvo con ellos en la discoteca, etc, es silenciada en los Mass Mierda, y dicen que buscan, como no a "los hombres", que violaron a la chiquilla.

Y para rematarlo, la Ministra de Igualdá, se refiere a esa niña de 16 años como "una mujer", y pide su "pronta recuperación", sin mencionar a los violadores en ningún caso.

Pues si, todo va en la misma dirección, y ya sabéis cual es, taparlo porque son moros.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> No aun no han cogido a los españoles que lo hicieron



Si fueran españoles, a estas horas ya sabríamos hasta la talla de calzoncillos que usan.


----------



## Parmel (7 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Girona, creo que llevan media docena de violaciones en una semana !!!. @Parmel



¿Puedes acreditarlo?


----------



## Vanatico (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

Parmel dijo:


> ¿Puedes acreditarlo?



Eso se dice por internet, que Gerona es un paraiso islamista, yo opino que puede que se queden cortos !!!.


----------



## frangelico (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Sr. Chinarro (7 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> No aun no han cogido a los españoles que lo hicieron



¿Es menos reprobable para ti si no lo fueran o qué?
Creo que acabo de hacer una pregunta retórica.[


----------



## François (7 Nov 2021)

Por el salvajismo de los actos, por la estupidez del mismo, por como se está tapando, porque la niña era menor y habría quedado con otros menores,... estoy bastante convencido de que han sido MENAS tutelados.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> A destacar el dato de que *en Cataluña se denuncia una media de 3 violaciones al día*, pero que la 'cifra oculta' es superior.



*La verdad es siempre radical, intolerante... y antidemocratica.*


----------



## Trurl (7 Nov 2021)

El negocio socialista es hacer ONGs antirracistas, proinmigración, lgtb, colocar en ellas a testaferros ( familiares, miembros del partido, amiguetes), financiar esas ONGs generosamente con fondos públicos, dejar las fronteras abiertas a toda invasión de ilegales y luego dedicar a cada mena 4700 Euros al mes, de los cuales al moro le llegan 500 al mes.....el resto va a la red clientelar, a los familiares y amigos y parte al partido.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Nov 2021)

cosas que pasan en la sociedad enferma lazi

no hay que olvidar que esto ha pasado en cataluña, gobernada por impresentables votados por mamarrachos


----------



## Makla (7 Nov 2021)

nadaesloqueparece dijo:


> Como catalana, me siento totalmente abatida cuando veo que ni el President de la Generalitat ni la Consellera de Feminismes han tenido la dignidad de decir públicamente que aquí no se permiten salvajadas como ésta, y que van a luchar para que los culpables reciban una condena severa. Siento dolor y vergüenza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VKY-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también soy catalana. Y de la Generalitat no espero nada. No sirven para nada. Su objetivo ya sabemos cual es. Y que a una niña la violen casi hasta matarle les da igual. Ojalá un dia unos cuantos menas les den por culo a ellos, o los asalten en su casa de S'agaró y prueben en sus propias carnes LA REALIDAD DE TODA ESTA MIERDA que nos han metido en casa. 

Tuve la suerte de haber vivido la adolescencia en una época que no existian menas. Ahora sufriré por mis 2 hijos cuando vayan a empezar a salir.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (7 Nov 2021)

No lo espero, la gente ya no tiene alma, pero esto clama al cielo y ni los periodistas ni nadie mínimamente responsable de este tinglado se replantea nada y pone el grito en el cielo y trata de espabilar a esta sociedad en coma profundo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Primero sale la notícia de que la niña contactó con ellos por redes sociales, que eran dos y eran de fuera de Igualada, que estuvieron toda la noche en la discoteca de fiesta con ella y sus amigas, que algunos testigos dijeron que esos chicos hablaban árabe, que salieron junto con ella de la discoteca, supuestamente para ir a coger el tren, pero resulta que en la calle que la encontraron del polígono no iba en dirección a la estación de tren.
> 
> Entonces, de golpe, el CAC (Consejo del Audiovisual de Cataluña), dice que hay que "respetar la presunción de inocencia", y sobretodo, que los periolistos respeten "la intimidad" de los implicados, obviamente, no publicando fotos, ni nombres ni ningún otro dato que pudiera identificarles.... mientras la policía, por otro lado, que los tenía identificados, pedía ayuda a la ciudadanía para encontrarlos, pero sin aportar ningún dato, mas allá de la discoteca, la fecha, y el lugar en el que fue encontrada la chiquilla..... cuando, recordemos, anteriormente ya habían dicho que sabian perfectamente quien eran.
> 
> ...



Hay un giro de 180 grados en el discurso policial y mediatico. Hemos pasado de "son varios, la policía los tiene identificados, hay cámaras, etc" al discurso de hoy mismo dónde dicen no saber si es uno o varios, si iba con ellos o la asaltaron, a que la discoteca no tenía cámaras ( raro, raro ) a que la atacaron cerca de una estación y las cámaras tampoco grabaron nada ( más raro, raro) y a que la chica atacada no recuerda absolutamente nada de lo que pasó desde antes de entrar en la discoteca.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Nov 2021)

Kabraloka dijo:


> cosas que pasan en la sociedad enferma lazi
> 
> no hay que olvidar que esto ha pasado en cataluña, gobernada por impresentables votados por mamarrachos



Es verdad eso en la pocilga castellana infecta de madrileños de mierda nunca pasaria....


----------



## Educo Gratis (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Es increible la diferencia con la orgía de la Mamada, al minuto uno se sabía la vida y milagros de todos los "violadores" y se habló de ello durante meses o años, aquí apagón total, y no eléctrico, sinó informativo.

Para que te hagas una idea, yo aun no me he enterado si se ha confirmado o no que los violadores son moronegros, doy por sentado que sí, pero quiero decir, mientras a unos se nos enseñaba hasta el carnet de conducir, con estos no sabemos literalmente nada.

Es un puto escándalo y cuando las cosas vuelvan a su curso natural NI OLVIDAREMOS NI PERDONAREMOS, los culpables de todo esto lo pagarán caro.


----------



## Remero consentido (7 Nov 2021)

s4d dijo:


> Politicos, jueces y periodistas.
> No se en q orden, pero todos deberian pasar x la guillotina.




Tambien fiscales y policia. Estos ultimos saben mucho de lo que hay por dentro y cuentan poco


----------



## Joaquim (7 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hay un giro de 180 grados en el discurso policial y mediatico. Hemos pasado de "son varios, la policía los tiene identificados, hay cámaras, etc" al discurso de hoy mismo dónde dicen no saber si es uno o varios, si iba con ellos o la asaltaron, a que la discoteca no tenía cámaras ( raro, raro ) a que la atacaron cerca de una estación y las cámaras tampoco grabaron nada ( más raro, raro) y a que la chica atacada no recuerda absolutamente nada de lo que pasó desde antes de entrar en la discoteca.



Ahí está, cuando cambian tanto el relato, es que algo buscan ocultar.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé cuantas violaciones se denuncian pero ya te digo que no llegan ni a una décima parte, las mujeres se sienten avergonzadas de que su entorno, amigos, compañeros, familia… sepan que se las follaron , sobre todo si es en grupo de moromierdas, solo se denuncian las que tienen que terminar yendo a un hospital con la cara partida y el culo abierto. Además la mayoría de mujeres coopera por puro miedo y en cuanto ven que la violacion es inevitable se están quietas y si se tienen que comer una polla se la comen ¿ piensas que es agradable para ellas que lo sepa todo el mundo?


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Totalmente compañero forero.
> No olvidemos que los "mussos de escuadra" dijeron que los tenían identificados.
> Han pasado 4 días y no los han detenido o al menos nada han dicho los "mass mierda".
> 
> ...



No te habrás enterado porque leeras solamente el mundo deportivo... porque la noticia salió ... vaya si salió. no mientas


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahí está, cuando cambian tanto el relato, es que algo buscan ocultar.



no se, me da la sensación de que fingen estar más despistados de lo esperable


----------



## V. R. N (7 Nov 2021)

Pues claro, eso ni se pregunta, ¿el agua moja?, ¿el fuego quema?


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Nov 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> No te habrás enterado porque leeras solamente el mundo deportivo... porque la noticia salió ... vaya si salió. no mientas



Es usted un Gilipollas y además integral, en ningún informativo nacional hablaron de desgarro vaginal y anal.

Lo dicho gilipollas
Pásame link de 20minutos, Telahinco y demás, hablan de violación salvaje, pero no entran en detalles

Que sepa que le insulto porqué usted me ha insultado al decir que solo leo mundo deportivo. Esperaré su oportuna respuesta y zanjaré la discusión.


----------



## K-KABOOM (7 Nov 2021)

La realidad, la chica creo que sigue bien jodida, reconstrucción vaginal y anal por lo que parece, desgarro anal de 15 cm... una burrada

Siento poner la noticia en Catalán, pero hay pocas en castellano...









La família d'una noia violada brutalment a Igualada demana ajuda per atrapar els agressors


Va ser agredida aquest dilluns a prop de la discoteca Epic




www.regio7.cat





Se ha dado mucho bombo en periódicos locales, fuera del control de los grandes medios, lo que le han hecho a esa chica es una brutalidad, primero le dieron el trancazo en la cabeza, y luego la violación, la dejaron por muerta

El camionero que la encontró, está tambien muy jodido, se pensaba que estaba muerta.

Hay un gran cambio entre la población, hay grupos vecinales, en todos los "pueblos" con gran inmigración, miles de denuncias a diario, ocupaciones, altercados, puñaladas, peleas, incivismo, vandalismo.

Pongo un ejemplo en Mataró, un sitio con muchos problemas, ERC pide más baños públicos..., y no dice ni mu de las ocupaciones, casi todas las entidades bancarias cerradas, han sido ocupadas...









ERC pide más lavabos públicos en Mataró


Proponen abrir los WC de las instalaciones públicas y llegar a acuerdos con establecimientos comerciales La concejala de ERC en el Ayuntamiento de Mataró, Rosa




www.lavanguardia.com





Creo que buscan que la gente explote, y a éste paso, lo van a conseguir.

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## Excovid (7 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso se dice por internet, que Gerona es un paraiso islamista, yo opino que puede que se queden cortos !!!.



Cofirmado, yo hice allí la mili en el 90 y los suburbios ya eran un estercolero, ahora mucho más. Te lo aseguro, estuve de visita el año pasado.


----------



## Excovid (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



No, no estás loco. Por lo menos yo comparto tu punto de vista.
No entiendo porque el gobierno se ha empeñado en infectar esta sociedad de musulmanes, es que no veo el porqué ni a donde quieren llegar. Cataluña es un puto avispero/estercolero pero es que hay regiones peor y otras contagiandose a marcha rápida. Ahí teneis al Lambán ese regalando pasta para que se registre gente improductiva.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Nov 2021)

Se advirtió que chaparían el tema en cuanto hubiera indicios Halal... Y así ha sucedido.


----------



## Alf_ET (7 Nov 2021)

Lo más gracioso es que piden colaboración ciudadana para detenerlos pero en ningún momento los describen. Si la chica había quedado con uno por redes sociales ¿no saben de sobra quién es? Las amigas la vieron salir de la discoteca con dos chicos ¿no saben cómo eran físicamente?


----------



## LostSouls (7 Nov 2021)

Os cuento lo que me han explicado hoy, familia que vive en Masquefa, pueblo de la chavala.
Es vox populi que el objeto utilizado fue un bate de béisbol. Y los mossos, por motivos muy largos de explicar, confesaron a una amiga que conocen a los autores y son magrebines, al parecer están desbordados en Piera, Igualada y Manresa y se sienten abandonados porque los intereses políticos van en sentido opuesto a los de la seguridad pública. Es lo que me han explicado de primera mano.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Nov 2021)

Está claro que si es M04170 NO HAY DELITO


----------



## Black War Greymon (7 Nov 2021)

Los catalufos disfrutando de su República de 8 apellidos y violaciones.


----------



## Felson (7 Nov 2021)

No estás loco, aunque intentarán que lo parezcas, es gravísimo y todo lo que no les interese se intentará ocultar entre el UHF y el VHF (A3panty y Mediaset y partido)


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Nov 2021)

Los paletos de 'La Manada' se supo todo desde el primer día, y no pasa una semana sin que se hable de ellos.
Esto de Igualada ya no se dice nada, ni se sabe nada.

La cosa ya sabemos cómo va... Los de la manada son paletos de Sevilla blancos y heteros.


----------



## lefebre (7 Nov 2021)

Será que tú no te has enterado: Todo ha quedado en un susto. Una empoderada que iba sola y borracha. Como siguen suspendidos los San Fermines, el Prenda y sus amigos rondaban por Barcelona. La parte positiva es que sus genitales han quedado en tal estado que los cirujanos han podido elegir sin prejuicios el sexo a reconstruirle. 
Pero volvemos a lo de siempre. Es lo que la gente quiere.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Nov 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Os cuento lo que me han explicado hoy, familia que vive en Masquefa, pueblo de la chavala.
> Es vox populi que el objeto utilizado fue un bate de béisbol. Y los mossos, por motivos muy largos de explicar, confesaron a una amiga que conocen a los autores y son magrebines, al parecer están desbordados en Piera, Igualada y Manresa y se sienten abandonados porque los intereses políticos van en sentido opuesto a los de la seguridad pública. Es lo que me han explicado de primera mano.



Lo del bate de béisbol lo dije yo el primer día, no se hacen esas lesiones con una polla por grande que sea, aparte de lo desgarros es que le destruyeron el esfinter.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cognome (7 Nov 2021)

Todo muy lógico. Si la loca de la Irene Montero, no lo ha condenado, ya sabemos que los agresores son moros o negros. Ella es la primera informada, lo debe saber seguro, si no ya hubiera salido en un video llorando y gritando en su estilo.
Qué surrealista, que si eres inmigrante hay barra libre para violar y matar, Europa de mierda.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Veamos varios casos de crimen sexual clasificados por cuatro parametros fundamentales: Si la victima era menor de edad, si se realiza en grupo, si el agresor era extranjero y si se produjo violencia física (la psicológica se entiende que existe en todos los casos menos en Arandina, donde quedo demostrado que la chica llevó la iniciativa en todo momento, pero al ser menor de 16 existe la violacion en cualquier caso).

Caso Arandina

- Menor ------> SI
- Grupo -------> SI
*- Extranjero ----> NO*
- Violencia ---> NO

Caso manada de Pamplona

- Menor -----> NO
- Grupo ------>SI
*-Extranjero -----> NO*
- Violencia ---> NO

Caso Igualada

- Menor -----> SI
- Grupo ------> SI
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ---> SI

Caso Roselló

- Menor ----- > SI (incapacitada)
- Grupo ----- > SI
*- Extranjero ----->  SI*
- Violencia ----> NO

Caso Badalona

- Menor ----- > NO
- Grupo ----- >SI
*-Extranjero ----->  SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Caso Turó de la Seu Vella

- Menor ----- > NO
- Grupo ----- > NO
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Caso Violador en serie de Hospitalet

- Menor ----- > NO
- Grupo ----- > NO
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Caso Violador en serie de Sarriá

- Menor ----- > NO
- Grupo ----- > NO
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Caso Parque del Oeste

- Menor ----- > SI
- Grupo ----- > SI
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Caso Manada de Sabadell

- Menor ----- > NO
- Grupo ----- > SI
*- Extranjero -----> SI*
- Violencia ----> SI

Podria seguir poniendo casos y mas caso cuya caracteristica comun es que el violador o violadores son extranjeros. Solo importa el asunto si el violador es español / caucásico, si cumple eso, tendremos varias semanas de machaque y declaraciones desde las mas altas instancias, aunque luego el asunto tenga sombras para aburrir como fue el de la manada.

No quiero decir con esto que haya mas violaciones perpetradas por extrajeros que por españoles, sencillamente me refiero a que se compare el impacto mediatico de cada hecho.

Conclusion: Para lanzar la noticia y mantenerla en los medios no importa la violacion en sí, ni si es menor o mayor de edad, ni si es en grupo o no. Ni siquiera importa que haya violencia física (luego siempre media la coaccion psicologica, por supuesto).

Segun los medios solo importa el origen etnico del presunto violador para saber si esa mujer violada debe preocuparnos o no, si el delincuente es extranjero, parece ser que no es nada como para abrir programas.

No está quedando un feminismo precioso.


----------



## Nicors (7 Nov 2021)

Si fuera el pp los que gobiernan, estarían las calles ardiendo de sindicatos, menas y feministas.
Esta claro hay algo oculto. Quizá lo que decía un forero; están tapando las concesiones de centros de menas a los amíguetes de la Geraldidad.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Los han cogido ya?



Ni los han cogido ni los cogerán. Les habrán dejado escapar.


----------



## K-KABOOM (7 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Si fuera el pp los que gobiernan, estarían las calles ardiendo de sindicatos, menas y feministas.
> Esta claro hay algo oculto. Quizá lo que decía un forero; están tapando las concesiones de centros de menas a los amíguetes de la Geraldidad.



Se de 1 persona "capo" de esta tipología de centros que se quiso ir, consiguió el despido un pastizal por no hablar, y le obligaron a firmar un "contrato de confidencialidad" a cambio de la pasta.

No nos ha contado nada, pero dice que el tema es grotesco

S2


----------



## Norbat (7 Nov 2021)

Los Mossos saben de sobra a estas alturas quiénes han sido. Me barrunto que son moritos , y lo ocultan para evitar un estallido social; o eso, o una conspiración rara que prefiero ni pensar, porque unos desgarros anales o vaginales tan bestiales es algo que huele muy mal.


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Nov 2021)

Sabiendo cómo somos, y más los catalanes, lo raro es que los padres no estén abrazando los criminales


----------



## DarkNight (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Pero no te das cuenta que los que lo tapan son los mismos que traen a los moros?


----------



## thanos2 (7 Nov 2021)

Si fuesen de Madrid nos habrían mandado las fotos al whatsapp desde el Gobierno de España. 
Espejo Público tendría orden del Ministerio de Información de dedicar 4 h al día. La Sexta convertiría Zapeando en "los más buscados".

Pero si es morito no hay delito. 
Y si es gitano, échale una mano. 
Y si es catalán, tranquilo, que no pasarán.


----------



## kabeljau (7 Nov 2021)

Para ocultar lo que el pueblo español no debe saber está la prensa cabestro. Los periódicos cabestro, las teles cabestro y las radios cabestro y, fundamentalmente el periodista cabestro que sale en la foto con su cencerro y sus cuernos.
Allá tú si compras, ves, oyes, a los cabestros. Se pega todo menos el dinero y la hermosura.


----------



## Matriarca (7 Nov 2021)

la manada fue internacional... se hablo en todas las redes, tvs y famosos... 

AQUÍ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

*OLIVIDAROS ( UN SEGUNDO ) DE LOS CUATRO ENEMIGOS EXTERNOS*

*EL ENEMIGO ESTA DENTRO 

DE ESPAÑITA

Y DE VUESTROS CUERPOS DE VACUANADOS GRAFENADOS SIDOSOS*

*Y DE VUESTARAS MENTES NEURO MODULADAS *​
Inicio » obituarios, Puertollano 

*Fallece el concejal de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Puertollano, Antonio González Espinosa*

miciudadreal - 7 noviembre, 2021 – 13:23Sin comentarios


El concejal de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Puertollano, Antonio González Espinosa, ha fallecido este domingo a los 56 años de edad al no haber podido superar las secuelas de un ictus que padeció hace unas semanas.


*POR ESPAÑA *
*Y LA ESPAÑA CHUNGA*
*LO MATO*
​

González Espinosa, arquitecto técnico, ha sido el edil de Vox desde las últimas elecciones municipales de 2019, y siempre ha tenido una actitud conciliadora y dialogante que le ha hecho merecedor el cariño de todos sus compañeros de la corporación, al margen de los colores políticos.

De hecho, siempre se mantuvo a margen de algunas cuestiones controvertidas "para que haya paz", según le gustaba decir. Persona sencilla, honesta y sincera, ha contribuido con su tono mesurado y sin estridencias a asentar el clima de diálogo en el seno de la corporación y ha sido un ejemplo de actitud política desde su voluntad de concordia.
Miciudadreal.es se une a las condolencias a su familia y amigos. La capilla ardiente está instalada en el tanatorio de la carretera de Almodóvar del Campo.



Tweet

Compartir


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

*VAERS EUDRA DATOS*






*Mike Anon *@Mike314 2 hours ago #vaccine 








Mike Anon


{#id:761#}




anonup.com






1 MILLON 600.000 CASOS DE GENTE CON LA SALUD JODIDAN SIN SABER NI POR QUE 
NI COMO CURARSE 
PARA UN FALSO VIRUS QUE NO EXISTE ( FOIA ACT )

 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

ALGUNSO VACUNADOS EMPONZOÑADOS SIDOSOS RABIOSOS

PRONTO QUERRAN QUE NOSOTROS TAMBIEN NOS PONGAMOS LA PONZOÑA






Lo del Astroworld no fue una estampida sino una serie de paros cardiacos


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info














Officials: 8 dead, including teens; 'scores' injured at concert during Astroworld Festival in Texas


The Houston Fire Chief said the compression of the crowd toward the stage occurred while rapper Travis Scott was performing Friday night.




www.usatoday.com






The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> ::



*Travis Scott’s Astroworld festival appeals for information in statement after eight deaths*
 Comment Louise GriffinSaturday 6 Nov 2021 11:24 am



*The crowd surged towards the stage when Scott was performing*(Picture: Twitter @ONACASELLA /via REUTERS / ABC / Getty)
Travis Scott’s Astroworld festival has issued a statement after eight people died at the event in a crowd surge.
The Twitter account for the festival shared a statement reading: ‘Our hearts are with the Astroworld family tonight, especially those we lost and their loved ones.






















MUERTOS FESTIVAL MUSICA CONCIERTO SIDA CARDIACO MIOPERICARDITIS BROTALIS



 https://www.11alive.com/article/news/local/injuries-reported-near-nrg/285-19d48d85-2564-4242-bdcc-084677f6d6d8




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

* Deadly Crowd SURGE Causes Chaos at Travis Scott Concert *





*YO NO VEO ESTAMPIDA EN EL CONCIERTO FESTIVAL DE HOUSTON

EL GRAFENO Y LOS DEMONIOS SE LOS LLEVARON *

LA HUBO AL ENTRAR

PERO UNA VEZ LOS NORMIES CON SUS PLACITAS DENTRO

HABIA CASI HASTA DISTANCIA ENTRE ELLOS

NO SE VEN EMPUJONES NI AGLOMERACIONES​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

* AL PARECER ( FALTA CONFIRMAR ) LOS ASISTENTES AL CONCIERTO | FESTIVAL DE HOUSTON DEBIAN ESTAR VACUNADOS.*

Cosa que no se si se habra cumplido o no. Ni se si esta corroborado. No parece que se revisae a la entrada 

OJO GRAVÍSIMO!!! lo de Houston decenas de vacunados sufrieron un paro cardíaco de repente . Hay muertos y 300 con problemas medicos

@Willow_Patriot Willow Patriot






 @TheMac
Neural stimulation modulates the depolarization of neurons, thereby triggering activity-associated mechanisms of neuronal plasticity. The Mac 


02:27 PM, Nov. 7, 2021


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

CONCEPTOS Y PRINCIPIOS GENERALES DE ESTE AUTOR. MAC ANON

NO TIENE POR QUE SER ASI. ES MAS BIEN CREO PARA INTRUDUCIR LOS ASPECTOS GENERALES DE ESTOS PRINCIPIOS

ANTENAS | RADIOFRECUENCIAS | CONTROL MENTAL POR ENERGIA | ETC

EL CURIOSO PATRON DE ANTENA DE LA ISLA DE EPSTEIN Y SU RELACION CON BILL GATES









The Mac


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com







ZUCKERBERG BILL GATES EPSTEIN

 
NO SE SI LA FOTO DEL SATELITE TIENE QUE VER O QUE. ES CONFUSO. 
NO. NO TIENE POR QUE QUERER DECIR QUE SE HAYA VUELTO LOCA A LA GENTE CON UN SATELITE. MAS BIEN CREO QUE ES PARA CAPTAR LA ATENCION SOBRE OTROS PRINCIPIOS GENERICOS, QUE PROBABLEMENTE tengan que ver con otras cosas. pero tambien del estilo
The Mac 


  


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

OJO GRAVÍSIMO!!! lo de Houston decenas de vacunados sufrieron un paro cardíaco de repente . Hay muertos y 300 con problemas medicos 
​aun no entiendo muy bien este meme o que , de la diosa egipcia Maat. Algo sobre las ondas esas de la cabeza y las señales. pero no se si es relevante a esto o una reflexion general de otra cosa. lo dejo por aqui por si alguien lo ve y le dice algo

de mac anon
The Mac



la de la izquierda creo que edita. la de la derecha creo que original




​
Goddess of truth, justice, wisdom, the stars, law, morality, order, harmony, the seasons, and cosmic balance​Maat was both the goddess and the personification of truth and justice. Her ostrich feather represents truth.​


no relacionado tampoco pero para aprovechar el post
EDICION GENETICA CRISPR Y BURBUJAS DE LIPOSOMAS QUE LIBERA EL " FARMACO " CUANDO SON ACTIVADAS POR LUZ | LASER | SONIDO O LO QUE SEA​ 









The Mac


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com












For Safer, More Targeted CRISPR Delivery, Shine a Light on Liposomes


CRISPR gene therapy could be delivered by light-activated liposomes, which could prove safer and more easily directed than viral vectors.




www.genengnews.com






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

*de @Prohibido Pensar

Descarga, imprime y entrega el Informe Final Campra en ambulatorios, hospitales, asilos, colegios, comisarías, juzgados... y a familiares, amigos, compañeros...*


* Díselo claro: NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO*

Este martes 2 de noviembre se publicó (y se presentó en directo) el Informe Final Campra, que *confirma inequívocamente*, mediante espectroscopía, la presencia de *Grafeno* en las "vacunas" SarsCov2 (Pfizer, Moderna, Astrazeneca y Jansen). Este informe complementa y corrobora el análisis de microscopía realizado en junio en el informe preliminar.





Por tanto las "vacunas" SarsCov2 contienen Grafeno, sustancia *tóxica perjudicial* para el cuerpo humano y no declarada en el prospecto. En tres palabras, *NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO*. El Grafeno, a diferencia de otros tóxicos, normalmente no actúa enseguida, permanece en el organismo durante meses y va *degradando* la salud de la persona, agravando problemas de salud existentes y creando problemas nuevos. Es un *superconductor* y tiene tendencia a instalarse en los órganos eléctricos (cerebro, corazón y sistema nervioso). Y además es *radiomodulable*, lo que significa que se excita y aumenta su capacidad oxidativa y tóxica bajo la acción de campos electromagnéticos como los de telefonía móvil.

Los medios de esclavización de masas están *ocultando* la publicación del informe para que la población no sepa que está siendo envenenada. Se presentará el informe en *juzgados*, añadiéndolo a las mas de 100 denuncias que ya se hicieron con el informe preliminar, pero es previsible que la "Justicia", dirigida jerárquicamente por los mismos criminales que dirigen los medios y la política, vuelva a meterlo en un *cajón*, sin mostrar el más mínimo interés en un informe científico riguroso que demuestra que se está inyectando un tóxico a millones de personas.

Por eso tenemos la responsabilidad ciudadana y la obligación ética de *difundir* el informe para que la población conozca esta guerra silenciosa de los psicópatas amos del mundo, este crimen contra la humanidad. Los *pasos* son sencillos:​
*Descarga* los informes (informe final e informe de toxicidad).​
*Imprímelos*. En una copistería puede ser más barato y los pueden grapar automáticamente.​
*Entrégalos* en centros de salud, hospitales, asilos, colegios, comisarías, juzgados... y también a familiares, amigos, compañeros de trabajo...​
Cuando lo entregues no hace falta dar grandes explicaciones, todo está explicado en los documentos. Díselo *claro*: "NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO, aquí tienes los documentos científicos que lo demuestran. Ahora ya LO SABES, ¿vas a hacer algo al respecto, o vas a seguir llevando al matadero a tus allegados y a ti mismo? Difúndelo por favor."

En centros médicos, como hospitales o ambulatorios, entregad también el *Juramento Hipocrático*, subrayando la parte que dice que un médico jamás administrará un *veneno*.

Está *en nuestras manos* detener este exterminio, este crimen contra la humanidad, difundiendo la Verdad. La Verdad nos hará libres. La mentira nos esclavizará, nos enfermará y nos matará. Podemos *evitarlo*. Difundámoslo.

Transcribo a continuación unas palabras de Ricardo Delgado y del doctor Sevillano en el programa del miércoles (3/11/2021). Pongo el vídeo al final, seguido de los enlaces a los documentos.


[De 1h55m a 1h58m]

[Doctor Sevillano]

Difícilmente vas a ver otros informes de una vacuna, *no los hay*, conocidos no los hay. Es la primera vez que se analiza una vacuna de esta manera tan exhaustiva, tan precisa. Se han encargado estudios, que ellos encargaron, pero eran de bulto, es decir, te meten un vial ahí en un espectroscopio, y ahí salen sañales pues de todo. Pero hacer un informe tan exquisito... Es decir, no no no, yo quiero coger la parte que a mí me interesa de esa vacuna, le lanzo el rayo del espectroscopio y lo recojo para ver si este es el material que busco. Y lo ha encontrado. Luego eso tiene un valor enorme, *no va a haber otro* informe que lo haga. Si alguien hace otro informe parecido, va a encontrar grafeno en la misma vacuna, porque lo ha encontrado él [Campra]. Luego eso tiene un grandísimo *valor*. Y tendrá carácter pericial cuando sea invocado ante un tribunal.

[Ricardo Delgado]

Me gustaría hacer una reflexión que se nos olvida en el punto en que estamos. Difícilmente se puede caracterizar el SarsCov2, ¿verdad? Nos piden a nosotros que caractericemos el grafeno en la "vacuna", lo hemos encontrado, y sin embargo difícilmente es caracterizable el *SarsCov2*, porque no existe, como ustedes saben. O la "proteína *spike*", que sólo existe en un cuento de hadas y en las publicaciones científicas que nos mandan ellos mismos [Médicos por la Mentira].

[Doctor Sevillano]

Han tenido tiempo [Médicos por la Mentira] de analizar el material *genético*. Ayer lo dijo Campra, y se lo repetimos hasta la saciedad. Y yo les dije, a estos de "por la Verdad", en su momento les dije "Analicen el material genético, que ahí hay ARN mensajero y material genético, miren a ver si codifica [la proteína espiga]". Estamos esperando. No hay ninguna prisa por su parte para demostrar que ahí hay nada. De hecho, ¿habéis oído lo que ha dicho su cabeza científica, la que manda ahí en ese tema?: "¿Por qué se analizan vacunas? Ya está bien de analizar vacunas, no es necesario". Je, ¿os imagináis cuál es el espíritu que hay para encontrar la *Verdad* en ese tipo de colectivos? Ninguno. Pero este informe nuestro es un informe de gran valor.


[De 2h19m a 2h27m]

[Doctor Sevillano]

Y lo primero que tengo que hacer es *descubrir* que están ahí [los psicópatas que están orquestando todo esto], para una vez que los hayamos descubierto saber quiénes son. Y todo empieza con: Brazos *magnéticos*, vacunas *tóxicas*, y que la gente lo *sepa*. Por ahí vamos por el buen camino.

Fijaos que el discurso es muy sencillo, por eso os he dicho que el lema es "yo lo sé", "*YO LO SÉ*". [Nos dirán] "¿y qué sabes tú, desgraciado", [y responderemos] "¿Que qué sé? Que te están *envenenando* y no te has enterado, gilipollas". Así de sencillo. "Yo lo sé y tú no lo sabes". Y vas con un informe [y le dices] "esto es, lo sé por esto y por otras cosas, pero esto es lo que a mí me da fuerzas para decirte que yo sé algo que tú no sabes, y que a mi me salva la *vida* y a ti te está poniendo en peligro".

¿Habéis visto cómo la información no tiene que ser muy... [enrevesada]? Ellos *saturan* a la gente de información para confundirla, hastiarla, y al final que se dejen llevar. Y nosotros lo que hacemos es, como hacen todos lo buenos profesores, ¿no habéis ido nunca a clase con un profesor que dice "pero con este tío lo entiendo todo", y sin embargo voy con el otro y digo "joer tío, no me entero de nada". Pues porque uno va esquematizando la información, la estructura, da muy poca pero es valiosísima, y el otro no hace más que meter mierda allí, que sales medio loco y además no te has enterado de nada. Los dos están dando información, pero una es absolutamente *superficial*, no te sirve para nada o casi nada, y el otro te está dando la información imprescindible para que entre en tu cabeza y empiece a hacer cosas en ella.

Y esto es lo mismo, nuestra información es *vital*, porque es muy simple, transforma la vida de la gente y le salva la vida.

[Ricardo Delgado]

Así es. Hay un par de preguntas más, pero antes me gustaría que habláramos un poco de esas estrategias, a la hora de... por ejemplo, alguien ha mencionado ahí el tema de los *alcaldes*. Mucha gente seguramente conoce a, o tiene confianza con el alcalde, yo personalmente la tengo con el de mi municipio, y además soy consciente de que, junto con a la policía, vamos a ir a entregar este informe [al alcalde]. Vamos a entregar el informe, aparte del de toxicidad y...

[Doctor Sevillano]

Ricardo, el informe y no olvidéis la reclamación de la *medicación* para la gente, ¿eh? En los centros de salud, la medicación, y al alcalde, suministro de luz y agua para el pueblo. ¿Sabes lo que va a pasar si algún día te cortan el chorro? ¿De dónde viene la luz y el agua de este pueblo? Porque dicen que los chinos están haciendo acopio, están amenazando en Austria, etc. Luego a la gente hay que decirle, a ese nivel, "Mira macho, tienes dos problemas ahora mismo en la mesa que tienen la misma naturaleza: Es que *VIENEN A POR NOSOTROS*. Primero, aquí tienes el Informe Campra, nos están *intoxicando*; segundo, nos amenazan con condenarnos a problemas, dificultades, *penurias*, miserias. El origen es el mismo ¿eh?, no te pierdas, es el mismo, pero que lo sepas. Nos están intoxicando y nos amenazan con hacernos daño".

Luego al alcalde se le exige agua y luz y alimentos para la población. Y al del centro de salud, informe Campra, y además medicación garantizada para los crónicos. A donde vayas, no vas pasando como un gilipollas conspiranoico que lleva un capirote de aluminio ahí al centro de salud para que no le irradien, no, vas con dos reclamaciones que justifican que estas defendiendo la *vida* suya y la de los demás. La primera de ellas, si queréis ponerla, el Informe Campra, o lo otro, pero tiene que darse cuenta de que nosotros no somos gilipollas, que venimos a *ayudar* a la gente. Y a empujar a los demás que están dormidos a que empiecen a ayudarnos.

[Ricardo Delgado]

[...] Respecto al tema de la presentación [del informe], has hablado de la presentación que podríamos hacer con los alcaldes, en los centros de salud, por supuesto garantizar los medicamentos para enfermos crónicos, y la presentación del Informe Campra. Y después, ¿en qué otros sitios podríamos presentarlo aparte de *juzgados*? El que quiera presentar una denuncia por su parte lo puede hacer, evidentemente. Incluso acudir, eso lo organizaremos, como hicimos ya con el Informe Preliminar, en las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado, para hacer *denuncias*. Además hemos quedado en hablar de nuevo con el abogado para ver cómo vamos a enfocar con el nuevo informe todo esto.

[Doctor Sevillano]

A *residencias de ancianos* también, que lo lleven [el informe], que lo depositen allí para que lo sepan. No os preocupéis por mostrarle o por demostrarle nada a nadie, sólo se lo lleváis. Y le decís esto que os estoy diciendo: "Para que lo *sepáis*, que una vez que sepáis esto, a ver cómo vais a reaccionar". Ya sabemos la respuesta de mucha gente, les quema en las manos, no saben, no entienden, no quieren saber, les trastoca todo su funcionamiento mental, pero ahí lo tienen, la gente *se lo lleva*.

Quiere decir que poco a poco cada vez hay más gente que le lleva el informe. Hoy es uno, mañana son dos, pasado a lo mejor es otro, al otro otro... A lo mejor al cabo de un tiempo dice "Esto circula como la pólvora por ahí, y la gente lo sabe". Vuelvo a decir, "la gente lo sabe", "yo lo sé, ¿lo sabéis vosotros? *¿qué vais a hacer ahora?*". ¿Comprendéis? La cuestión está en concienciar a la gente. Y no hace falta explicarles nada, "oye es que el Raman le lanza un rayo de infrarrojos de color verde que luego le devuelve una señal que depende de cada material...", no, no te compliques la vida con eso. [Dile] "El informe quiere decir que *hay grafeno en la vacuna*, se acabó, esa es la conclusión. Y si no, mira, lee la conclusión, no pierdas el tiempo, pero para que veas que está basado en un informe serio, lee la *conclusión*. Eso significa cosas, ¿sabes?, que la próxima vez que vuelvas a vacunar a mi padre o a mi madre o te vacunes tú, o te obliguen a vacunarte a ti...". Saca el informe y [dile] "oye que aquí hay cosas muy raras ¿eh?".

Eso es lo que hay que hacer. Y todo el que sepa esto está *salvando su vida*, y no está amenazando a nadie con nada. Todo el que sepa esto no está [diciendo] "es que vamos a matar a todo el mundo...", no vamos a matar a nadie, sencillamente sabemos que están haciendo esto. Y cuanta más gente lo sepa, más dificultades tienen *los de arriba* de llevar a cabo todo esto, cada vez más dificultades. Cuanta más gente despierta, sabiendo lo que está pasando, más dificultades [para los de arriba]. Fijaos bien en qué *explicaciones* van a dar mañana cuando todo el mundo sepa que nos han intoxicado con una vacuna a medio planeta, cuando quieran cortar la luz y digan "no, es que los chinos han decidido que no hay bastante carbón en no sé donde...". [Entonces diremos] "¿Que los chinos han decidido...? Pero si sois vosotros, cabrones. Venga, dónde está el responsable del suministro? Vamos a por él".

¿Comprendéis? Cuando la gente se dé cuenta, irá buscando y llamando a puertas. Y *se acaba* todo esto, hombre, se acaba todo esto. Porque esto lo está mandando [dirigiendo] muy *poca gente*, insisto, pero son muy poderosos. Muy poca gente pero muy poderosos. Y lo que hay que hacer es, todo aquel que obedece [órdenes], que se dé cuenta de cómo repercute la transmisión de esa orden a toda la gente que hay detrás [debajo], qué clase de injudería se le está haciendo a la gente porque ellos *obedecen* ahí arriba.









Imprime y entrega el Informe Final Campra en ambulatorios, hospitales, asilos, colegios, comisarías, juzgados... Díselo claro: NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO


Descarga, imprime y entrega el Informe Final Campra en ambulatorios, hospitales, asilos, colegios, comisarías, juzgados... y a familiares, amigos, compañeros... Díselo claro: NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO Este martes 2 de noviembre se publicó (y se presentó en directo) el Informe Final Campra, que...




www.burbuja.info





El vídeo:








DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 175 -


LA QUINTA COLUMNA se mantiene exclusivamente por las donaciones que puedan hacer en nuestra cuenta ES83 0049 4565 21 2890001587 tras la decisión de la plataforma PayPal de apartar sus servicios a nues...




odysee.com





Enlaces a los documentos:

INFORME TÉCNICO FINAL DE DETECCIÓN DE GRAFENO EN VACUNAS COVID








1-INFORME_TÉCNICO_FINAL_DETECCIÓN_DE_GRAFENO_EN_VACUNAS_COVID.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




Compendio de más de 60 publicaciones científicas donde evalúan la Toxicidad del Óxido de Grafeno en la biología humana








INFORMES TOXICIDAD ÓXIDO DE GRAFENO.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




Juramento Hipocrático Médico








3- JURAMENTO HIPOCRÁTICO.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




[/QUOTE]​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

*HEY NOW*




*El informe final del Dr. Pablo Campra confirma la existencia de óxido de grafeno en vacunas contra el COVID-19; Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Moderna y Janssen*
5 de noviembre de 2021 en Salud, Destacado

Un nuevo informe recientemente publicado afirma haber detectado partículas de óxido de grafeno en muestras de viales de vacunas de Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Moderna y Janssen.














De Apicultura Y 11 Consejos Profesionales Para Principiantes


Blog de Apicultura y 11 consejos profesionales para principiantes. Porque nos gusta recibir consejos, compartimos toda la información posible.




trikooba.com




_*Por KontraInfo:*_
El doctor en ciencias químicas de la Universidad de Granada y académico de la Universidad de Almería,* Pablo Campra,* dio a conocer su informe técnico final con una nueva investigación independiente en base a métodos de “microscopía acoplada a espectroscopía RAMAN” (conocida como micro-RAMAN),* “determinando la presencia de derivados de grafeno en muestras de vacunas Covid-19 comercializadas bajo cuatro marcas diferentes”.*
La presencia de estas partículas no está detallada en los prospectos y venía siendo negada, tanto por los laboratorios fabricantes como por los distintos Fact-checkers que vigilan y controlan, desde un tiempo a la fecha, la información que circula en redes sociales.
El informe indica:
_“El objetivo del siguiente trabajo ha sido realizar un muestreo de señales espectrales de vibración RAMAN que, asociadas a imágenes de microscopia óptica acoplada a los espectros, permita determinar la presencia de derivados de grafeno en muestras de vacunas COVID19 comercializadas bajo cuatro marcas diferentes. Se han analizado más de 110 objetos visibles al microscopio óptico con apariencia compatible con estructuras de grafeno, de los cuales se ha seleccionado para el presente informe un total de 28 objetos por su compatibilidad con la presencia de grafeno o derivados en las muestras, tiendo en cuenta la correspondencia entre sus imágenes y señales espectrales con los obtenidos de una muestra patrón y de la literatura científica. De estos 28 objetos,* en 8 de ellos la identidad del material con oxido de grafeno es concluyente por la elevada correlación espectral con el patrón.* Los restantes 21 objetos presentan una compatibilidad muy elevada con estructuras de grafeno, teniendo en cuenta conjuntamente tanto sus espectros como su imagen óptica. La investigación continúa abierta y se pone a disposición de la comunidad científica para su discusión y replicación y optimización”._
Con respecto a la metodología empleada, el informe explica:



> _“Debido a las características de la muestra y en particular a la dispersión de objetos con apariencia grafénica de tamaño micrométrico en una matriz compleja de composición indeterminada, la aplicación directa de métodos espectroscópicos no permite caracterizar los objetos problema sin una previa localización o fraccionamiento de la muestra original. Por ello se seleccionó la *microscopía acoplada a espectroscopía RAMAN (micro-RAMAN)* como técnica eficaz para una prospección exhaustiva de los objetos micrométricos visibles al microscopio óptico. La espectroscopia de infrarrojo RAMAN es una técnica rápida, no destructiva, que
> permite la verificación de la estructura del material mediante la identificación de modos vibracionales y fonones generados tras la excitación con láser monocromático,
> generando dispersión inelástica que se manifiesta en picos de emisión infrarroja característicos de la estructura reticular del grafeno y derivados. La microscopía óptica acoplada permite enfocar el láser de excitación a objetos concretos y puntos localizados en los objetos y* reforzar el grado de confianza en la identificación de la naturaleza del material, y complementariamente obtener información de grosor, defectos, conductividad térmica y geometría de borde de las mallas cristalinas de grafeno”.*_



Y agrega:


> _“La técnica de micro-Raman aplicada ha resultado ser muy efectiva para la caracterización rápida de un número elevado de objetos microscópicos en la detección
> de micro-estructuras de grafeno dispersas en muestras complejas. En comparación con la espectroscopía macro-Raman directa de dispersiones acuosas, la combinación con la microscopía tiene la ventaja de poder asociar señales espectrales a objetos visibles al microscopio óptico, l*o que permite focalizar la prospección hacia objetos concretos con apariencia grafénica, reforzando su caracterización espectroscópica”.*_



En sus conclusiones, el informe sostiene:


> _“Se ha realizado un muestreo aleatorio de viales de vacunas COVID19 mediante técnica acoplada micro-RAMAN para caracterizar objetos microscópicos con apariencia grafénica mediante señales espectroscópicas características de la estructura molecular. La técnica micro-RAMAN permite reforzar el nivel de confianza en la identificación del material mediante el acoplamiento de imágenes y análisis espectral como evidencias observacionales que deben considerarse conjuntamente.
> *Se han detectado objetos cuyas señales RAMAN por similitud con el patrón inequívocamente corresponden con OXIDO DE GRAFENO REDUCIDO. Otro grupo de objetos presentan señales espectrales variables compatibles con derivados de grafeno, por la presencia mayoritaria de señales RAMAN específicas (banda G) asignado a la estructura aromática de dicho material, en conjunción con su apariencia visible.* La investigación sigue abierta para su continuación, contraste y replicación. Ulteriores análisis con la técnica descrita u otras complementarias basadas en muestreos significativos permitirían evaluar con significación estadística adecuada el nivel de presencia de materiales grafénicos en estos fármacos, así como su caracterización química y estructural detallada”._















> 'Supresión de ciencia militar a la población': Una impactante demanda señala el uso de tecnología secreta tras las inyecciones de ARNm contra el COVID



Diversos estudios vienen advirtiendo sobre la toxicidad de las nanopartículas de grafeno.
Uno de ellos, del equipo investigador de Asmaa Rhazouani, sostiene:


> _“El óxido de grafeno (GO), un derivado oxidado del grafeno, se utiliza actualmente en biotecnología y medicina para el tratamiento del cáncer, la administración de fármacos y la obtención de imágenes celulares. Además, GO se caracteriza por varias propiedades fisicoquímicas, incluido el tamaño a nanoescala, la gran superficie y la carga eléctrica. S*in embargo, el efecto tóxico del GO sobre las células y los órganos vivos es un factor limitante que limita su uso en el campo médico. Recientemente, numerosos estudios han evaluado la biocompatibilidad y toxicidad de GO in vivo e in vitro. En general, la gravedad de los efectos tóxicos de este nanomaterial varía según la vía de administración, la dosis a administrar, el método de síntesis de GO y sus propiedades fisicoquímicas*“._



Otro informe, del grupo de investigación de Danica Jović, explica:


> A pesar de ser prometedor para las diversas aplicaciones, se han planteado preocupaciones justificadas sobre el impacto de los nanomateriales de carbono. Investigación realizada _in vitro_ e _in vivo. _Los modelos han afirmado que algunos miembros de la familia de los nanomateriales de carbono, a*demás de ser genotóxicos, también demostraron inducir daño oxidativo, inflamación y activar diferentes vías de señalización celular que pueden resultar en diferentes respuestas celulares”*.



De acuerdo a estudios como el de James D Byrne; John A Baugh (2008). “El significado de nano partículas en fibrosis pulmonar inducida por la partícula”,* los nanotubos de carbono se depositan en el conductos alveolares alineando a lo largo con las vías respiratorias y se combinan a menudo con metales. *La forma de la aguja fibra de CNTs es similar a fibras de asbesto. *Esto plantea la idea de que el uso generalizado de nanotubos de carbono puede llevar a pleural mesotelioma, un cáncer del revestimiento de los pulmones, o mesotelioma peritoneal*, un cáncer del revestimiento del abdomen (causados por la exposición al asbesto). Los autores del estudio “los nanotubos de carbono en la cavidad abdominal de los ratones muestran patogenicidad asbesto-como en un estudio piloto” (Polonia, CA; Duffin, Rodger; Kinloch, Ian; Maynard, Andrés; Wallace, William A. H.; Seaton, Anthony; Piedra, Vicki; Brown, Simon; et al (2008)), concluyen:



> _“Esto es de considerable importancia, porque las comunidades de investigación y negocios continúan realizando grandes inversiones en nanotubos de carbono para una amplia gama de productos bajo la premisa de que son no más peligrosos que el grafito. *Nuestros resultados sugieren la necesidad de más investigación y mucha cautela antes de introducir dichos productos en el mercado”.*_



*Sin embargo, los usos del grafeno dentro del cuerpo humano son múltiples.*
En un artículo de Europa Press, titulado *“Manejan células cardiacas cultivadas en laboratorio mediante control remoto”,* se explica que investigadores de la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de California en San Diego, Estados Unidos, han desarrollado una técnica que les permite acelerar o desacelerar a voluntad las células del corazón humano, cultivadas en grafeno, simplemente iluminándolas y variando su intensidad, lo que plantea una incógnita acerca de los posibles efectos remotos de estas nanopartículas dentro de un cuerpo humano. El grafeno es un semimetal formado por un entramado de átomos de carbono, el mismo elemento que forma la base de todos los organismos vivos. Parte de lo que hace que el grafeno sea especial es su capacidad para convertir eficientemente la luz en electricidad. _“Nos sorprendió el grado de flexibilidad que el grafeno permite mover las células literalmente a voluntad_ -dice Alex Savchenko, investigador científico del Departamento de Pediatría de la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de California en San Diego y del Consorcio de Medicina Regenerativa de Stanford-.* ¿Quieres que palpiten el doble de rápido? No hay problema, solo aumentas la intensidad de la luz. ¿Tres veces más rápido? No hay problema: eleva la densidad de la luz o el grafeno”.
Pero el grafeno no solo es sensible a la luz.* El estudio titulado: “Influencia del óxido de grafeno reducido en el desplazamiento efectivo del ancho de banda de absorción de los absorbedores híbridos”, explica que *también responde a distintas radiaciones de frecuencias electromagnéticas: *


> _“El compuesto de nanopartículas magnéticas NiFe 2 O 4 se ha estudiado tradicionalmente para la absorción de microondas de alta frecuencia con un rendimiento marginal hacia las bandas de radar de baja frecuencia (particularmente las bandas L y S). Las nanopartículas y los nanohíbridos que utilizan láminas de óxido de grafeno (GO) de gran diámetro se preparan mediante síntesis solvotérmica para un blindaje de ancho de banda amplio de baja frecuencia (bandas de radar L y S). Los materiales sintetizados se caracterizaron utilizando XRD, SEM, FTIR y espectroscopía magneto dieléctrica de microondas. La dimensión de estas partículas e híbridos prístinos sintetizados solvotermalmente se encuentra entre 30 y 58 nm. Se realizó espectroscopía magneto-dieléctrica de microondas en la región de baja frecuencia en el espectro de 1 MHz-3 GHz. *Se descubrió que las nanopartículas e híbridos prístinos sintetizados eran altamente absorbentes para microondas en todas las bandas de radar L y S (<−10 dB de 1 MHz a 3 GHz). Esta excelente propiedad de absorción de microondas inducida por el acoplamiento de láminas de grafeno muestra la aplicación de estos materiales con un ancho de banda de absorción que se adapta de manera que puedan usarse para baja frecuencia. Anteriormente, estos se usaban para absorciones de alta frecuencia (típicamente> 4 GHz) con ancho de banda selectivo limitado*“._



Las derivaciones de estas conclusiones para los usos civiles y militares remotos del grafeno se expanden cada día.

*Puede leerse el informe completo de la investigación del Dr. Pablo Campra, en este enlace.*


> ‘Esto es un crimen contra la gente’: Médicos alemanes analizan la sangre de vacunados con ARNm bajo el microscopio (VIDEO)





> Peligro: Grafeno






EN DIRECTO
*LAQUINTACOLUMNA*



*DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 176 -

POST INFORME CAMPRA DIA 2*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

Rápida y repentina enfermedad....Fallece a los 28 años Federica Cavenati, fundadora de la firma de moda 16 Arlington


Fallece a los 28 años Federica Cavenati, fundadora de la firma de moda 16 Arlington Federica Cavenati, cofundadora de la firma británica 16 Arlington, ha fallecido a los 28 años de una «rápida y repentina enfermedad», según ha comunicado su familia. Puede que su nombre no sea muy conocido...




www.burbuja.info







CASI FIJO QUE ES REPENTINITIS POR VACUNA



SIN MAS. PERO ME GUSTA DARLE 3 VUELTAS
*NO. LA TIA DE GIRLS NO "ES DE QANON"*
ES TAN SOLO QUE ME HA HECHO GRACIA LA SINCRONIA
LA QUE NOS CUENTA LA HISTORIA. LA ACTRIZ *LENA DUHMAN*
SUENA COMO DURHAM 









Lena Dunham debuta desfilando para 16Arlington en Londres | Moda, Pasarela | S Moda EL PAÍS


"La gente tiene muchas normas sobre cómo deben vestir las chicas con carnes", ha escrito la directora que se ha estrenado sobre una pasarela cubierta de cuero y brillos.




smoda.elpais.com












macthunder on Gab: ''


macthunder on Gab: '@DarkPurpleHaze @PepeLivesMatter17 '




gab.com









qanon​201​366​61​






Gematria value of dunham is 283 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of dunham in Gematria is 283, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

Red.Pill.Pharmacist

Forwarded from Qtime Network

Recent Athletes Death 
| ATLETAS DEPORTISTAS FUTBOLISTAS MUERTOS < REPENTINAMENTE >


​

_Avi Barot, 29, Saurashtra cricketer suffers cardiac arrest, passes away:
Young Saurashtra cricketer Avi Barot dies after suffering cardiac arrest

Abou Ali, 22, professional footballer collapses on pitch during game:
Footballer, 22, awake but 'shocked' in hospital after collapsing on pitch

Fabrice NSakala, 31, Besiktas defender collapses on pitch during game:
Fabrice N’Sakala of Besiktas recovering in hospital after on-field collapse

Jens De Smet, 27, footballer collapses on field, passes away of heart attack:
Jens (27) collapses on the football field and dies: “This is not… (Maldegem) - NewsWep

Jente van Genechten, 25, footballer collapses on field due to heart attack:
À 25 ans, un joueur belge de football a fait un arrêt cardiaque sur le terrain… avant de revenir à lui: «Les lumières se sont éteintes»

Frederic Lartillot, French footballer collapses in changing room, passes away due to heart attack after game:
Ain. Décès d'un joueur de foot après un match : ses coéquipiers ont tout tenté pour le sauver

Benjamin Taft, 31, German footballer collapses after game, passes away due to heart attack:
https://www.anpfiff.info/mobile/sites/cms/artikel.aspx?SK=2&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;Btr=96044&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;Rub=390

Rune Coghe, 18, Belgian footballer suffers cardiac arrest on pitch:
Rune, jeune joueur de 18 ans, s’écroule sur le terrain du RDS: «Plus le temps passe, plus on s’inquiète», se souvient l’homme qui lui a sauvé la vie

Helen Edwards, referee taken off court during World Cup qualifier due to heart issues:
DFB-Spiel unterbrochen! Linienrichterin vom Platz getragen

Dimitri Lienard, 33, FC Strasbourg midfielder collapses during game:
https://madeinfoot.ouest-france.fr/...ienard-a-ete-victime-d-un-malaise-354221.html

Sergio Aguero, 33, Barecelona star striker admitted to hospital for cardiac exam after match:
Barcelona star Sergio KUN Aguero admitted to hospital for 'cardiac exam' after chest pain during match

Emil Palsson, 28, Sognal midfielder collapses due to cardiac arrest during game:
Footballer collapses from cardiac arrest during game in Norway

Antoine Méchin, 31, French triathlete suffers pulmonary embolism following Moderna:
Le triathlète saintais Antoine Méchin met un terme à sa saison et « ne se referait pas vacciner si c’était à refaire »

Luis Ojeda, 20, Argentine football player unexpectedly passes away:
La emotiva carta de Lola Ortiz tras la muerte de su novio, el futbolista Luis Ojeda: "No soporto la idea de no volver a verte"

Greg Luyssen, 22, Belgian pro cyclist ends career due to heart issues:
https://kw.be/sport/wielrennen/wiel...probleem-dat-akelig-gevoel-wil-ik-nooit-meer/

Pedro Obiang, 29, ex-West Ham star suffers myocarditis post vaccine:
Pedro Obiang: 29-Year-Old Professional Footballer Suffers Myocarditis After COVID-19 Vaccines, Possible End of Career

Cienna Knowles, 19, equestrian star hospitalized due to blood clots:
‘Healthy’ teen blames Pfizer for blood clots
The Hindu
Young Saurashtra cricketer Avi Barot dies after suffering cardiac arrest
Barot was a part of the Ranji Trophy winning Saurashtra team, which had defeated Bengal in the summit clash_

_ 9.3K views22:11_


*de @Harrymorgan*






Recopilación eventos cardiacos a FUTBOLISTAS


https://www.mundodeportivo.com/futbol/fc-barcelona/20211105/1001709180/corazon-frena-caroline-graham.html https://www.laverdad.es/realmurcia/antonio-lopez-obligado-20211019163537-nt.html




www.burbuja.info





Con la gente y minolles que mueve el futbol, y a la vista de que los casos van en aumento, creo que el tema merece hilo propio:
​




EMIL PALSSON (Noruega)









Un jugador sufre una crisis cardíaca en pleno partido en Noruega


El centrocampista islandés Emil Palsson se desplomó sobre el terreno de juego durante un partido de la segunda división noruega este lunes luego de haber sufrido un paro cardíaco, anunció su club, el Sogndal.




www.tvmax-9.com





RONALD BIGLIONE (Argentina)






Ronald Biglione,futbolista argentino de 32 años sufre trombosis y muere tras segunda dosis







www.burbuja.info





EIRKSEN (Eurocopa)









Christian Eriksen se desvanece en el Dinamarca vs Finlandia: En vivo últimas noticias, reporte médico y final del partido


¿Qué le pasó a Christian Eriksen en la Eurocopa 2020? Durante el partido de la Eurocopa 2020 entre Dinamarca y Finlandia se vivieron momentos impactantes de dramatismo. Al minuto




www.marca.com





KUN AGÜERO (Barca)









El 'Kun' Agüero, abatido


Sergio Agüero está desolado




www.sport.es





RONALDO CISNEROS (México)









Detectan problema cardiaco a Ronaldo Cisneros, pero podrá jugar


El delantero de Chivas vive un momento complicado y apenas el viernes pudo al fin entrenar con el equipo, tras consultar la opinión de varios cardiólogos




mexico.as.com





FERRAN DURAN









El futbolista de Girona que sobrevivió a cinco paros cardiacos: “He vuelto a nacer”


“Sufrí cinco paros cardíacos y no era consciente de lo que había pasado”. Ferran Duran vivió el pasado 12 de octubre una situación que sus seres...




www.niusdiario.es




.

ANTONIO LOPEZ (Real Murcia)








Antonio López, del Real Murcia, deja el fútbol por una patología cardíaca como la de Eriksen


El futbolista del Real Murcia (Segunda RFEF) Antonio López, de 32 años, tendrá que retirarse del fútbol por una patología cardíaca a la que provocó el infarto del danés Christian E




www.marca.com





KINGSLEY COMAN








Kingsley Coman, operado por un problema cardíaco


El centrocampista del Bayern Múnich Kingsley Coman fue sometido a una operación de corazón por un...




www.europapress.es






DYLAN RICH (LIGA JUVENIL INGLESA)








Muere un joven futbolista inglés tras sufrir un paro cardíaco en pleno partido


Dylan Rich, del West Bridgford Colts, sufrió un paro cardíaco el pasado jueves mientras se enfrenteba en un partido de la FA Youth Cup ante el Boston United. Tras ser ingresado, ha fallecido este fin de semana.




www.lasexta.com






HERMANOS PERRINO (ITALIA)








Muere un joven futbolista inglés tras sufrir un paro cardíaco en pleno partido


Dylan Rich, del West Bridgford Colts, sufrió un paro cardíaco el pasado jueves mientras se enfrenteba en un partido de la FA Youth Cup ante el Boston United. Tras ser ingresado, ha fallecido este fin de semana.




www.lasexta.com






Cortesía de @Nos dicen que llueve

RICARDO LANDINETTI (CALCIO´)



Cortesía de @hartman
VITORIA CAMPO (ITALIA Futbol Feminino)








Muere la futbolista italiana Vittoria Campo, de 23 años, de un paro cardíaco


El Palermo ha anunciado en sus redes sociales el fallecimiento de la jugadora de 23 años: "Estará siempre en nuestros corazones".




www.lasexta.com





-----
Subapartado AFICIONADOS infartados:




Premier League








Antonio López, del Real Murcia, deja el fútbol por una patología cardíaca como la de Eriksen


El futbolista del Real Murcia (Segunda RFEF) Antonio López, de 32 años, tendrá que retirarse del fútbol por una patología cardíaca a la que provocó el infarto del danés Christian E




www.marca.com





Cortesía de @iconoclasta









Alumna de McHi fallece durante práctica de fútbol soccer


La estudiante fue identificada por McAllen ISD como Moira Claire Arney, de 15 años.




www.telemundo40.com











----------

RECOPILATORIOS DE OTROS AÑOS ANTERIORES: Iré poniendo todos los casos que consigan recopilar los tragacionistas para demostrar que esta situación es lo "normal", y que esto siempre ha pasado









Dani Jarque y otros futbolistas que nos dejaron antes de tiempo


Hace justo seis años, Dani Jarque se fue, pero siempre quedará en la memoria de todos los pericos y aficionados al fútbol.El blanquiazul no es el único que nos dejó pronto. Puerta, Foé, Fehér y Roqué, entre otros, perdieron la vida cuando todavía tenían mucho que vivir y mucho fútbol que dar.




www.lainformacion.com










Recopilación eventos cardiacos a FUTBOLISTAS


https://www.mundodeportivo.com/futbol/fc-barcelona/20211105/1001709180/corazon-frena-caroline-graham.html https://www.laverdad.es/realmurcia/antonio-lopez-obligado-20211019163537-nt.html




www.burbuja.info





lista deportistas futbolistas


----------



## chortinator (7 Nov 2021)

Si llegan a ser españoles, tendiramos sui cara a diario


Los periodistas sois unos hijos de puta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

JCB se EMBICHA y nos pide por favor que nos EMPONZOÑEMOS


Dramático testimonio del Capitán Asteriscos. Pasen y vean.




www.burbuja.info




     

HOMBRE NO SE, NO PODEMOS DEJAR MORILSE ASI
SI ALGUIEN SIGUE EN CONTACTO CON EL


QUE INTENTE REDIMIR SU ALMA DE VACUNADO PECADORA
Y LE INTENTE INFORMAR DE LO QUE ESTA PASANDO AL MENOS










*JCB VA A SER QUE*
_*






NO*_
_*FUCKING** NO*_





JCB
JUAN CARLOS BARBA
A TOPE DE GRAFENO


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

*AHORA LLEVAN 11 DIAS FUERA DE LA VISTA PUBLICA EL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA. DESPUES DE LA INYECCION VACUNA *

JUST IN - Fully vaccinated LA Mayor has tested positive for COVID-19 at#COP26 in Glasgow and is

*PRIMERO : COMO EL ALCALDE DE LOS ANGELES

now isolated alone in his hotel room.*


@disclosetv:* hotel room ? *


* HOTEL ROOM *
r363l l10n


ACTUALIZACION 7 - 11 - 201

*AHORA HA DESAPARECIDO EL GOVERNADOR 11 DIAS. VOLVERA A APARECER QUIZAS
CASI SEGURO. 
pero como poco debe estar pocho de cojones. best case scenario*
*California Governor Out of Public Sight After Vaccine Booster Shot 11 Days Ago*
By Ivan Pentchoukov November 7, 2021 Updated: November 7, 2021
California Governor Out of Public Sight After Vaccine Booster Shot 11 Days Ago

Red.Pill.Pharmacist
California Gov. Gavin Newsom received a Moderna COVID-19 vaccine booster shot at the Oakland Health Clinic on Oct. 27. (California Governor's Office)


> California Gov. Gavin Newsom has remained out of public sight since getting a CCP virus vaccine booster shot on Oct. 27.
> The governor’s office released a surprising announcement on Oct. 29 canceling Newsom’s plans to attend the United Nations climate summit in Scotland to deal with unspecific family obligations.
> The governor’s spokesperson said on Oct. 29 that Newsom planned to participate in the climate conference virtually, but a delegation schedule released later did not feature any virtual events with Newsom.
> Newsom spokesperson Erin Mellon said on Thursday the governor will participate virtually in “a couple” of the climate summit events next week. The office did not respond to questions on Friday about what the governor has been doing this week.
> ...


----------



## LostSouls (7 Nov 2021)

Independientemente de lo que me han explicado yo creo que hay algo muy turbio, o los autores son tutelados o además de eso hay implicaciones graves que salpican a entes públicos o personajes políticos. Tanto giro y silencio mediático apesta, veremos hasta dónde llega la lucha de la familia por saber la verdad. Y hasta que punto no se da cerrojazo a este tema y nunca más se supo...


----------



## Funcional (7 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Han encontrado el atropello de la Charo muy conveniente para taparlo.



Está claro que sólo les interesa informar de lo que interesa a sus hordas de votantes:
Que violan y asesinan una panda de moros: silencio cómplice
Que una señora del Opus atropella a tres alumnas de un colegio privado: que la crucifiquen, por facha y derechona
Que otro moro viola a una señora en el centro de Lérida: silencio cómplice


----------



## John Smmith (7 Nov 2021)

La pasta para el chiringuito de genaro ya está repartida este año. Ya no interesa el espectaculo. Escogio mal momento la muchacha. Habra que esperar al sorteo del proximo año.


----------



## favelados (7 Nov 2021)

Hilo chimplinguirizado una vez mas


----------



## Matriarca (7 Nov 2021)

ya no leo nada de buscar a culpables sino de nuevas masculinidades, de salir borracha y sola alegremente y otras cosas por el estilo... ah y de quemar la calle y de genaro


----------



## Dosto (7 Nov 2021)

Es una víctima de segunda al no ser el malvado hombre blanco español heterosexual el perpretrador.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (7 Nov 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Os cuento lo que me han explicado hoy, familia que vive en Masquefa, pueblo de la chavala.
> Es vox populi que el objeto utilizado fue un bate de béisbol. Y los mossos, por motivos muy largos de explicar, confesaron a una amiga que conocen a los autores y son magrebines, al parecer están desbordados en Piera, Igualada y Manresa y se sienten abandonados porque los intereses políticos van en sentido opuesto a los de la seguridad pública. Es lo que me han explicado de primera mano.



Me lo creo. Soy del pueblo de la víctima y esta zona se está moronegrizando a pasos agigantados... Multitudes de zonas NOGO en Masquefa y Piera. En estas dos localidades siempre hay incidentes con bandas y casas de MENAS incluidas... 

Desde el primer día que pienso que han sido budistas. A ver si estos días me entero de algo y lo posteo por aquí.


----------



## Gonorrea (7 Nov 2021)

Exageraciones. Ayer Colau dijo en La Secta que los comunistas están construyendo una sociedad mejor


----------



## Decipher (7 Nov 2021)

Funcional dijo:


> Está claro que sólo les interesa informar de lo que interesa a sus hordas de votantes:
> Que violan y asesinan una panda de moros: silencio cómplice
> Que una señora del Opus atropella a tres alumnas de un colegio privado: que la crucifiquen, por facha y derechona
> Que otro moro viola a una señora en el centro de Lérida: silencio cómplice



¿Era del Opus? Ni siquiera lo sabia. Eso podria explicar la fijación con el tema también.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

favelados dijo:


> Hilo chimplinguirizado una vez mas



ahora es un jilo beautifuill

no apto para grafenados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

y del pobre rubito de tuenti al que ha robado una presciputa 
¿ tampoco se acuerda ya nadie no ?

que verguenza

*TE VA A ROBAR UNA TRAMA FISCAL MENA| EXPEDIENT ROYUELA| 

DE ESPAÑOLES

Y LO SABES*


Zaryn Dentzel, fundador de la red social Tuenti. EFE
*ESPAÑA MADRID*
*El fundador de Tuenti dice que abrió a los agresores pensando que era una prostituta que contrató*



*THATS 
ITS
HOW
DO*
*IT*
*THATS ITS HOW DO IT*





5 noviembre, 2021 06:05
​


----------



## HM11 (7 Nov 2021)

Que esperabas si nos gobiernan traidores al servicio de las élites, satánicos y masones.


----------



## Dylan Leary (7 Nov 2021)

*Silencios clamorosos*

Hemos pasado del despliegue de ira con la manada de Pamplona al mutismo ante la salvaje violación de Igualada

«¿Por qué tengo la impresión de que las violaciones nos indignan y conmueven mucho más a las mujeres que a los hombres?», se preguntaba esta semana en Twitter Elena Valenciano. Acababa de conocerse la noticia de la salvaje agresión sufrida por una menor en Igualada. El comentario de la ex diputada socialista suscitó cientos de reacciones, muchas de hombres, que veían un *prejuicio sexista*. Una cosa es que las mujeres podamos sentirnos más identificadas con el sufrimiento de la víctima de una agresión sexual, y otra pensar que los hombres no comparten el mismo grado de rechazo.

En todo caso, para demostrar que el desapego no es privativo de los seres con pene ahí estaban la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, y sus acólitas con capacidad gestante. Que unos bestias destrozaran a una chavala y la dejaran al borde de la muerte no mereció mayor comentario de Montero, hasta que, criticada por su silencio, evacuó un tuit desganado: «A la mujer de 16 años a quien han violado en Igualada: tienes todo nuestro apoyo. Esperamos su pronta recuperación con el acompañamiento y la reparación necesaria. Que la calle, la noche y la fiesta también sean nuestras». Chimpún. *Le faltó añadir lo de sola y borracha*. Ni una palabra de condena.

Busqué por curiosidad en otras cuentas. Ione Belarra, ministra de Derechos Sociales, se hacía eco de la indignación... porque un toro había corneado a un caballo sin protección en el encierro de Torija. El último mensaje del Instituto de las Mujeres era del 2 de noviembre y promocionaba «el museo virtual de la memoria de las milicianas antifascistas». La Delegación del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género narraba el viaje de su responsable, Victoria Rosell, a La Palma para coordinar las medidas contra «las #ViolenciasMachistas tras la #Erupción». La cuenta del Ministerio de Igualdad celebraba la «plena sintonía» con el Gobierno castellanomanchego para impulsar «una nueva generación de derechos feministas».

Ellas funcionan a toque de corneta, de modo que deduzco que la sordina no es casual. Y no logro explicarme a qué se deben estas fluctuaciones en la indignación. Han pasado de un despliegue de ira con la manada de Pamplona al mutismo con otras manadas y agresiones sexuales. Las violaciones se han disparado este año un 30% (frente al 8,5% que ha crecido la delincuencia general) y en el negociado de Montero tampoco ha habido reacción. Prefieren debatir sobre el género fluido de los ángeles.









Silencios clamorosos


«¿Por qué tengo la impresión de que las violaciones nos indignan y conmueven mucho más a las mujeres que a los hombres?», se preguntaba esta semana en Twitter Elena Val




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Lo del bate de béisbol lo dije yo el primer día, no se hacen esas lesiones con una polla por grande que sea, aparte de lo desgarros es que le destruyeron el esfinter.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Pues chico me parece que tu no te enteras de nada sobre estas cositas, tu y ese.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Nov 2021)

Lo bueno es que esos se han escapado porque todos son "iguales" y estaran por ahi de paso. Estos mierdas se comen los mocos y los otros ya mismo en su tierra, cualquier NOGO ZONE tambien vale. Y acordaros de la maxima cada dia que pasa 50-200 kilometros mas de fuga........ porque hay que parar a la ultraderecha.


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Nov 2021)

En la calle se habla del caso, de que hacía la chica sola y como sus padres la dejaron ir, pero con lo de la identidad de los agresores si no sacas el tema no sale, es un secreto público.


----------



## ANS² (7 Nov 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> En la calle se habla del caso, de que hacía la chica sola y como sus padres la dejaron ir, pero con lo de la identidad de los agresores si no sacas el tema no sale, es un secreto público.



los padres están divorciados, creo que la custodia es del padre y ese fin de semana estaba a cargo de la madre

si llega a ser al revés, la que se lía, lo utilizarían para reducir todavía más los días de custodia del padre


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Nov 2021)

Lo que no sale en los medios de intoxicación de masas no ha ocurrido


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Elbrujo (7 Nov 2021)

Norbat dijo:


> Los Mossos saben de sobra a estas alturas quiénes han sido. Me barrunto que son moritos , y lo ocultan para evitar un estallido social; o eso, o una conspiración rara que prefiero ni pensar, porque unos desgarros anales o vaginales tan bestiales es algo que huele muy mal.



L
Me temo lo peor. Y mas siendo noche de hallowen alguno con pasta quiso celebrarlo a lo bestia


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Nov 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Independientemente de lo que me han explicado yo creo que hay algo muy turbio, o los autores son tutelados o además de eso hay implicaciones graves que salpican a entes públicos o personajes políticos. Tanto giro y silencio mediático apesta, veremos hasta dónde llega la lucha de la familia por saber la verdad. Y hasta que punto no se da cerrojazo a este tema y nunca más se supo...



De todas formas la chica aun vive. Si sale de esta quizas pueda contar la verdad


----------



## Chapapote1 (7 Nov 2021)

En la sexta ha salido el gordo haciendo un programa de esto. Eso sí, nada de comentar que eran magrebíes. Es más, de lo que hablaban era de poner restricciones para evitar esto. Es decir, que estarán pidiendo al gobierno toques de queda a hombres y cosas así, por un problema derivado de la inmigración ilegal.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Nov 2021)

*Mi hipótesis.*

Hechos

- Feminista de 16 queda en las redes con moronegros para ir a una disco,
- los moronegros en la disco intentan meter de todo pero se contienen a sabiendas que hay demasiada gente.
- los moronegros se ofrecen a acompañarla a la estación de vuelta.
- En un polígono desierto le hacen un gangbang y le tiran una piedra a la cabeza para que no los denuncie.

En la actualidad

- Ella se recupera pero, ni de coña va a confesar que quedó con moronegros, flirteó con ellos con lenguaje sexual soez en las redes para 'parecer mayor', les pasó fotos íntimas,..
- La poli que lo sabe todo, tampoco va a arrastrarla y hundirle la re*puta*ción a una menor.
- Los medios tampoco quieren responsabilizarse no sea que las piedras vayan para el mensajero.

Lo que pasará.

Esperarán a que nadie mire para entrullar a los moronegros en _petit comité_, sin cámaras, cuando no sea noticia y la información escabrosa se pueda "controlar" porque quien la difunde gana poco (ha dejado de ser noticia) y piede mucho (lo acusarán de machista y Turboderecha rancia).



Elbrujo dijo:


> De todas formas la chica aun vive. Si sale de esta quizas pueda contar la verdad



Ya ha dicho que "no recuerda nada". Es posible por el pedrolo que le tiraron, o puede que no le interese recordar nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2021)

Para mí que el autor es hijo de un pez muy gordo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2021)

ES COMO MUY CLON DEL PRIMERO MINISTRO AUSTRALIANO PERO MAS GRANDE

​









Family issues keep California's Newsom out of public sight


A week after abruptly canceling plans to attend the United Nations climate summit in Scotland, California Gov. Gavin has receded from public view to deal with unspecific family obligations.




www.ksby.com





Vamos. Que debe de estar jodido en casa tras el tercer pinchazo, que tienen que meter excusas para no atender a sus obligaciones.













*DERRAME OJO BIDEN EN DIRECTO IGUAL QUE MINISTRO DE URUGUAY *



















Joe Biden’s eye fills with blood during CNN town hall


Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden’s left eye filled with blood during an appearance on a CNN town hall Wednesday. As he answered a question about climate change, the former vice pre…




nypost.com












ESTE SEÑOR NO ES HUMANO


https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/joe-bidens-eye-fills-with-blood-during-cnn-town-hall/




www.burbuja.info









Gobernador de California desaparece de la vida pública tras ponerse la tercera dosis


Los problemas familiares mantienen a Newsom de California fuera de la vista del público Foto de: Jeff Chiu / AP El gobernador de California, Gavin Newsom, a la izquierda, recibe una vacuna de refuerzo Moderna COVID-19 del Secretario de Salud y Servicios Humanos de California, Dr. Mark Ghaly...




www.burbuja.info






> Foto de: Jeff Chiu / AP
> El gobernador de California, Gavin Newsom, a la izquierda, recibe una vacuna de refuerzo Moderna COVID-19 del Secretario de Salud y Servicios Humanos de California, Dr. Mark Ghaly, de Asian Health Services en Oakland, California, el miércoles 27 de octubre de 2021 (AP Photo / Jeff Chiu)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elKaiser (7 Nov 2021)

Todos sabemos, el porqué han dado los mass media cerrojazo al asunto.

Llega un momento en que los voceros del régimen, dan más información por aquello que callan, que por lo que dicen.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Las cámaras de la discoteca " apagadas " y a los de la manada de Pamplona los pillaron a las pocas horas, entre decenas de miles de personas exactamente iguales con la misma ropa


----------



## dayan (8 Nov 2021)

Bien, mecagoensandios, bien.

El olor a cloaca rebosante de mierda que esta empezando a salir de los MASS-MIERDA, haría vomitar a un hindú de los que se bañan en el Ganges rodeados de cadáveres pútridos.

Ese olor a mierda, olor a mierda COMPLICE con su REPUGNANTE Y ASQUEROSO SILENCIO.

Los mass-mierda SABEN, R-E-P-I-T-O, SABEN, DESDE EL PRIMER MOMENTO QUIENES HAN SIDO LOS HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA, QUE LE HAN HECHO LA SALVAJADA INHUMANA A LA CHIQUILLA Y CALLAN, CALLAN Y CALLAN, LOS MUY PUTA MIERDAS.

Lo saben y lo OCULTAN y fruto de esa SINIESTRA Y NAUSEABUNDA ocultación ESTAS BESTIAS repugnantes, SIGUEN LIBRES.

ASCO, VERGUENZA Y GANAS DE VOMITAR ANTE SU SILENCIO DESGRACIADO, COMPLICE Y COBARDE.


----------



## HM11 (8 Nov 2021)

Los políticos y los medios saben perfectamente en la mierda que se está convirtiendo España, pero sus amos, intereses y órdenes les impide reflejar el pensamiento del ciudadano autóctono, la idea es hacer ver que el español es escoria y llenar el pais de inmigrantes, eso pasa en toda Europa 

Lo de llenar Europa de inmigrantes lo han dicho varios gordos, una (no la recuerdo) pero con mucho poder dijo de reemplazar a los europeos, que el clima en África será insoportable cómo escusa, este mes.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Nov 2021)

Es obvio que han sido menas.

Incluso si hubieran sido moracos ya adultos, es posible que ya se hubiese filtrado la noticia. Pero el tema de los menas es más delicado, suponen un negocio en Cataluña.


----------



## Vanatico (8 Nov 2021)

A mi es que no me cuadra españoles actuar con esa desmesurada violencia aunque puestos de todo vete a saber.
Menas y Argelinos es mi pronostico en la porra.


----------



## dayan (8 Nov 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Estás haciendo el ridículo, tontito.


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Nov 2021)

Lo que importa es que aquel de la manada le toco las tetas a la puta esa.


----------



## HM11 (8 Nov 2021)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es obvio que han sido menas.
> 
> Incluso si hubieran sido moracos ya adultos, es posible que ya se hubiese filtrado la noticia. Pero el tema de los menas es más delicado, suponen un negocio en Cataluña.



Saca una noticia donde hablen de árabes adultos, no veis la realidad...


----------



## loveisintheair (8 Nov 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Os cuento lo que me han explicado hoy, familia que vive en Masquefa, pueblo de la chavala.
> Es vox populi que el objeto utilizado fue un bate de béisbol. Y los mossos, por motivos muy largos de explicar, confesaron a una amiga que conocen a los autores y son magrebines, al parecer están desbordados en Piera, Igualada y Manresa y se sienten abandonados porque los intereses políticos van en sentido opuesto a los de la seguridad pública. Es lo que me han explicado de primera mano.



Bueno, pues será la hora de que empecemos a tocar el pundonor de los mosos, para que salten y expliquen lo que está pasando.
Hagamos viral el hastag #mososdeescuadracomovalodeigualada


----------



## loveisintheair (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Lo del bate de béisbol lo dije yo el primer día, no se hacen esas lesiones con una polla por grande que sea, aparte de lo desgarros es que le destruyeron el esfinter.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Que a la niña le han puesto una bolsa para las heces como si fuera un tío de 50 años con un cáncer de colon... En la vida había oído yo eso en una violación, así que sí, o bate o botella o cualquier otra barbaridad. Y ahí siguen, sin informar de quiénes son. Pidiendo colaboración ciudadana sin dar una puta pista del aspecto de los criminales.


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

Pues como el atentado islamista en Murcia que los medios han ocultado asquerosamente. O cómo dejaron de sacar lo de Samuel cuando se supo que los asesinos eran panchos y de izquierdas. O lo del bulo del culo. Y otro chico al que mataron en un túnel, banda de sudacas también. Todo se silencia, salvo si el agresor es blanquito o heterosexual.

Por el modus operandi, desde el segundo 1 era de cajón que los violadores de Igualada son morenitos. Traducción: silencio total en los medios. Llegan a ser españoles blancos, y lo de Pamplona se iba a quedar en nada en comparación.

Es tan vomitivo que no hay palabras que lo describan.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## ivanito (8 Nov 2021)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Hay un gran cambio entre la población, hay grupos vecinales, en todos los "pueblos" con gran inmigración, miles de denuncias a diario, ocupaciones, altercados, puñaladas, peleas, incivismo, vandalismo.



Viendo el resultado de las urnas en Cagaluña, me da que hay demasiados pocos casos aun de todo eso que dices.
Violaciones aun hay muy pocas, o al menos eso dicen las urnas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

dayan dijo:


> Bien, mecagoensandios, bien.
> 
> El olor a cloaca rebosante de mierda que esta empezando a salir de los MASS-MIERDA, haría vomitar a un hindú de los que se bañan en el Ganges rodeados de cadáveres pútridos.
> 
> ...



Los peores son los políticos .

La Irene Montero ! y todas las cabronas financiadas por los enemigos de España para destruir las familias .

Esto SÍ ES UNA VIOLACIÓN ! 

Lo de la manada de Pamplona fue otra cosa . 









Tercera manifestación en Pamplona contra la sentencia de la Manada


La Policía Municipal cifra los asistentes a la protesta en 32.000 personas




elpais.com













Caso “La manada”: más de 30.000 personas salen a protestar contra polémica sentencia por abuso sexual en España - BBC News Mundo


Tres días de manifestaciones han cubierto las calles de varias ciudades de España con miles de personas que protestan contra la sentencia dictada contra cinco jóvenes, conocidos como "La manada", a quienes se les condenó a 9 años de prisión por abuso sexual. Pero estaban acusados de violación.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Silencios clamorosos*
> 
> Hemos pasado del despliegue de ira con la manada de Pamplona al mutismo ante la salvaje violación de Igualada
> 
> ...




Los mismos que financian " el comunismo " de PODEMOS , son los que traen millones de moros y negros . 

Son los creadores del coronavirus y de todo lo que está pasando . Lógicamente toda esta gente coordinados y que siguen instrucciones ( políticos y moronegros ) son sicarios enemigos de España que están para destruirnos. 

Fue una gran sorpresa que Pablo Iglesias se desvelase como delegado de la agenda 2030 y grabase en su maletín tal confesión . 

Puesto que esta agenda criminal y genocida contra nosotros, los blancos , es una creación de las élites supranacionales creadoras de las guerras y de toda la devastación que ellos dicen combatir. 

Son los que arruinan países con " rescates bancarios " , son los jefes de Zapatero, los de los trenes de Atocha , los creadores del terrorismo de ETA a los que ahora han reemplazado por el terrorismo mediático coronavírico.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Nov 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Que a la niña le han puesto una bolsa para las heces como si fuera un tío de 50 años con un cáncer de colon... En la vida había oído yo eso en una violación, así que sí, o bate o botella o cualquier otra barbaridad. Y ahí siguen, sin informar de quiénes son. Pidiendo colaboración ciudadana sin dar una puta pista del aspecto de los criminales.



Me parece curioso que nadie diga que esto no tiene pinta de violación, sino de ajuste de cuentas entre hermanos cobrisos (la chica es panchi), como en los vídeos de narcos...

Unos violadores que tengan ganas de follar no usan un bate de béisbol para desgarrar el ano y la vagina de la víctima, sino su propio pene...

Esto tiene toda la pinta de ajuste de cuentas porque ella le ha puesto los cuernos a uno de la pandilla, o se ha follado al novio de una, y entonces la han cogido y le han aplicado justicia popular cobriza para mujeres infieles o ladronas de novios. No me extrañaría incluso que hubiera chicas entre las agresoras.

Eso explicaría el apagón informativo, porque si no es violación con pene de machirulo ni el crimen está perpetrado por una manada de sólo varones, no es noticia.


----------



## Mink (8 Nov 2021)

Silencio mediatico para segun que violaciones, bombardeo mediatico cuando unos energumenos se follan una gorda en san fermines y esta decide que ha sido violacion despues de darse cuenta de que le han robado el movil.
En algunos casos la victima es una mujer o una joven, pese a ser menor de edad. En otros, es una niña pese a ser adulta.
Las fotos y todos los detalles personales de los acusados aparecen por todas partes 24/7, en otros, ni fotos ni un solo detalle a no ser que busques muy bien en varios sitios.



s4d dijo:


> Politicos, jueces y periodistas.
> No se en q orden, pero todos deberian pasar x la guillotina.



Guillotina?







Ojo por ojo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pues chico me parece que tu no te enteras de nada sobre estas cositas, tu y ese.



Pues me parece que el que no se entera eres tú TONTOLNABO 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Nov 2021)

Puede ser que estes loco.

Pero eso no quita que sea raro que esta noticia no abra telediarios. La explicacion, en mi opinion, es sencilla: los culpables son moronegros.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Llevas razón. Que le hagan eso a una mujer es indignante y demuestra que la viogen no es suficiente. Yo propongo que se aplique la pena de muerte sin juicio previo contra todo el que reciba una denuncia de una mujer. Si: primero se ejecuta al acusado y luego ya si eso se investiga el asunto. Las denuncias falsas son el 0,0000000000000001% del total, por tanto no hay necesidad de investigar nada antes de cumplir la sentencia y ejecutar al acusado.

Mientras haya una sola mujer que no pueda emborracharse y pasear por donde quiera sintiéndose a salvo, habrá que endurecer y endurecer las medidas. Faltaría más.

Es más: yo propongo que en la tele no se hable de otra cosa. Una campaña mediática continua sobre que las mujeres están en peligro y que la prioridad es que estén a salvo. Y sobre que la sociedad es muy machista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Nov 2021)

* POLITICOS 11 DIAS DESAPARECIOS RELACIONADOS CON POSITIVOS POST VACUNAS *

@sercorimo 37 minutes ago Becker News

*Jen Psaki Also Hasn't Been Seen in Public for Eleven ( 11) Days Since Announcing She Has Covid
It's been eleven days since Jen Psaki and California Governor Gavin Newsom have been seen in public.*


Mayor Garcetti *LA Mayor Garcetti (ARRES) Tests Positive for COVID-19 




*


* The two-term mayor is isolating in a hotel room in Glasgow, Scotland and feeling good, his office says. *
* By Jonathan Lloyd *
Gary Coronado/Los Angeles Times via AP, Pool Mayor Eric Garcetti has tested positive for COVID-19, his office said in a tweet Wednesday.
The tweet went on to say the mayor, who is fully vaccinated, is feeling good and isolating in hotel room in Glasgow, Scotland, where he is attending the UN conference on climate change.


> Mayor Garcetti tested positive for COVID-19 earlier today.
> 
> He is feeling good and isolating in his hotel room. He is fully vaccinated.
> — MayorOfLA (@MayorOfLA) November 3, 2021



*Alcalde de los ángeles totalmente vacunado da positivo en covid y tiene que ser confinado*






Alcalde de los ángeles totalmente vakunado da positivo en cobic y tiene que ser confinado


https://t.me/disclosetv/5429 Jajaja




www.burbuja.info





*gobernador de california desaparecido de la vida publica 11 dias a fecha de hoy*





Gobernador de California desaparece de la vida pública tras ponerse la tercera dosis


Los problemas familiares mantienen a Newsom de California fuera de la vista del público Foto de: Jeff Chiu / AP El gobernador de California, Gavin Newsom, a la izquierda, recibe una vacuna de refuerzo Moderna COVID-19 del Secretario de Salud y Servicios Humanos de California, Dr. Mark Ghaly...




www.burbuja.info





*la secretaria de prensa portavoz de la casa blanca full metal pauta y doble mascarillera. postiva. reaparecera. o no .*




__





White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus 1 o- la peliroja monilla mezcla de ZUCKERBERG y una muñeca de Mafalda


White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus - Big League Politics la verdad que es batante atractiva para ser de las malas. que le vamos a hacer HA PILLADO BICHO A PESAR DE LLEVAR 239'4UI34093474857 TRILLONES DE PAUTAS COMPLETAS...




www.burbuja.info












sercorimo ...


Becker News Jen Psaki Also Hasn't Been Seen in Public for Eleven Days Since Announcing She Has Covid It's been eleven days since Jen Psaki and California Governo




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Nov 2021)

*Where's Gavin? ( ¿ donde esta el Gobernador de California ? ) *


* California Governor Newsom disappears from public view for 10 DAYS and skips COP26 summit to deal with 'family obligations' *
 Published: 08:40 EST, 6 November 2021 | Updated: 18:46 EST, 6 November 2021 








Gavin Newsom disappears from public view for 10 days and skips COP26


Newsom was last seen in public on October 27, receiving a COVID-19 booster shot in Oakland. He said it was painless and then flexed in celebration, urging others to get boosters as well.




www.dailymail.co.uk













*– but posts a Halloween snap in pirate costume with his wife and kids*

*Newsom was last seen publicly getting a COVID booster shot on October 27*
*On October 29, he abruptly canceled plans to attend COP26 in Scotland*
*Spokesperson cited 'family obligations' and said he would attend virtually*
*No further details on those 'obligations' have been shared *
*Newsom has not yet made a video appearance at the climate summit*
*He has been seen only in a pre-recorded Diwali message and Halloween photo*
*Newsom posed in pirate costume with wife and kids in photo posted on Monday*
*A spokeswoman says Newsom has been working from the Capitol this week*
By Keith Griffith For Dailymail.com and Associated Press

Published: 08:40 EST, 6 November 2021 | Updated: 18:46 EST, 6 November 2021









Gavin Newsom disappears from public view for 10 days and skips COP26


Newsom was last seen in public on October 27, receiving a COVID-19 booster shot in Oakland. He said it was painless and then flexed in celebration, urging others to get boosters as well.




www.dailymail.co.uk








 EL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA " DESPARECIDO" HACE UNOS DIAS
*Where's Gavin? California Governor Newsom disappears from public view for 10 DAYS and skips COP26 summit to deal with 'family obligations' – but posts a Halloween snap in pirate costume with his wife and kids*​
*Newsom was last seen publicly getting a COVID booster shot on October 27*
*On October 29, he abruptly canceled plans to attend COP26 in Scotland*
*Spokesperson cited 'family obligations' and said he would attend virtually*
*No further details on those 'obligations' have been shared *
*Newsom has not yet made a video appearance at the climate summit*
*He has been seen only in a pre-recorded Diwali message and Halloween photo*
*Newsom posed in pirate costume with wife and kids in photo posted on Monday*
*A spokeswoman says Newsom has been working from the Capitol this week*
By Keith Griffith For Dailymail.com and Associated Press
Published: 08:40 EST, 6 November 2021 | Updated: 18:46 EST, 6 November 2021

​ CUADO EL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA ERA FELIZ. HACE UNOS DIAS . TOMANDO SU BOOSTER SANO DE BUEN GRAFENO ALITA DE MOSCA 
TIEMPOS FELICES 




 
California Governor Gavin Newsom has disappeared from public view for 10 days and abruptly canceled plans to attend the COP26 climate summit in Scotland over unexplained 'family obligations.'
Newsom was last seen in public on October 27, receiving a COVID-19 booster shot in Oakland. He said it was painless and then flexed in celebration, urging others to get boosters as well.
Two days later, his office issued a statement citing unspecified family obligations, abruptly cancelling his plans to attend the global climate conference, a huge gathering of international leaders on a subject that is among his highest priorities.
The statement claimed that Newsom would attend the summit virtually, though he still has not made a video appearance. California's lieutenant governor led the delegation in his place. No further information on the 'family obligations' that caused the sudden alteration to his schedule have been shared.
Since then, Newsom has been seen only in prerecorded video statements, and in family Halloween photos posted on Monday, in costume as a pirate with his wife and four young children.
'The governor has been working from the Capitol this week,' a spokeswoman for Newsom told DailyMail.com on Saturday, dismissing any suggestion that the COP26 cancellation was connected to Newsom's booster shot as 'misinformation.'



October 27: Governor Newsom was last seen in public receiving a COVID-19 booster shot in Oakland from Dr. Mark Ghaly, secretary of the California Health and Human Services Agency



_He said it was painless and then flexed in celebration,_
_ urging others to get boosters as well_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Nov 2021)

*TODOS LOS POLITICOS SON ACTORES*
**
TRANSEXUALES MUCHOS DE ELLOS
Y LOS QUE ABREN POST DE POLITICOS TRANSEXUALES
SON CM MARICONES
LOS DE VOX LOS QUE MAS


* That's all you need to know*
*White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus 1 o- la peliroja monilla mezcla de ZUCKERBERG y una muñeca de Mafalda




*
*










White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus 1 o- la peliroja monilla mezcla de ZUCKERBERG y una muñeca de Mafalda


White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus - Big League Politics la verdad que es batante atractiva para ser de las malas. que le vamos a hacer HA PILLADO BICHO A PESAR DE LLEVAR 239'4UI34093474857 TRILLONES DE PAUTAS COMPLETAS...




www.burbuja.info




*
hace 52 minutos​


----------



## Black War Greymon (8 Nov 2021)

Norbat dijo:


> Los Mossos saben de sobra a estas alturas quiénes han sido. Me barrunto que son moritos , y lo ocultan para evitar un estallido social; o eso, o una conspiración rara que prefiero ni pensar, porque unos desgarros anales o vaginales tan bestiales es algo que huele muy mal.



No obstante si estaban tan identificados es muuuy raro que por ahora no haya ninguna detención. 

Algo muy gordo puede salir de esto y lo saben: Saben que un caso de estas características puede ser un punto de inflexión en la opinión pública contra toda la narrativa nwo


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



¿Estoy yo loco o cuando estás muy frustrado con las mujeres juegas al Mafia II que puedes pegarle a las mujeres hasta con un bate, y son de esas sumisas de los años 30 y norteamericanas, tipo morro de avión, o ves videos de rape fantasy para luego echarle un polvazo a una bulgara sin siquiera rozarle el culo de una palmada?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Nov 2021)

¿De la izquierda?


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Nov 2021)

La tía quedó con dos AMEGOS en el burryking y le dieron medievo en el culo 

En una línea he resumido todo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Comentarios:
> 
> 
> Más información del usuario​hace 1 día​​En vilafranca del penedes, *una misma noche, por la fiesta mayor este verano, 5 ¡¡CINCO!! menores violadas*. Una amiga del hospital me contó que *todas dijeron que sus agresores eran marroquies*. Algo nunca visto aquí, pero esque en los ultimos 5 años y durante la pandemia ha subido un monton la immigracion pero no de gente bien sino de delincuentes. Es increible. Bueno, pues de esto no habeis oido nada verdad?? Yo lo se pq soy de aqui. No salio ni en las noticias catalanas. Y no se como ha terminado la cosa, creo que no se ha pillado a nadie. A saber en otros pueblos de españa lo que pasa y no sabemos.​​​​​*Cuando nacionalicen a todos esos inmigrantes… entonces serán españoles y las encuestas dirán que los españoles violamos más.*​Les va a salir el negocio redondo al ministerio de igualdad​​



Efectivamente, de eso se trata: de importar delincuencia y nacionalizarla rápido para desestabilizar a la sociedad.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Nov 2021)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829784



Me recuerda a este otro:


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso se dice por internet, que Gerona es un paraiso islamista, yo opino que puede que se queden cortos !!!.



Ya en los 90 Salt junto a Gerona era una cloaca marronoide, hoy en día no quiero ni pensarlo. Te cito un trozo de un periódico del 2010, hoy en día la mayoría serán ya moromierdas.
“La convivencia en Salt, donde el 43% de sus 31.000 ciudadanos son inmigrantes, se ha resquebrajado estos días. “

Salt, una olla a presión - Salt, una olla a presión


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## thanos2 (8 Nov 2021)

Si destapan lo que hay, se acaba la paz social en Cataluña. Se activarán todas las células y no hay dinero para pagar a tanto policía. Y de ahí se extenderá al resto de España.

Es lo más vomitivo que se ha visto en años: sacrificar a una pobre cría para que ciertos colectivos puedan seguir cometiendo crímenes impunemente. 
Y lo peor de todo es que habrá más. Ellos lo saben. Acabaremos pagando escoltas privados (si no les han puesto ya públicos) a las hijas de los políticos, mientras las demás siguen ignorantes de que pueden ser sacrificios humanos por el Estado. 

Todo da mucho asco. Pobre niña.


----------



## lacuentaatras (8 Nov 2021)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Tan grave como todos los ocultamientos que se han venido haciendo hasta ahora. No es en función del crimen, si no en función del origen étnico del delincuente, que se da más o menos voz a un suceso. Ya ni sorprende.
> 
> 
> 23-XII-2018
> ...





NOOOOO, la culpa no es de la MASA.....La masa es masa y siempre ha sido masa...

LA CULPA, es de los enterados, los listillos, los que presumimos por aquí, y NO HACEMOS NADA...


----------



## jotace (8 Nov 2021)

Lo grave fue aquella que recorrió alegremente varios hoteles, que se metió unos tiritos de poper, que besaba a unos y a otros, que se agarraba a penes para no caer, que no tenía ni un moratón en el cuerpo.

Este caso son travesuras de niños moroenos, juegos y enriquecimiento multiculturales.


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Nov 2021)

nadaesloqueparece dijo:


> Como catalana, me siento totalmente abatida cuando veo que ni el President de la Generalitat ni la Consellera de Feminismes han tenido la dignidad de decir públicamente que aquí no se permiten salvajadas como ésta, y que van a luchar para que los culpables reciban una condena severa. Siento dolor y vergüenza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VKY-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Es que no son políticos. Son seres con una mala leche que no podemos calcular. A esos les dá igual lo que haya pasado o dejado de pasar, pero con ese caso y con toda España.

Siento poner esto, porque sé que a mucha gente no le gusta, pero la única solución que tiene España es fusilarlos, es que otra no hay. Se van de un sitio y se meten en otro para seguir robando y haciendo daño.

Las malas hierbas hay que rancarlas de raíz. Y si un policía o Guardia civil se quiere poner delante de ellos para defenderlos, que cargue con las consecuencias. No se iban a poner, porque en España no hay ni policía, ni Guardia Civil, ni Ejército.

O se hace eso, o vamos a terminar peor que la otra vez, pero seguro. A esos seres no les tiembla el pulso matar a media España de hambre si hace falta.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Lo grave fue aquella que recorrió alegremente varios hoteles, que se metió unos tiritos de poper, que besaba a unos y a otros, que se agarraba a penes para no caer, que no tenía ni un moratón en el cuerpo.
> 
> Este caso son travesuras de niños moroenos, juegos multiculturales.



Se te olvida que se comió gustosa y voluntariamente un ojete, aún se ven fotos por internet.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Invasor (8 Nov 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Lo grave fue aquella que recorrió alegremente varios hoteles, que se metió unos tiritos de poper, que besaba a unos y a otros, que se agarraba a penes para no caer, que no tenía ni un moratón en el cuerpo.
> 
> Este caso son travesuras de niños moroenos, juegos y enriquecimiento multiculturales.



Aquella fue el gordo de la lotería para los de cierto espectro político. Más españolazos imposible. Andaluces, guardia civil, militar... Faltaba un cura


----------



## baifo (8 Nov 2021)

Dos cosas :

1. ¿No decían que ya tenían identificado a varios y que las detenciones eran inminentes ?.

2. En estos días he podido notar como las empoderadas españolas reenvían un texto corta pega en redes sociales donde se hace alusión a éste caso en modo súper indignada oye, y culpando , como no , a los hombres , nombrando también muchos factores de riesgo tales como , el cine, la publicidad , el porno... pero , claro está , ni una sola mención a la multiculturalidad siempre presente en estos casos ultra brutales.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Nov 2021)

un saludo a los terroristas de la información tironucables, que son el 99%


ya han dicho de donde son? que son de morolandia aún cotiza o han cerrado apuestas?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Nov 2021)

A ver relax, los cagalanes ya han dicho que prefieren moros que sudacas, buen provecho.


----------



## birdland (8 Nov 2021)

Los periodistas son los grandes hijos de puta de este teatro 
De los políticos no se puede esperar nada bueno , pero venderse por un plato de lentejas es ser muy miserable


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Nov 2021)

Ya empezamos el Lunes con alta ira homicida contra los rojos, necesito media pastilla.


----------



## tremeño (8 Nov 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Los periodistas son los grandes hijos de puta de este teatro
> De los políticos no se puede esperar nada bueno , pero venderse por un plato de lentejas es ser muy miserable



hay que fusilarlos los primeros.


----------



## MrDanger (8 Nov 2021)

Si es morito no es delito.

Esto no es nuevo, en Colonia también ocultaron las violaciones. Los moros vienen a tierra conquistada y en la escala progre está visto que los moros están por encima de las mujeres blancas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Nov 2021)

Invasor dijo:


> Aquella fue el gordo de la lotería



Fue un gordo de lotería fabricado, porque ahí no hubo violación ni nada de nada, más bien al revés: un registro de vídeo y de sonido dejando claro que no hubo nada que no fuese consentido y buscado por Clara.


----------



## Invasor (8 Nov 2021)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fue un gordo de lotería fabricado, porque ahí no hubo violación ni nada de nada, más bien al revés: un registro de vídeo y de sonido dejando claro que no hubo nada que no fuese consentido y buscado por Clara.



Correcto


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hay un giro de 180 grados en el discurso policial y mediatico. Hemos pasado de "son varios, la policía los tiene identificados, hay cámaras, etc" al discurso de hoy mismo dónde dicen no saber si es uno o varios, si iba con ellos o la asaltaron, a que la discoteca no tenía cámaras ( raro, raro ) a que la atacaron cerca de una estación y las cámaras tampoco grabaron nada ( más raro, raro) y a que la chica atacada no recuerda absolutamente nada de lo que pasó desde antes de entrar en la discoteca.



Si hubieras leído las noticias, sabrías que el chaval con el que estuvo en la discoteca se presentó voluntariamente en comisaría. El chaval reconoció que mantuvieron relaciones y que la dejó en la estación del tren.

La policía pensaba que era ese chaval, pero ahora se están dando cuenta de que no fue el, y se cruzó con alguien más en la estación.


----------



## François (8 Nov 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si hubieras leído las noticias, sabrías que el chaval con el que estuvo en la discoteca se presentó voluntariamente en comisaría. El chaval reconoció que mantuvieron relaciones y que la dejó en la estación del tren.
> 
> La policía pensaba que era ese chaval, pero ahora se están dando cuenta de que no fue el, y se cruzó con alguien más en la estación.



Pon enlace. Eso no lo he leído en ningún lado.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Nov 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Los periodistas son los grandes hijos de puta de este teatro
> De los políticos no se puede esperar nada bueno , pero venderse por un plato de lentejas es ser muy miserable



Los "peri-o-listos" son tan funcionarios del Sistema como la policía (femi-gestapo) o la politizada fiscalía.

¿O realmente crees que viven de las mentiras que cuentan?


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Nov 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si hubieras leído las noticias, sabrías que el chaval con el que estuvo en la discoteca se presentó voluntariamente en comisaría. El chaval reconoció que mantuvieron relaciones y que la dejó en la estación del tren.
> 
> La policía pensaba que era ese chaval, pero ahora se están dando cuenta de que no fue el, y se cruzó con alguien más en la estación.




¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?


----------



## Mecagüento (8 Nov 2021)

D


Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si hubieras leído las noticias, sabrías que el chaval con el que estuvo en la discoteca se presentó voluntariamente en comisaría. El chaval reconoció que mantuvieron relaciones y que la dejó en la estación del tren.
> 
> La policía pensaba que era ese chaval, pero ahora se están dando cuenta de que no fue el, y se cruzó con alguien más en la estación.



Ando por hecho que es cierto, en la estación siempre hay cámaras. Los asaltantes deben salir en algún vídeo. Otra cosa es que con mascarillas y pasamontañas no se vea nada. 
En todo caso, el que lo hizo merece lo peor.


----------



## reniris (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Hace 2 semanas me entere de la agresión que había sufrido un buen amigo de aquí del pueblo,estuvo hospitalizado unos días y tiene secuelas.

Hable con el y esta hecho polvo y con secuelas de los golpes que le metieron,le pegaron en un pequeño pueblo en el que trabaja aquí en la Galicia profunda. 

Pues increiblemente la noticia no salio en ningún medio, ya sabeis porque aquí solo se publica lo que interesa.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

Estas loco.

En paises cuerdos los delitos sexuales son asunto de la policia y jueces, no circos mediaticos de massmierda.

Nunca he visto una noticia sobre delitos sexuales en medios chinos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Estas loco.
> 
> En paises cuerdos los delitos sexuales son asunto de la policia y jueces, no circos mediaticos de massmierda.
> 
> Nunca he visto una noticia sobre delitos sexuales en medios chinos.



Nunca he visto políticas feminazis anti-hombre ni justicias paralelas 'de género' en medios chinos. Tampoco que se repita un jucio porque cuatro locas taradas paguiteras enseñen las tetas ante organismo públicos.

En los países 'cuerdos' tampoco existen las leyes hembristas, solo las verás en los que van al abismo demográfico porque son sociedades degeneradas.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Nunca he visto políticas feminazis anti-hombre ni justicias paralelas 'de género' en medios chinos.
> 
> En los países 'cuerdos' tampoco existen las leyes hembristas, solo las verás en los que van al abismo demográfico porque son sociedades degeneradas.



Porque en China el equivalente a las leyes hembristas es la ley que establece el numero maximo de hijos por familia.

Aqui siempre tratan de enmarañar y mentir sobre las intenciones de cualquier decision de poder.

El gobierno chino es mucho mas sincero.

Occidente ha escogido el camino de las mentiras y fantasias permanentes para gobernar.

Los chinos viven en el mundo real.

Las hembristas que creen que el mayor problema del pais es la viogen son como los seguidores de QAnon en EEUU, gente que vive y flota en un mundo paralelo de fantasia, se esta convirtiendo en la norma en Occidente para cualquier cosa.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Nov 2021)

Acaban de abrir el programa de Ama Rosa con la noticia. La madre ha escrito una carta.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que en España no vamos a llegar a los 100 años sin guerra. Antes de 2036 esto ya habrá reventado o seremos un país fallido al estilo letrinoamericano.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Porque en China el equivalente a las leyes hembristas es la ley que establece el numero maximo de hijos por familia.



Esa ley se derogó hace la tira. Y se impuso porque el país sufrió una hambruna legendenaria y tuvo que depender de la caridad de las potencias extranjeras.

¿Cómo salir de la miseria y el hambre? Obviamente controlando cuantitativamente a la población.



BHAN83 dijo:


> Las hembristas que creen que el mayor problema del pais es la viogen es como los seguidores de QAnon en EEUU, gente que vive y flota en un mundo paralelo de fantasia, se esta convirtiendo en la norma en Occidente para cualquier cosa.



Políticos degenerados populistas y partidos que dependen de "redes clientelares de votantes" son lo que a su vez crean sociedades degeneradas gobernadas por la chusma...Y la mayor chusma gregaria que conforma muchedumbres por nº de votantes son las Charos y "les retrasades 'de género'".


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

Prosigue el silencio con este caso, y por supuesto nada de mencionar en ningún medio la lacra nacional de violadores mojamés. En su lugar, venga a poner el último caso de "violencia machista" (se ve que ya agotaron el cartucho del atropello en el colegio) y a recalcar en todos los canales las 37 asesinadas en lo que llevamos de año. Anda que si llegamos a tener las cifras de países como México donde matan a 300 mujeres cada mes, no me lo quiero ni imaginar. Pero claro, en España las violaciones a manos de morenitos no engordan los chiringuitos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (8 Nov 2021)

En el planeta del progreso, si es morenito no hay delito. Así que no hay nada de lo que informar.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Cómo salir de la miseria y el hambre? Obviamente controlando cuantitativamente a la población.
> 
> Políticos degenerados populistas y partidos que dependen de "redes clientelares de votantes" son lo que a su vez crean sociedades degeneradas gobernadas por la chusma...Y la mayor chusma por nº de votantes son las Charos y las retrasadas 'de género'.



Lo ultimo que dices es como el sueldo de camello, eso explica porqué se retroalimenta el fenómeno de la droga, pero no porqué existe. ¿tú te imaginas como sería Europa si las parejas tuvieran 5 hijos por familia como hace 50 años? y si todo el mundo estuviera emparejado en matrimonio? La economia colapsaria, más allá del hambre, cualquier otro producto/servicio tambien seria imposible de satisfacer al nivel de vida actual.

*En China está prohibido tener más de 2 hijos: *









Política de hijo único - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Se acabó con el límite de 1 hijo en 2015, pero sigue habiendo un límite de 2 hijos.

Las leyes de viogen nacieron para controlar la natalidad, creando odio de la mujer al hombre.
Igua que el amor romantico se propició desde el poder y la cultura para que se tuvieran hijos cuando hacian falta.
No es casualidad que lo primero que haga el hembrismo subvencionado sea atacar el amor romantico y decir que "el amor romantico mata".


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Nov 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo creo que en España no vamos a llegar a los 100 años sin guerra. Antes de 2036 esto ya habrá reventado o seremos un país fallido al estilo letrinoamericano.



¿¿?? España es un país fallido desde antes del 78. LOL.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

El nivel de vida de la mayoria de chinos es superior al nivel de vida medio de los chinos en 2008.

El de los españoles NO.

En España cada vez la mayoria es mas pobre.

Pero sigue creyendote libre si quieres por poder decir exabruptos contra politicos en la barra de un bar.

Yo prefiero una dictadura con riqueza, que una memocracia con pobreza.


----------



## palmerita (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Aquí sólo se espera una cosa.



si, así en general, la hora de aplaudir frenéticamente a estos anormales que están en el gobierno. aquí, ni pasa ni pasará nada, tragamos ésto y mucho más y lo saben porque somos todos unos incapaces que permitimos cualquier cosa. somos como sociedad unos flojos que sólo sabemos llorar amargamente.


----------



## Invasor (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Estas loco.
> 
> En paises cuerdos los delitos sexuales son asunto de la policia y jueces, no circos mediaticos de massmierda.
> 
> Nunca he visto una noticia sobre delitos sexuales en medios chinos.



Yo sí, el del moreno africano ése que intentó agarrar y llevarse por fuerza a una chavala, y lo molió a palos un tendero con un palo en plan Kun fu 


El tendero fue elevado a la categoría de héroe nacional.... En cuanto al otro, cuando haya entendido las consecuencias de lo que ha hecho, donde lo ha hecho. Se lo tiene que estar pasando de puta madre


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Lo ultimo que dices es como el sueldo de camello, eso explica porqué se retroalimenta el fenómeno de la droga, pero no porqué existe. ¿tú te imaginas como sería Europa si las parejas tuvieran 5 hijos por familia como hace 50 años? y si todo el mundo estuviera emparejado en matrimonio? La economia colapsaria, más allá del hambre, cualquier otro producto/servicio tambien seria imposible de satisfacer al nivel de vida actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está prohibido, lo que pasa es que a partir del segundo hijo te tienes que pagar la educación que deja de ser pública y gratuita.

Por cierto, China pasó por tal hambruna cuando ya tenía armamento nuclear. Imagina el peligro que eso supone para la paz y la estabilidad en el mundo. Que África se muera de hambre, pasa a ser algo meramente anecdótico frente a que en una potencia nuclear mundial se mueran de hambre.



BHAN83 dijo:


> Las leyes de viogen nacieron para controlar la natalidad, creando odio de la mujer al hombre.
> Igua que el amor romantico se propició desde el poder y la cultura para que se tuvieran hijos cuando hacian falta.
> No es casualidad que lo primero que haga el hembrismo subvencionado sea atacar el amor romantico y decir que "el amor romantico mata".



Las leyes viogen nacieron para controlar a la masa destruyendo la familia y haciendo más débil y manso al varón frente al Estado, cada vez más voraz impositivamente, y cada vez más corrupto y trincón. Castración de la masculinidad para que el Estado pueda imponer su régimen del terror subiendo impuestos a placer, pues no hay familias que le hagan frente sino individuos aislados. Esto en lo concerniente a la política.

En lo concerniente a la economía. Se duplica la mano de obra y por tanto bajan los salarios, por mera aplicacón de la Ley de la Oferta-Demanda. Aparte con los solteros se dinamiza el consumo, hombres y mujeres por separado necesitan: dos casas, dos neveras, dos microondas, dos de todo... ,ya que no se comparte nada en soltería.


----------



## la_trotona (8 Nov 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Hace 2 semanas me entere de la agresión que había sufrido un buen amigo de aquí del pueblo,estuvo hospitalizado unos días y tiene secuelas.
> 
> Hable con el y esta hecho polvo y con secuelas de los golpes que le metieron,le pegaron en un pequeño pueblo en el que trabaja aquí en la Galicia profunda.
> 
> Pues increiblemente la noticia no salio en ningún medio, ya sabeis porque aquí solo se publica lo que interesa.



Si quieres comentar el motivo o quienes fueron los agresores, pero vamos no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Nov 2021)

Ojalá que prohíban las putas, se van a multiplicar las violaciones x20.

Me ha soplao un coleguilla que está habiendo desbandada de putas en la capital. Eso si que es un canario en la mina.

Solo viene morralla.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2021)

Estan aplicando el primer mantra progre: *"Si es morito, negrito, amaneradito o tiene chochito... NO ES DELITO!"*

A disfrutar del social-comunismo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## Bifaz23 (8 Nov 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Os cuento lo que me han explicado hoy, familia que vive en Masquefa, pueblo de la chavala.
> Es vox populi que el objeto utilizado fue un bate de béisbol. Y los mossos, por motivos muy largos de explicar, confesaron a una amiga que conocen a los autores y son magrebines, al parecer están desbordados en Piera, Igualada y Manresa y se sienten abandonados porque los intereses políticos van en sentido opuesto a los de la seguridad pública. Es lo que me han explicado de primera mano.



Pues me nutre muchísimo esta noticia. Esas zonas son un calado inmenso d votos de los tractorianos. Cegados toda su puta vida con los castellans y el "Madrit" ens roba.

Supongo que a la fuerza ahorcan y algunos (pocos) comenzarán a abrir la comisura de los ojos y se darán cuenta de la pocilga en la que se ha vuelto Cataluña tras 15 años entre Tripartits y políticas independentistas.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Nov 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ojalá que prohíban las putas, se van a multiplicar las violaciones x20.
> 
> Me ha soplao un coleguilla que está habiendo desbandada de putas en la capital. Eso si que es un canario en la mina.
> 
> Solo viene morralla.



Yo tambien soy ferviente partidario de que persigan y prohiban la prostitución.
Hasta ahora los mismos progres han sido los que se han beneficiado de tener esa valvula de escape para mucha población y a la vez mantener el discurso victimista de las putas
Espero que a partir de ahora se haga axfisiante tanto para los puteros como para las putas.

Los hombres no han de tener el espejismo de que viven en una sociedad liberal y sexualmente abierta.


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Por si no lo sabes, La mierda cau ha dado la orden de que incidentes como este NO SE REPORTEN a los medios ni se informen de ellos. Antiguamente cuando se empezó a desmadrar esto de inmigración, se informaba a diario de casos y casos y más casos. Pero de un día para otro, la mierda cau giró la orden de que no se informase más. El por qué? ya lo sabes. Se tirarían a su yugular enseguida por importar mierda, y aparte, que se haría justicia por parte del pueblo.

Así que no esperes información en la TV porque NO LA VAS A ENCONTRAR.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Nov 2021)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?



Te lo busco esta mañana. Lo ví en televisión, no recuerdo la cadena.


----------



## cerilloprieto (8 Nov 2021)

Has descrito lo que lleva haciendo el sionismo desde hace más de siglo y medio. Vuestra mierda siempre se la atribuís a otros mediante propaganda.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> No está prohibido, lo que pasa es que a partir del segundo hijo te tienes que pagar la educación que deja de ser pública y gratuita.
> 
> Por cierto, China pasó por tal hambruna cuando ya tenía armamento nuclear. Imagina el peligro que eso supone para la paz y la estabilidad en el mundo. Que África se muera de hambre, pasa a ser algo meramente anecdótico frente a que en una potencia nuclear mundial se mueran de hambre.
> 
> ...



Las leyes viogen nacieron para bajar la natalidad.

El sexo ademas de para divertirse sirve para tener hijos, quizas se os ha olvidado a algunos yolovalgo occidentales.

Europa con la natalidad de hace 50 años reventaria por todas partes, da igual el sistema economico que tengas, no hay recursos suficientes para mantener el nivel de vida yolovalguista europeo con 5 hijos por familia, por eso es necesario crear odios de la mujer a los hombres.

Hoy en dia un matrimonio vitalicio es algo raro, mientras que hace 50 años era la norma en España.

Que la viogen sea util para dividir a la sociedad, pues sí, pero eso es secundario, lo primario es bajar la natalidad.

De hecho si te fijas los matrimonios/parejas homosexuales no sufren ningun tipo de campaña mediatica de acoso ni legal, porque no pueden tener hijos.

Si tu teoria fuera cierta nunca se hubiera aprobado el matrimonio homosexual.

Da igual que haya familias o no, el poder del estado es absoluto, y en solitario o en familia es imposible rebelarse al omnipoder estatal.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

las elites globalistas no son chinas.

China como imperio se aprovecha de los restos que deja el imperio usano.

Yo no defiendo tener buenas relaciones con China, yo defiendo el modelo chino con los chinos, China es buena para los chinos y mala para todos los demas, como deberia ser cualquier puto pais.

Estais tan acostumbrados al follanegrismo occidental y anteponer intereses extranjeros que os pensais que debe ser lo normal.

En China primero son los chinos y luego el resto del mundo, eso era lo normal antes de que el mundo entero se embriagase con la ingenieria social americana.

Por cierto en China 0% de inmis ilegales, y 0,1% de inmis legales y sus politicos no estan constantemente llorando con que necesitan inmis para mantener la economia.

Pero si quereis os podeis seguir creyendo libres porque podais expresaros politicamente, total aqui la expresion politica no sirve de nada, y el estado persigue sistematicamente con bots e infiltrados a cualquier que exprese ideas politicas fuera del ambito de los partidos-sectas españoles. Asi que casi es mejor el modelo de dictadura politica chino, el regimen chino es sincero con sus ciudadanos y no les hacen flotar en fantasias permanentes como hacen los regimenes occidentales riendose de sus propios ciudadanos con infiltrados, con grupos creados adhoc por perros infiltrados como QAnon, Antifa o BLM.


----------



## kokod (8 Nov 2021)

No estás loco, tan sólo funcivagos haciendo cosas de funcivagos lo que es raro que se publicase en los medios.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> No está prohibido, lo que pasa es que a partir del segundo hijo te tienes que pagar la educación que deja de ser pública y gratuita.
> 
> Por cierto, China pasó por tal hambruna cuando ya tenía armamento nuclear. Imagina el peligro que eso supone para la paz y la estabilidad en el mundo. Que África se muera de hambre, pasa a ser algo meramente anecdótico frente a que en una potencia nuclear mundial se mueran de hambre.
> 
> ...



SÍ está prohibido y nadie tiene más de 2.

Obviamente si tienes mas de dos hijos no los van a matar. Lo que hacen es crearte problemas y trabas.

Pero esa es la forma China de controlar la natalidad, diciendo la VERDAD a sus ciudadanos, que tener mas de 2 hijos es INSOSTENIBLE.

Mientras que aqui esa verdad se oculta y se camufla de viogens.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ojalá que prohíban las putas, se van a multiplicar las violaciones x20.
> 
> Me ha soplao un coleguilla que está habiendo desbandada de putas en la capital. Eso si que es un canario en la mina.
> 
> Solo viene morralla.



Hasta mi hermana localcoño y comunista está en contra de prohibir la prostitución, dice que en el momento que la prohiban todos los viejos verdes van a violar o engañar con dinero a niñas, que follar es una necesidad y no pueden prohibirla a gran parte de la sociedad , que quizás se tendría que regular pero nunca prohibir.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Gatoo_ (8 Nov 2021)

A mí sinceramente me la trae al pairo.

Todo esto es fruto de lo que ellas han sembrado. De los hombres no se preocupa nadie y no seré yo quien saque las pancartas por ellas










Muere un hombre tras la caída desde un quinto piso en Valencia por la que fue detenida su novia


La mujer quedó este miércoles en libertad con cargos acusada de un delito de omisión de socorro



www.google.com


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> si, así en general, la hora de aplaudir frenéticamente a estos anormales que están en el gobierno. aquí, ni pasa ni pasará nada, tragamos ésto y mucho más y lo saben porque somos todos unos incapaces que permitimos cualquier cosa. somos como sociedad unos flojos que sólo sabemos llorar amargamente.



Sabes que no me refería a eso. Al Gobierno se le aplaude o se que critica según quien lo considere mientras esto sea una Democracia.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Ya en los 90 Salt junto a Gerona era una cloaca marronoide, hoy en día no quiero ni pensarlo. Te cito un trozo de un periódico del 2010, hoy en día la mayoría serán ya moromierdas.
> “La convivencia en Salt, donde el 43% de sus 31.000 ciudadanos son inmigrantes, se ha resquebrajado estos días. “
> 
> Salt, una olla a presión - Salt, una olla a presión
> ...



Con un solo apunte, se puede ver la gravedad del problema, despues de la provincia de Cadiz, la provincia de Gerona, es donde mas armas de fuego ilegales intervienen las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado...

PD- En la primera achacado al narcotrafico del estrecho y en la segunda al colectivo musulman.


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El nivel de vida de la mayoria de chinos es superior al nivel de vida medio de los chinos en 2008.
> 
> El de los españoles NO.
> 
> ...



Con el debido respeto, lo que prefieres es una memez.


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Estan aplicando el primer mantra progre: *"Si es morito, negrito, amaneradito o tiene chochito... NO ES DELITO!"*
> 
> A disfrutar del social-comunismo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!



Y sigues soltando estupideces forovoxianas sin dar tregua. 
Pues venga, p'alante...


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Las leyes viogen nacieron para bajar la natalidad.
> 
> El sexo ademas de para divertirse sirve para tener hijos, quizas se os ha olvidado a algunos yolovalgo occidentales.
> 
> ...



Disculpa, pero tu tesis no se sostiene con argumentos racionales, sino con la conspiracion anti-hombres que te has montado en tu cabeza.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

La sustitución poblacional es una "traición", porque la traición es inherente al ESTADO para con el PUEBLO. No es una traición aislada, sino la traición continuada desde el origen del ESTADO.

La reducción de la natalidad no la hizo el PUEBLO porque sí, sino debido a la MANIPULACIÓN mental que el ESTADO lleva a cabo con el sistema educativo obligatorio, y resto de métodos de adoctrinamiento. Se llama BIOPOLÍTICA.

El declive de la sociedad que se adjudica a las mujeres lo empezaron antes los hombres... Las mujeres están dando la puntilla a los pueblos y culturas europeas; pero lo pueden hacer porque los hombres fueron destruidos antes.... Todo ello es obra del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (que todos ellos y ellas veneran, en todo o en parte).

La mayoría de los problemas de los hombres con las mujeres y viceversa es debido a la intervención del ESTADO... porque el ESTADO existe en tanto que es una creación de minorías poderhabientes mirando por su interés, y contra el PUEBLO.

El principal logro del ESTADO es el mismo que el del diablo, hacer creer que no existe...

*Las mujeres están tanto o más jodidas (destruidas) con el feminismo (de ESTADO) que los hombres... y el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.*

Mientras que EL ESTADO no tuvo fuerza suficiente para intervenir en todas las facetas de la sociedad... las mujeres trabajan igual que los hombres, y además criaban a sus hijos... (y antes de la existencia del Estado, pues más evidente aún). Fue cuando el ESTADO tuvo fuerza suficiente y empezó a hacer BIOPOLÍTICA para satisfacer sus necesidades económico-militares, cuando empezó a *separar *al hombre y la mujer y puso a ésta a parir futuros soldados y obreros... *porque aún no estaba disponible la herramienta "inmigración masiva".*

Siempre se habla del feminismo como algo creado por mujeres, cuando no es cierto; al igual que el patriarcado es una herramienta del ESTADO, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo... y para fortalecer al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, para fortalecer a los minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon y que lo conforman.

El feminismo es MISÓGINO, de ahí que tenga las ramificaciones que tiene.

*El feminismo está "empoderando" a las mujeres hacia su autodestrucción*... *Lo que parecemos olvidar es que la revolución industrial, las fábricas, la emigración del campo a la ciudad, la mili obligatoria, las guerras (que tanto alaban en este foro algunos), etc. también "empoderaron" a los hombres hacia su autodestrucción...

Si no hubiera sido por ese PRIMER CAPÍTULO (patriarcado tradicional), ahora no estaríamos ante el SEGUNDO, y definitivo, CAPÍTULO (neo-patriarcado, llamado feminismo).*

El PATRIARCADO no es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es... Y tampoco el feminismo es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es.

Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado... Algo IMPOSIBLE hasta que suceda algo... ¿Cuándo finalizará el feminismo?

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando hayan cumplido su papel, ya no sean operativos, y cuando sean, por tanto, sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, y el cambioclimatismo, y el animalismo, y el pandemismo, etc. etc. etc. y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITAL (y no hablo de anarquismo, que está contaminado al 100% de progresismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

Entrando en materia:

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora supestamente "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*.

*En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior, en este caso poniéndola bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y convirtiendo al VARÓN DEL PUEBLO LLANO (no así al varón de las clases altas del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) en el chivo expiatorio y culpable de todos los males; por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.*

Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER- que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Leed* este libro* y entenderéis por qué el feminismo (el que hay, el feminismo de ESTADO, no otro posible) es MISÓGINO y es NEO-PATRIARCADO (so pretexto de emancipar a la mujer). Recordad una vez más: el patriarcado no fue cosa de los hombres (todos los hombres) contra las mujeres (todas las mujeres), sino una herramienta de los hombres y mujeres poderhabientes, contra todos los hombres y mujeres del PUEBLO, para dividirlos y enfrentarlos, es decir, para DEBILITAR AL PUEBLO.

Ya con el primer capítulo "*Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir la mujer nueva*" os haréis una idea clara de que el feminismo es ultramisógino... pero seguid, seguid hasta el final...

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer

Reseña 1

Reseña 2

Descarga*

Índice

- Exordio

- Prólogo: precisiones sobre epistemología

- Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir
la mujer nueva

- La construcción del feminismo contra la emancipación
de la mujer

- El patriarcado como mito

- Hiper-patriarcado, la herencia de la Revolución francesa,
el progresismo, el anti-clericalismo y la izquierda

- De la Revolución francesa al Código civil español de 1889

- La Constitución de 1812. La abolición política de la mujer

- La codificación del patriarcado en la Revolución liberal

- La socialdemocracia y el izquierdismo, aculturación,
neo-patriarcado, genocidio y feminicidio

- Feminismo, aculturación, políticas de culpabilización
e ingeniería social

- En torno al matriarcado

- Aportaciones sobre el origen del patriarcado

- La instauración del patriarcado moderno. El código civil
francés de 1804 y el Código civil español de 1889

- El patriarcado y la guerra

- La mujer y la revolución en la Alta Edad Media hispana


*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (que es neopatriarcado, con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como patriarca "emancipador") está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos (mujeres y hombres) envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por una inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación... parece (pudiera ser) que con el islam como herramienta, como quinta columna introducida en todos los rincones del territorio, con el fin de evitar-imposibilitar-siquiera atenuar la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR de abajo hacia arriba.

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; es nuestra decisión; luego no valdrán lloros.






Mujeres, hombres y viceversa


https://amoryfalcata.com/2021/06/25/mujeres-hombres-y-viceversa/ LA ORTODOXIA FEMINISTA El feminismo es una de las peores plagas que nos ha enviado Dios nuestro señor para castigarnos, y ese “Dios”, omnipotente y nada misericordioso, no es otro que el Estado. El feminismo institucional es la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

Lo que se consigue con las leyes es que se haga cierto lo que se presupone (que se quiere evitar), esto es, que los humanos se embrutezcan.

¿Por qué las leyes embrutecen y envilecen?

A más leyes, menos moral (tanto del pueblo como de los jueces, de los legisladores... de todos)

Las leyes te invitan a obrar por miedo al castigo.... no por interiorizar la diferencia entre el bien y el mal... Y eso conduce, por tanto, a olvidar la moral como norma fundamental de existencia, y te conduce a ser amoral; y la amoralidad conduce, paradójicamente, a desenvolverte por la vida esquivando las leyes... El resultado final es que te ENVILECES... Por eso, a más leyes, más envilecimiento general... y por tanto, más excusa que tiene el ESTADO para promulgar más leyes... Más coerción y más represión. Más Jueces y más policías...

PROGRESO = LEGICENTRISMO = RÉGIMEN POLICÍACO = TIRANÍA

El prohibicionismo lo permea todo porque la gente no sabe diferenciar ya el bien del mal... y necesitan que se lo legislen; y lo necesitan precisamente debido al legicentrismo que impide una existencia moral. Así es como el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL se autolegitima para crecer cada vez más y abarcar cada vez más facetas de la vida de la gente; se autolegitima EMBRUTECIENDO y ENVILECIENDO al PUEBLO, de tal manera que éste cada vez necesite más y más y más tutela desde arriba.

El MAL no se combate pretendiendo erradicarlo, sino haciendo el BIEN.... Porque cuando luchas de frente contra algo o alguien, éste se defiende, y se fortalece.... Obviamente no hablo de guerras, sino de ética y moral... Y es que, como digo, *a más leyes, menos moral*... En el imperio de la ley la gente obra más por temor al castigo que por interiorizar el bien y la virtud, de modo que se ENVILECEN... Y un pueblo envilecido es precisamente lo que necesita el PODER, para así presentarse, cada día más, como necesario para que reine el orden... en una sociedad envilecida en la que todos luchan contra todos... la famosa sociedad HOBBESIANA (y stirneriana).

La prostitución nunca dejará de existir, por razones obvias (hay gente para todo), pero no hay que legislarla ni en un sentido ni en otro, porque en ambos casos sería liberticidio. Pero la prostitución, por el hecho de existir, no es un bien, en realidad es un mal... porque significa que hay personas que no pueden satisfacer sus necesidades sexuales de una forma elevadora de la condición humana y recurren a una forma degradatoria, para ambos (prostituto-a y cliente).

Los humanos deber ser RESPONSABLES de sus actos, y no seres irresponsables que sólo se mueven según los dictados de quien manda y tiene el poder para decidir lo que es el BIEN y el MAL.

La LIBERTAD sólo es tal con RESPONSABILIDAD.

*El FEMINISMO y la LIVG (que dificultan o impiden las relaciones normales entre hombres y mujeres) impulsan la PROSTITUCIÓN... es de cajón.*

Y ante esa realidad, el cortocircuito es de todo el mundo, feministas y antifeministas, puteros machistas de derechas y manginas seres luz de izquierdas.

Si prohibieran la prostitución conseguirían más violencia de género (que es el objetivo) porque los hombres no podrían desfogarse con la prostitución... Por tanto, es posible que la prohíban o regulen de tal forma que muchos hombres lo tendrán más difícil... y así conseguirían aumentar las cifras de denuncias, que están a la baja.

¿Por qué están a la baja?

La realidad es que han bajado ligeramente las cifras de asesinadas desde los años iniciales de la LIVG (2004); de 60-70 a 50 de media (antes de la LIVG eran cifras menores, cierto, pero desde 2004 han bajado ligeramente). Pero este hecho, lejos de suponer que el ESTADO (olvidaos de la izquierda, esto es cosa del ESTADO) saque pecho por el éxito (limitado, pero éxito) de la ley, no le gusta nada... porque no quieren que las cifras bajen...

¿Qué es lo que está sucediendo?

Sucede que debido a la LIVG cada vez los hombres se apartan más de las mujeres, por tanto hay menos parejas, y menos relaciones en general, por tanto menos posibilidades de conflicto (y las cifras de muertas bajan algo, y las de denuncias bajan bastante).

Sucede que de los 70 asesinatos iniciales (2004), el 80% de los asesinos eran españoles autóctonos.

Sucede que de los 50 actuales, el 70% es de asesinos extranjeros.

Sucede, en definitiva, que las cifras totales se han reducido porque los españoles ya no se relacionan entre sí...

Sucede que la LIVG lleva consigo contradicciones gigantescas que producen estos resultados... Consiguen rebajar ligeramente los asesinatos sí, pero porque los hombres y mujeres autóctonos se relacionan menos... Y al aumentar en la estadística la proporción de extranjeros, deben dar constantes impulsos al mantra del *heteropatriarcado genérico*... con el que camuflar la realidad.

Como digo, *necesitan aumentar las denuncias*, que estaban bajando por esa razón: los hombres y mujeres autóctonos cada vez se relacionan menos... Ampliando, tal y como han hecho, la LIVG al entorno laboral, en el que todavía los hombres y mujeres autóctonos se relacionan (laboralmente), pueden mantener a duras penas durante un tiempo el ritmo de denuncias.

Pero esto no es cosa de las "feministas" sino RAZÓN DE ESTADO; el proyecto en marcha de exterminio de la población autóctona, vía no relaciones y por tanto no hijos (además de las condiciones laborales), es el proyecto del ESTADO, y del GRAN CAPITAL, de cara a afrontar las nuevas condiciones económicas y geopolíticas que se están dando y se van a dar; y de cara a competir con las potencias emergentes y/o emergidas, en las cuales los gastos laborales y productivos y los gastos del Estado son menores que en la bienestarista Europa.

Sí, el Estado de Bienestar (que es el que nos ha destruido) toca a su fin, y en ese nuevo escenario no hace falta clase media, sino 90% clase baja (inmigración) y 10% clase alta y dirigente.

VOX, por supuesto, es la VÍA MUERTA creada al efecto de canalizar la disidencia.
El PLAN es IRREVERSIBLE, porque son IRREVERSIBLES los efectos de la baja natalidad acumulada durante décadas.

Sólo hay una forma de evitar nuestro triste y patético FIN; echar abajo el dúo ESTADO y CAPITAL.
Es decir, revolución popular, es decir, de abajo hacia arriba...
Ya lo hicieron nuestros antepasados en su momento, en la Alta Edad Media Hispana; podemos volver a hacerlo.

Es nuestra decisión pasar a la historia con más pena que gloria... peor aún, como piltrafas con apariencia humana, o bien pasar a la historia como la generación que puso fin al sistema de dominación formado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

*Volviendo al asunto de la prostitución, si se prohibiera ésta se dispararían las denuncias de violencia de género y la violencia sexual por no haber mujeres profesionales con las que los hombres satisfagan sus necesidades sexuales... unas necesidades que el orden imperante impide. El orden de la división y enfrentamiento entre hombres y mujeres para facilitar la reducción de la población y la sustitución de ésta por inmigración.

Prohibiendo, por ahora, sólo los prostíbulos, ya dificultan la prostitución y, como digo, muchos hombres tendrán más reparos o problemas para hacerlo fuera de recintos que preservan la privacidad. Con lo cual, muchos hombres se desesperarán, y terminarán intentándolo gratis con mujeres no profesionales... que son potenciales denunciadoras a la mínima.

Lo que tienen que hacer hombres, mujeres, prostitutas y clientes de prostitutas, todos ellos, todo el pueblo llano, unido, es echar abajo el ESTADO y el CAPITAL que son los impulsores de todas las ideologías (y leyes) que dividen, enfrentan, envilecen y destruyen al PUEBLO LLANO*... hasta el punto de, finalmente, sustituirlo por inmigración, proceso que se completará en 20-40 años... Sí, todos ellos, de izquierdas y de derechas, todos ellos se van a ir a la tumba divididos y enfrentados y sustituidos por inmigración...


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

La violencia machista se dispara en La Palma tras la erupción del volcán


Donde hay un germen de violencia, estalla, y donde hay violencia y malos tratos, se intensifica”, apunta la directora del Instituto Canario de Igualdad.




www.huffingtonpost.es





1- Teniendo en cuenta las cifras que dan en esa noticia.

2- Teniendo en cuenta que es raro que un denunciado tenga la opción de volver a ser denunciado, ya sea porque es encarcelado directamente o porque se le quitan las ganas de tener ninguna otra disputa con ninguna otra mujer...

3- Tenemos una denuncia por cada 60 hombres en edad de ser denunciados (descontando los menores y los mayores de 65). O lo que es lo mismo, 1 de cada 60 hombres canarios ha sido denunciando por violencia machista entre enero y septiembre.

Hay dos opciones, a cual peor: a) que las cifras sean verdaderas; b) que las cifras sean falsas.

PD: Las cifras son aún peores en el resto del ESTADO.

Desde 2004 se han puesto unas 2.300.000 denuncias... eso da una denuncia por cada 7 hombres en edad de ser denunciados.
Teniendo en cuenta que el feminismo de Estado dice que sólo se denuncian el 20% de los casos, esto nos da que deberían haber sido denunciados uno de cada 1,5 hombres (o uno de cada 2, si descontamos -a voleo, y por ser generosos- los hombres denunciados más de una vez).


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> a ver si hay suerte y la proxima es tu hija, puto boomer askeroso



A ignorados, imbecil


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

Todo es un montaje en el que caéis todos, los feministas y los antifeministas.

Todo es un montaje del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para exterminaros a todos, todas y todes.

Los antifeministas y anti-inmigración que sois de derechas, ultraderecha, fascistas o nazis directamente... deberíais saber que vuestra "lucha" (mejor dicho, no lucha) es 100% pro-agenda... y esa agenda es del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, no de la izquierda o la derecha... ni de ningún partido (o de todos los partidos, tanto da). VOX es un partido como otro cualquiera que está al servicio y forma parte del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. VOX está a favor de la sustitución poblacional por inmigración (con el matiz de querer sudamericanos en vez de musulmanes).

La única solución para detener este proceso exterminador de los pueblos ibéricos (y europeos por extensión) es poner fin al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

La democracia real es asamblearia, y hecha por el PUEBLO, no por profesionales; por tanto tampoco necesita ESTADO.

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

Más claro aún: cuánta más responsabilidad no queramos asumir, mientras seamos irresponsables, mientras seamos infantiles, más necesitaremos, obviamente, a esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... de las que luego quejarnos, llorar y patalear, cual niños... es decir, lo que somos (infantiles) mientras queramos ser dependientes de dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: *echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL*, y formar una sociedad:

1- Autogobernada en *asambleas omnisoberanas*, sin representantes, con portavoces, por tanto más que sujetos a mandato imperativo, porque NO SON REPRESENTANTES, sino sólo portavoces.

2- *Derecho consuetudinario*, que habría que rehacer según pase el tiempo (derecho de costumbre)... Aún así, entendiendo el término DERECHO, como norma, no como derechohabientismo, porque según mi criterio, *LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN*

3- *Bienes Comunales*, del PUEBLO, de cada población, de cada ayuntamiento (ayuntamiento que no sería una sucursal de la Autonomía, ni ésta del ESTADO, porque ambos no existirían o estarían condenados a desaparecer). Bienes comunales que fueron ROBADOS a los pueblos con las desamortizaciones, sobre todo a partir de 1812.

4- *Propiedad privada* SÍ, pero sólo la conseguida sin trabajo asalariado.... por tanto, obligatoriedad de facto, no impuesta, de ir hacia un modelo cooperativo autogestionario.

5-* Pueblo en armas*, es decir, milicias, como las milicias concejiles del pasado (que fueron las que realmente llevaron el peso de las batallas durante siglos contra el invasor musulmán).

El camino es duro y es largo, claro, como todo lo bueno... Los caminos fáciles, reformistas y cómodos siempre llevan, tarde o temprano, a la dictadura, a la tiranía, al genocidio.

Y como todo camino, por largo que sea, se empieza con un paso... ¿Queremos darlo?

Las propuestas PASO A PASO ya les he explicado mil veces en otros hilos, y lo volveré a hacer ahora. Otra cosa es que algunos crean que los pasos que ofrezco sean muy grandes y no sujetos a la realidad... Pero la realidad demanda, precisamente audacia, valentía, arrojo, determinación, etc.

Con la certeza de que el BIENESTARISMO, por fin, gracias a dios (o al universo) ha terminado, ya que es éste el que precisamente está exterminándonos, mis propuestas se refieren a volver a una sociedad de ámbito local, austera, parcialmente autosuficiente, basada en el amor y la convivencia.

Por tanto mi opción: el PUEBLO autoorganizado.

*Repito: es la hora de echar abajo el sistema de dominación, es la hora de echar abajo al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado y pueblo en armas.... y, por supuesto, con SEXO REPRODUCTIVO LIBRE, y no prohibido como, de facto, está ahora.*

El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO (en cualquiera de sus formas)… lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora, funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO... pero sobre todo el segundo, porque con los demás ESTADOS están obligados a entenderse...

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de las asambleas que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, el final del camino ha de ser un PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al *ESTADO *y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO). Los cargos "políticos" serían rotatorios.*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se le pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos, con el resultado de que hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por los suelos (debido a depender para todo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL)... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como personas serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

*Repito, al principio habría te tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA sea SOBERANA... Si pretendemos ESTADO cero, quizá alcancemos un ESTADO al 30%; pero si de entrada queremos no sólo 100% de ESTADO, sino más ESTADO (eso es lo que pide la gente con el coronavirus... Y ESE ES PRECISAMENTE EL OBJETIVO DEL MONTAJE DEL CORONAVIRUS: que la gente sea cada vez más dependiente del PODER y se odie y desconfíe entre sí)... pues tendremos eso... ESTADO al 200% (y CAPITALISMO al 200%, pero capitalismo de multinacionales, con las pymes destruidas).*

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarnos. Por creernos los mejores humanos de la historia... ya vemos lo que está sucediendo; si no tomamos las riendas de nuestro destino... otros los harán por nosotros (ya lo están haciendo)... O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos. Si decidimos no hacerlo, luego no valdrán lloros.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión... Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo no quieren hacer no lo hacen... El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión... todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD...

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo... Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí... yo respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua (la opción realista son las cooperativas, en las que el dueño de la empresa son todos los socios).

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, multinacionales, etc. por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA.

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS... Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende... Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del pueblo, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.

Con el coronavirus han conseguido que TODOS los que el resto del año y de sus vidas están divididos y enfrentados (según las directrices que marcan las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS), se FUSIONEN... en un unidad absoluta, todos (incluso los neoliberales); todos pidiendo más sanidad estatal, más policía, más ejército, más, más y más.

Una vez más estamos ante el triunfo del ESTADO sobre la DEMOCRACIA (siquiera sobre la democracia parlamentaria, que no tiene nada que ver y es antagónica de la única real, la asamblearia).

Leyendo este libro se comprende mucho mejor la sociedad en la que vivimos:
La democracia y el triunfo del Estado*


----------



## Javito Putero (8 Nov 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A mí sinceramente me la trae al pairo.
> 
> Todo esto es fruto de lo que ellas han sembrado. De los hombres no se preocupa nadie y no seré yo quien saque las pancartas por ellas
> 
> ...



la noticia indica la vidorra regalada de las mujeres. una cubana de 33 años (seguramente no sabe ni hacer la O con un canuto) vive en lladro i mali (46008) tira presuntamente al fantas por el balcon y solo se la acusa de omision de socorro.


----------



## jo54 (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Deberíamos volver a las ejecuciones públicas para los putos moros que hacen esto. A periodistas habría que juzgarlos también.


----------



## CASA (8 Nov 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A mí sinceramente me la trae al pairo.
> 
> Todo esto es fruto de lo que ellas han sembrado. De los hombres no se preocupa nadie y no seré yo quien saque las pancartas por ellas
> 
> ...



Por el titular y lo que cuentan en el cuarto párrafo de la noticia ya sabía que la acusada es latina, cubana para más señas. Se vuelven locas con el tema de cuernos, poniéndolos y con que se los pongan. Supongo que los tres implicados en el suceso son cubanos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Y sigues soltando estupideces forovoxianas sin dar tregua.
> Pues venga, p'alante...



Deja de perseguirme por los hilos del foro puto gilipollas, si tanto te jode es por una razón: que realmente es así, *Y LO SABES. Y los medios lo corroboran.*


----------



## The Replicant (8 Nov 2021)

otra muestra más de la mafia mediática en la que vivimos, ni un sólo medio "disidente", 1984 se quedó corto, la realidad supera a la ficción una vez más


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

La madre de la chica ha escrito otra carta donde se muestra muy molesta por comentarios en Internet de que la culpa fue suya por dejarla ir a discotecas. Yo creo que nadie habrá dicho que la culpa sea suya, por Dios. La culpa es de los animales pagapensiones que han destrozado a la pobre. 

Al mismo tiempo, igual sería recomendable empezar a salir hasta tan tarde con más edad, divertirse pero siempre ir con mil ojos y evitar potenciales riesgos (regla nº1 hoy para cualquier chica que salga de fiesta en España: HUIR de marrones chusma y no trabar con ellos ni siquiera amistad), y tener unos padres que te controlen y te impongan horarios. No lo digo por ella, pero igual hoy en día algunos se pasan de modernos y de coleguitas con los hijos, creyendo que si con 16 años no van de discotecas en plan destroyer van a ser marginados o menos guays. Recalco que la culpa es de quien es, pero esta pobre chica habría tenido mil años más para irse de fiestón en Halloween, y si con 16 años hubiera estado esa noche en casa leyendo, chateando, con videojuegos o viendo series o películas, hoy no estaría en el hospital con una colostomía.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...





la manada - Buscar con Google


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Nov 2021)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Prosigue el silencio con este caso, y por supuesto nada de mencionar en ningún medio la lacra nacional de violadores mojamés. En su lugar, venga a poner el último caso de "violencia machista" (se ve que ya agotaron el cartucho del atropello en el colegio) y a recalcar en todos los canales las 37 asesinadas en lo que llevamos de año. Anda que si llegamos a tener las cifras de países como México donde matan a *300 mujeres cada mes*, no me lo quiero ni imaginar. Pero claro, en España las violaciones a manos de morenitos no engordan los chiringuitos.



Donde comprobar este dato?

Para pasarselo por el jeto a alguna que yo me se


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Donde comprobar este dato?
> 
> Para pasarselo por el jeto a alguna que yo me se











Fueron asesinadas 2,240 mujeres en México en los primeros siete meses de 2020, de acuerdo con cifras oficiales


A pesar del confinamiento ante la pandemia por COVID-19, representa un promedio diario de 10.5 casos y un incremento de 3.1 puntos porcentuales comparado al año anterior




www.infobae.com













Los feminicidios en México aumentan un 7,1% en los cinco primeros meses de 2021


Otros delitos como las violaciones crecen un 30% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. López Obrador reconoce un incremento de la violencia contra las mujeres




elpais.com





Media de 10 mujeres asesinadas todos los días. En España 40 en un año, y tienen la cara dura de llamarlo "feminicidio" y de tener montada la que tienen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo que importa es que aquel de la manada le toco las tetas a la puta esa.



Lo interesante de todo esto es lo coordinados que están todos los medios de desinformación , políticos, jueces y " las masas revolucionarias feministas , gayers, etarras e independentistas " . Alguien que está por determinar , decide que algo debe ser utilizado como por ejemplo lo del negro del black lives matter y otros sucesos silenciados . 

No creo que el gobierno tenga tanto poder . El gobierno de España es sumiso a guiones supranacionales . 

El establishment español está dirigido desde fuera . La soberanía se cedió cuando llegó Juan Carlos . Somos una simple colonia de los enemigos de Trump.

Con sólo ver como vapulearon antes y después de las elecciones , ni más ni menos que al legítimo presidente de Estados Unidos , indica que hay alguien que manda mucho más que él . 

Mucho ojo , que pueden ser los chinos los jefes de Biden y los que financian toda la destrucción de occidente. 
Recuerden a Zapatero .









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Deja de perseguirme por los hilos del foro puto gilipollas, si tanto te jode es por una razón: que realmente es así, *Y LO SABES. Y los medios lo corroboran.*



Y una mierda para ti.
Si dices estupideces fachas y las repites como si no hubiera un mañana, yo lo diré y no me callarás. 
Si no quieres leerme, ignórame, que es fácil.


----------



## grom (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...





11kjuan dijo:


> Totalmente compañero forero.
> No olvidemos que los "mussos de escuadra" dijeron que los tenían identificados.
> Han pasado 4 días y no los han detenido o al menos nada han dicho los "mass mierda".
> 
> ...



Aqui probablemente hay un motivo adicional para que los progres quieran taparlo.

Parece evidente que tras violarla, la "mataron". Y no conviene que "nuestros niños" se percaten de que nuestra legislación feminista condena igual o mas una violacion que un asesinato.

No conviene publicitar mucho que, tras la violacion, el asesinato es, penalmente, ABSOLUTAMENTE GRATIS.


----------



## auricooro (8 Nov 2021)

Ya sabéis lo que había que saber. Hace falta más feminismo, ha sido una agresión machista, un acto de terrorismo machista. No hay más que ver. La nacionalidad de los delincuentes no importa. Cualquiera que ponga en duda la versión oficial será detenido por el ministerio de la verdad.


----------



## Redwill (8 Nov 2021)

Todavia no sabemos ni han trincado a los agresores?


----------



## Tamyiusu (8 Nov 2021)

son moros


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

Vengerberg dijo:


> La madre de la chica ha escrito otra carta donde se muestra muy molesta por comentarios en Internet de que la culpa fue suya por dejarla ir a discotecas. Yo creo que nadie habrá dicho que la culpa sea suya, por Dios. La culpa es de los animales pagapensiones que han destrozado a la pobre.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, igual sería recomendable empezar a salir hasta tan tarde con más edad, divertirse pero siempre ir con mil ojos y evitar potenciales riesgos (regla nº1 hoy para cualquier chica que salga de fiesta en España: HUIR de marrones chusma y no trabar con ellos ni siquiera amistad), y tener unos padres que te controlen y te impongan horarios. No lo digo por ella, pero igual hoy en día algunos se pasan de modernos y de coleguitas con los hijos, creyendo que si con 16 años no van de discotecas en plan destroyer van a ser marginados o menos guays. Recalco que la culpa es de quien es, pero esta pobre chica habría tenido mil años más para irse de fiestón en Halloween, y si con 16 años hubiera estado esa noche en casa leyendo, chateando, con videojuegos o viendo series o películas, hoy no estaría en el hospital con una colostomía.



Yo si digo que la culpa es de ella. Todos sabemos la clase de salvajes que nos meten y dejar a una cría de 16 años salir de noche es de ser una irresponsable.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Nothing (8 Nov 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El PLAN es IRREVERSIBLE, porque son IRREVERSIBLES los efectos de la baja natalidad acumulada durante décadas



Hace años, antes de la inmigración actual se decía que la pirámide poblacional invertida de Japón haría irreversible la desaparición del pueblo japonés. Hace años de eso, yo diría que eso ya lo decían en los años 80

Han pasado lo menos 40 años. No tiene pinta de que vayan a desaparecer los japoneses de la faz de la tierra

Dijeron lo mismo de Alemania, y hace poco, de España

No me creo nada. Solo es un cuento para que traguemos con la inmigración masiva. En Japón, que yo sepa, no hay inmigración masiva, o quizá si, de chinos, filipinos, coreanos ... pero seguro que lo tienen controlado. Siguen siendo una potencia tecnológica de primer orden y no, no van a desaparecer, y han seguido teniendo baja natalidad. Me lo expliquen

En la 2GM se diezmó la juventud en paises como Alemania o Rusia y se recuperaron, cada uno de una forma distinta. A Rusia por lo menos no le hizo falta inmigración. Ni desaparecieron ni van a desaparecer, y los españoles tampoco, con o sin inmigración.

En el fondo la cosa va de PASTA. Sin inmigración y con menos mano de obra tendrían que aumentar los salarios. Además la tendencia que empezó a mitad de los 80 acceso masivo a educación superior acojonó al poder, porque a un paleto le puedes pagar con cacahuetes, pero con una población formada no resulta tan sencillo, y además te la pueden liar en cualquier momento, por eso en los 90 se dedicaron a convertir en mierda la enseñanza pública, y como no era bastante, empezaron a abrir la puerta a la inmigración, para generar un dumping laboral, que tampoco les pareció suficiente. Entonces dejaron que se inflara la burbuja inmobiliaria, para precarizar aún más a la población y de paso forrar a la banca, de una forma que resultó ser suicida

Todo improvisado sobre la marcha, para forrarse los mismos y los hijos de los mismos, y los hijos de los hijos de los mismos

No hace falta recurrir al NWO, Soros y demás cuentos chinos para explicar lo que ha pasado aquí, lo que pasa es que a fuerza de repetirlo, al final se va a materializar de verdad a posteriori, pero por haber, NO HAY NINGUN PLAN, esto va a la deriva y tiende a tomar SIEMPRE el peor camino posible, porque el peor camino posible es el que más beneficia a corto plazo a los de la parte ancha del embudo. Se aprovechan de lo que hay. 

Nadie hace planes más allá de los electorales. Ese es el verdadero mal de occidente, que todo el mundo va buscando su bienestar personal, y eso está bien, excepto si tienes el poder y haces que el destino de un pueblo dependa de lo bien que te vaya personalmente. 

El poder está corrompido por concepto


----------



## guillotinator (8 Nov 2021)

A las 6 de la tarde ya es de noche, es cierto que hay mucha gente por la calle, pero esto ya parece esas pelis de terror o la purga, que en cuanto cae la noche tenemos que encerrarnos en casa. Tengo una hija de esa edad y vivo en un miedo constante, la llevo a todas partes, la recojo, le hago que lleve siempre la ubicación en tiempo real, pero es que esta chusma es ya muy numerosa, están totalmente desatados, se saben impunes, no hacen más porque a lo mejor algunos tienen miedo de perder los privilegios que tienen en esos centros, pero conforme vayan soltándolos a todos y dejen de cubrirles todos los caprichos y mantenimiento no sé qué va a pasar. En la población donde vivo en el último año ha sido como una invasión, como si los hubieran trasladado con autobuses, se abrió un centro pero son en la calle muchos más que lo que dicen que hay en el centro. Además no creo que muchos de los que veo sean menores de 18.


----------



## loveisintheair (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo si digo que la culpa es de ella. Todos sabemos la clase de salvajes que nos meten y dejar a una cría de 16 años salir de noche es de ser una irresponsable.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



La culpa es de los agresores, pero ella también es responsable de lo sucedido. Una chavalina de 16 años no puede estar a las 6 de la mañana en un polígono industrial después de 10 horas de marcha. En la carta dice que la dejó salir porque se lo merece, pero no parece comprender que hay cosas que, por muy bien que se porten los hijos, no se pueden permitir a ciertas edades. ¿A que no le habría dejado conducir por una autopista por mucho que se lo mereciese? Pues esto igual.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> La culpa es de los agresores, pero ella también es responsable de lo sucedido. Una chavalina de 16 años no puede estar a las 6 de la mañana en un polígono industrial después de 10 horas de marcha. En la carta dice que la dejó salir porque se lo merece, pero no parece comprender que hay cosas que, por muy bien que se porten los hijos, no se pueden permitir a ciertas edades. ¿A que no le habría dejado conducir por una autopista por mucho que se lo mereciese? Pues esto igual.



Unos padres tienen la obligación de velar por la seguridad de sus hijos, no puedes dejarlos salir de noche sabiendo lo que hay suelto, me importa un carajo las ideas políticas de la madre que seguro es una progre de Mierda , seguro que no dejaría salir a su hija en medio de la selva ¿ por que la deja salir de noche ? Yo culpo más a la madre que a los agresores, a ellos los traen para que siembren el pánico pero la madre es la responsable de la seguridad de su hija.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## El Señor Don Gato (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Disculpa, pero tu tesis no se sostiene con argumentos racionales, sino con la conspiracion anti-hombres que te has montado en tu cabeza.



Lo que no se sostiene es el post al que respondo y que no citas.

Eso sí es una conspiración montada en la cabeza de alguien.

Occidente no funcionaria con 5 hijos por familia. Eso no es opinable.

Que las leyes viogen hayan contribuido a que eso desaparezca o no, pues es opinion, es opinable, cada uno que piense lo que quiera. Según tú no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Unos padres tienen la obligación de velar por la seguridad de sus hijos, no puedes dejarlos salir de noche sabiendo lo que hay suelto, me importa un carajo las ideas políticas de la madre que seguro es una progre de Mierda , seguro que no dejaría salir a su hija en medio de la selva ¿ por que la deja salir de noche ? Yo culpo más a la madre que a los agresores, a ellos los traen para que siembren el pánico pero la madre es la responsable de la seguridad de su hija.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los progres nunca tienen la culpa de nada. Es de primero de progre


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Con el debido respeto, lo que prefieres es una memez.



La memez es tu post sin argumentar nada.

Tú prefieres democracia con subempleo, inmis, y desempleo. Porque serás algun tipo de beneficiado por la democracia, o miembro de redes clientelares o perro del estado.

Yo prefiero dictadura con empleo y riqueza.


----------



## Jjnn (8 Nov 2021)

Siguen sin dar información en las noticias. Lo primero saber si la chica se recupera favorablemente y luego supongo que le tomarán declaracion y sabremos el perfil de los atacantes...o cm sospechamos no les interesa


----------



## Salchichonio (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La memez es tu post sin argumentar nada.
> 
> Tú prefieres democracia con subempleo, inmis, y desempleo. Porque serás algun tipo de beneficiado por la democracia, o miembro de redes clientelares o perro del estado.
> 
> Yo prefiero dictadura con empleo y riqueza.



917 es famoso en ForoCoches, se lucra del chiringuito de la moronegrada.


----------



## capitan anchoa (8 Nov 2021)

Me resulta sorprendente como en ciertas zonas de España, la inseguridad cada vez es mayor, coincidiendo justamente con la presencia y "llegada" de ciertas "personas" que están tomando el control de estos lugares, convirtiéndolos en guetos. Con su música, su cultura, sus establecimientos, todo... sólo busquen en youtube "spanish drill" y vean la realidad de lo que está pasando. La integración brilla por su ausencia. Una España que va degradándose paso a paso y de forma imparable mientras los chiringuitos que vivien de estos "niños" continúan lucrándose y ellos llevándose una vida de lujo.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Nov 2021)

Tanto si matas como si violas la pena es parecida, así que para estos hijos de puta es preferible matarla.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Nov 2021)

Es la nueva normalidad. México tampoco se convulsiona cuando aparecen 20 tios colgados de un puente. La vida sigue, y si algún dia le toca a tu hija, pues mala suerte. Algo habrá hecho.


----------



## Iron IQ (8 Nov 2021)

Según un conocido, que es mossos de la zona de Anoia-Baix Llobregat Norte, tienen muy poca información y pistas.
Luego que si lo dicen, fomentan la nervosidad de la opinión publica que de todo forma tranquila no es.
Tienen algunos sospechosos bajo estricta observación pero pruebas directas, de momento...
Trabajan sobre la pista de los ADN, a ver si alguno lo tiene ya analizado pero los jóvenes sin enfermedades no están aun fichados con sus ADN,
Lo dicho, no quieren comentar nada por no dar palos a ciegas.


----------



## Erich Weiss (8 Nov 2021)

Jjnn dijo:


> Siguen sin dar información en las noticias. Lo primero saber si la chica se recupera favorablemente y luego supongo que le tomarán declaracion y sabremos el perfil de los atacantes...o cm sospechamos no les interesa



En T5 (programa de Ana Rosa) han hablado bastante acerca del caso y han comentado que ya había sospechosos tras revisar las cámaras de la discoteca.


----------



## Erich Weiss (8 Nov 2021)

Por otro lado, siempre me he preguntado qué tipo de sedante emocional tienen los padres de estas víctimas. Le hacen eso a mi hija y lo único que tengo claro es que los mato. Hoy o dentro de diez años, pero en cuanto pueda los mato. 

Luego alego locura transitoria y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> No está prohibido, lo que pasa es que a partir del segundo hijo te tienes que pagar la educación que deja de ser pública y gratuita.





Pues lo mismo ocurría con la política de hijo único, que tenías pagar si tenías más de uno. Eso es la prohibición, y se cumple en la inmensa mayoría de casos.

O qué te pensabas, que a partir de un hijo los lanzaban al barranco de los espartanos?

Antes 1 hijo max, ahora 2, aún así la natalidad media es inferior a 2.









Demographics of China - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





1,3 hijos por mujer de media.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Nov 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Según un conocido, que es mossos de la zona de Anoia-Baix Llobregat Norte, tienen muy poca información y pistas.
> Luego que si lo dicen, fomentan la nervosidad de la opinión publica que de todo forma tranquila no es.
> Tienen algunos sospechosos bajo estricta observación pero pruebas directas, de momento...
> Trabajan sobre la pista de los ADN, a ver si alguno lo tiene ya analizado pero los jóvenes sin enfermedades no están aun fichados con sus ADN,
> Lo dicho, no quieren comentar nada por no dar palos a ciegas.



Hoy en día hay cámaras por todas partes, polígonos industriales y discotecas incluidos, como tambien por gps saben que personas estuvieron cerca de la joven en esos momentos, ademas de las conversaciones previas que mantuvo por móvil, tanto de voz , como de datos.

Los autores deberían de estar perfectamente identificados, apuesto que lo que ocurre es que es un colectivo especialmente protegido.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Nov 2021)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Por otro lado, siempre me he preguntado qué tipo de sedante emocional tienen los padres de estas víctimas. Le hacen eso a mi hija y lo único que tengo claro es que los mato. Hoy o dentro de diez años, pero en cuanto pueda los mato.
> 
> Luego alego locura transitoria y aquí paz y después gloria.



Pues teniendo en cuenta que ninguno suele "salirse del tiesto" pidiendo cosas como la pena de muerte, cuando es la reacción más humana y esperable en estos casos, mucho me temo que hay gato encerrado. Igual hacen como con esa que violaron de Gran Hermano, los cogen las autoridades de bata blanca (dioses para la gente de cierta edad sobre todo), los encierran durante unos días y les lavan el cerebro.


----------



## Risitas (8 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Una de las noticias más atroces y lamentables que han ocurrido en la historia de España y nuestros queridos medios de 'información' pasando completamente del tema, mientras que con otros temas menores han puesto las calles patas arriba.
> 
> Es más que sospechoso y, evidentemente, algo hay detrás.
> 
> ...



No es que lo oculten.

Es que hay leyes que prohiben noticias relacionadas con extranjeros, no valle a ser que luego si sacan todas las noticias los españoles se cansen y los linchen.

Por un lado me parece normal ya que no todos los inmigrantes son violentos, por otro lado solo sirve para encubrir un problema. Que muchos inmigrantes que llegan a españa son violentos.


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo si digo que la culpa es de ella. Todos sabemos la clase de salvajes que nos meten y dejar a una cría de 16 años salir de noche es de ser una irresponsable.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Yo tanto como echarle la culpa no, pero sí mantengo que muchísimos padres debieran reflexionar sobre ciertas cosas, y buscar un equilibrio entre ser demasiado controladores y demasiado permisivos.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Nov 2021)

Risitas dijo:


> No es que lo oculten.
> 
> Es que hay leyes que prohiben noticias relacionadas con extranjeros, no valle a ser que luego si sacan todas las noticias los españoles se cansen y los linchen.
> 
> Por un lado me parece normal ya que no todos los inmigrantes son violentos, por otro lado solo sirve para encubrir un problema. Que muchos inmigrantes que llegan a españa son violentos.



Leyes como tal no hay. Lo que hay es un código deontológico que especifica que no se debe informar de la nacionalidad en esta clase de delitos. También hay una especie de pacto tácito entre medios de comunicación.


----------



## wwknude (8 Nov 2021)

s4d dijo:


> Politicos, jueces y periodistas.
> No se en q orden, pero todos deberian pasar x la guillotina.



Ese orden no está mal.


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La memez es tu post sin argumentar nada.
> 
> Tú prefieres democracia con subempleo, inmis, y desempleo. Porque serás algun tipo de beneficiado por la democracia, o miembro de redes clientelares o perro del estado.
> 
> Yo prefiero dictadura con empleo y riqueza.



De nada te vale empleo y riqueza si no eres libre. Y si prefieres la Dictadura, yo no consiento que me la impongas a mí.


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> 917 es famoso en ForoCoches, se lucra del chiringuito de la moronegrada.



Yo no me lucro más que con mi trabajo honrado. Trabajo para el Estado, no para ningún chiringuito.


----------



## RC1492 (8 Nov 2021)

¿Y el caso de pederastia en Mallorca donde estaban metidos miembros gordos de la psoe y podemos con las niñas tuteladas por el gobierno mallorquín?

¿Alguien sabe algo?

Este país está podrido y lleno de borregos, es asqueroso ver en lo que se ha convertido y como pastorean a todos.

No somos suficientes para limpiar esto y salvarlo de la quema.


----------



## Iron John (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Expat (8 Nov 2021)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Yo tanto como echarle la culpa no, pero sí mantengo que muchísimos padres debieran reflexionar sobre ciertas cosas, y buscar un equilibrio entre ser demasiado controladores y demasiado permisivos.



Ese fin de semana lo pasaba con la madre panchita que permitio que su hija menor de edad tuviera que regresar a casa de madrugada en tren haciendo un trayecto largo (Igualada-Vilanova i la Geltru). Algo me dice que si la custodia la tiene el padre es por algo.


----------



## Makla (8 Nov 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> En la sexta ha salido el gordo haciendo un programa de esto. Eso sí, nada de comentar que eran magrebíes. Es más, de lo que hablaban era de poner restricciones para evitar esto. Es decir, que estarán pidiendo al gobierno toques de queda a hombres y cosas así, por un problema derivado de la inmigración ilegal.



Si, si, me parece increíble... piden más vigilancia en las zonas de discotecas. ¡¡ pero que mierda es esa !! Lo que hay que hacer es cerrar fronteras, expulsar todo el que entre de manera ilegal, y al que viole que lo castren. Y a los hijos de la gran puta que han torturado esa niña, directamente ejecución. A ver si alguno se anima repetir.



HM11 dijo:


> Lo de llenar Europa de inmigrantes lo han dicho varios gordos, una (no la recuerdo) pero con mucho poder dijo de reemplazar a los europeos, que el clima en África será insoportable cómo escusa, este mes.



Coño, pues que se extingan ellos. No se caerá un meteorito en medio de Marruecos...


----------



## thanos2 (8 Nov 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Hoy en día hay cámaras por todas partes, polígonos industriales y discotecas incluidos, como tambien por gps saben que personas estuvieron cerca de la joven en esos momentos, ademas de las conversaciones previas que mantuvo por móvil, tanto de voz , como de datos.
> 
> Los autores deberían de estar perfectamente identificados, apuesto que lo que ocurre es que es un colectivo especialmente protegido.



Por el gps podrían resolverse el 90 % de casos donde no se sabe quién fue.

Se triangulan posiciones de antenas y móviles y se detecta qué números estuvieron en ese momento a esa zona conectados a esa antena.
Al menos como indicio, luego ya visitas al sospechoso y le haces cantar la traviata aunque tengas que meterle el brazo hasta el estómago para que vomité todo.

Pero cuando no les interesa, no les interesa. Lo de la sede de podemos de Murcia se sabe quién fue, pero se tapó. Lo de las balas, más de lo mismo.

Pero si hay que decir que no se puede saber, se dice y aquí a creer el comunicado policial y vale ya


----------



## Salchichonio (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Yo no me lucro más que con mi trabajo honrado. Trabajo para el Estado, no para ningún chiringuito.



Claro, como las del ministerio de igualdad, y demàs profesionales del estado 

Nadabmas que disir


----------



## abbadon15 (8 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Unos padres tienen la obligación de velar por la seguridad de sus hijos, no puedes dejarlos salir de noche sabiendo lo que hay suelto, me importa un carajo las ideas políticas de la madre que seguro es una progre de Mierda , seguro que no dejaría salir a su hija en medio de la selva ¿ por que la deja salir de noche ? Yo culpo más a la madre que a los agresores, a ellos los traen para que siembren el pánico pero la madre es la responsable de la seguridad de su hija.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los padres deben velar por la seguridad de sus crias y eso se logra expulsando animales salvajes de su territorio y enseñándoles que animales son peligrosos y de los que ha de huir mientras no sea lo suficientemente fuerte para acabar con ellos.

Así es la naturaleza y los que la niegan sucumben a ella.

Si al final Breivik tenia razón.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

Abrazafarolas dijo:


> Los progres nunca tienen la culpa de nada. Es de primero de progre



Pues es de primero de padres ser responsables de los hijos


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues lo mismo ocurría con la política de hijo único, que tenías pagar si tenías más de uno. Eso es la prohibición, y se cumple en la inmensa mayoría de casos.
> 
> O qué te pensabas, que a partir de un hijo los lanzaban al barranco de los espartanos?
> 
> ...



Lógicamente lo del control de la natalidad de los chinos es un engañabobos , un engañaoccidentales .

Si en pocos años han pasado de 600 millones a 1.500 millones , lógicamente ha sucedido justo lo contrario a lo que está pasando en Europa .

El aumento de población en los países occidentales se debe a la inmigración masiva puesto que han esterilizado a las mujeres a través de ingeniería social , es decir feminismo . 

Hay menos españoles que en 1975 cuando murió Franco. Es fácil de calcular. Sólo hay que multiplicar el número de muertos anuales por 46 años = unos 17 millones de muertos . Teniendo en cuenta que desde la fecha las mujeres españolas no han tenido un mínimo de dos hijos para reemplazar al padre y a la madre, lo que ven tus ojos por la calle no es un espejismo : 
*Todo el exceso de población , son extranjeros*


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente lo del control de la natalidad de los chinos es un engañabobos , un engañaoccidentales .
> 
> Si en pocos años han pasado de 600 millones a 1.500 millones , lógicamente ha sucedido justo lo contrario a lo que está pasando en Europa .
> 
> ...



1,3 es la natalidad de China hamijo.

Otra cosa es que no te creas la cifra d 1400 millones de chinos y pienses que hay 25 mil millones en realidad.

Que todo es posible, pero si te crees que hay 1400 millones de chinos, la natalidad calculada es 1,3 niños por pareja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> 1,3 es la natalidad de China hamijo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no te creas la cifra d 1400 millones de chinos y pienses que hay 25 mil millones en realidad.
> 
> Que todo es posible, pero si te crees que hay 1400 millones de chinos, la natalidad calculada es 1,3 niños por pareja.



pero lo que hay que calcular son las cifras absolutas, no las relativas . 

Al hablar de entelequias proporcionales no se es consciente de la realidad . 

Te pongo un ejemplo : Hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres en el mundo con ablación, que son más que todas las occidentales incluidas las feministas y lesbianas . 

¿ cuáles de los dos grupos tienen razón ? ¿ la mayoría ?


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Yo tanto como echarle la culpa no, pero sí mantengo que muchísimos padres debieran reflexionar sobre ciertas cosas, y buscar un equilibrio entre ser demasiado controladores y demasiado permisivos.



Los padres saben lo que hay en este país así que si son responsables de equilibrio nada. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Nov 2021)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Tan grave como todos los ocultamientos que se han venido haciendo hasta ahora. No es en función del crimen, si no en función del origen étnico del delincuente, que se da más o menos voz a un suceso. Ya ni sorprende.
> 
> 
> 23-XII-2018
> ...



Pues yo lo veo lógico. La menor tiene un padre y una madre para velar por su integridad física, si éstos no hacen nada o hacen el canelo, no voy a ser yo más Papista que el Papa.

Si el padre o la madre marcan el camino de la denuncia social con sus actos, seguro que reciben apoyo pero si precisamente la hija ha corrido el peligro porque son unos padres progre-feministas, ya le pueden ir dando por donde amargan los pepinos a toda la familia.

El perro no tiene a nadie que lo defienda, así que como sociedad con conciencia moral estamos obligados a demandar respeto por la vida de las criaturas del Señor.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Hace años, antes de la inmigración actual se decía que la pirámide poblacional invertida de Japón haría irreversible la desaparición del pueblo japonés. Hace años de eso, yo diría que eso ya lo decían en los años 80
> 
> Han pasado lo menos 40 años. No tiene pinta de que vayan a desaparecer los japoneses de la faz de la tierra
> 
> ...



Tú mismo te respondes, y no me refutas, porque Japón no tiene inmigración masiva, pero Europa sí. La irreversibilidad viene dada por la intención de mantener el mayor número posible de de población, lo cual hace necesaria la inmigración masiva.

Japón tiene la misma población de 1995 aproximadamente (población muy envejecida, o bien SÍ están admitiendo inmigración pero no lo reconocen); en ese mismo espacio de tiempo España ha ganado 8 millones de habitantes, un 20%... y aún sí la población está muy envejecida, entre otras razones porque la media de edad de los inmigrantes es muy alta para lo que sería necesario (por eso meten ilegales y menas, para rebajar algo la media de edad). Y la natalidad de los inmigrantes es más alta que los autóctonos, pero nada extraordinaria (y lejos de poder compensar el envejecimiento de la población).

Sí, el proceso es IRREVESIBLE, sobre todo mientras exista el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL que todos veis como necesario, y que es el que nos está exterminando.


Mientras defendáis y sostengáis al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, el proceso seguirá su curso.

No hay ninguna solución al exterminio étnico cultural de los pueblos ibéricos (y por extensión europeos) dentro del sistema.

De la crisis demográfica somos responsables todos: el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL por deshumanizar al PUEBLO para convertirlo en productor-consumidor y nada más (mera mercancía, simples números en una hoja de cálculo) y el PUEBLO por tragarse hasta el tuétano la farsa creada por dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, la farsa del progreso (ya sea social o material) y del bienestar.

*El punto de no retorno demográfico ya se ha superado *y sólo hay dos opciones DENTRO DEL SISTEMA, es decir, con dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Lo que se conoce como España irá por aquí:

1- Sin más inmigración (no va a suceder, al menos durante los próximos 5 años todavía): población decrece y envejece, hasta llegar a unos 20 millones, 75% ancianos, en 2040.

2- Con más inmigración (al menos durante 5 años más): población decrece y envejece (pero menos que sin inmigración), hasta llegar a unos 30 millones, 50% ancianos en 2040.

Hay otras opciones sin dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, con el PUEBLO haciendo una revolución popular AXIOLÓGICA (esto es, cambio de paradigma, revolución de los VALORES), de abajo hacia arriba, creando estructuras y redes al margen de dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, con el fin (pasados los años, las décadas) de echarlo abajo, o al menos reducirlo a su mínima expresión.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos, es nuestra decisión. ¿Que es difícil? Claro. ¿Que es un camino largo? Claro. Los caminos fáciles (derechohabientismo, bienestarismo y delegación de la totalidad de nuestra existencia en castas de expertos) ya vemos donde nos han llevado...

Por lo demás...

VOX no puede (ni quiere, dado que no es su objetivo, como partido político que es) hacer nada, ni VOX ni nadie. La inercia de 200 años (constitución de 1812) de destrucción progresiva del PUEBLO, de su cultura, de su libertad, y luego de su demografía, no son casuales, sino el plan de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

La demografía está como está y VOX es estatocapitalista, como todos los partidos, y como por desgracia casi todo el PUEBLO. Por tanto VOX haría lo que tiene que hacer para sostener al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que es su prioridad, y que es la misma prioridad de todos los partidos, de todos los ESTADOS, de todo el CAPITALISMO...

VOX quiere un ESTADO fuerte y un CAPITALISMO fuerte, lo mismo que PSOE-PODEMOS. Los que siguen viendo diferencias entre partidos (o entre ESTADO y GRAN CAPITAL), estando como estamos (al borde del despeñadero de la infrahumanidad y al borde del exterminio), simplemente no quieren ver la realidad, les da pánico; y más pánico aún les da la RESPONSABILIDAD, es decir el asumir la responsabilidad de hacer algo, junto a sus iguales, sin depender de las minorías poderhabientes y castas de expertos a su servicio... que son precisamente los que nos han llevado a la situación actual de infrahumanidad, liberticidio y exterminio.

Para mantener el ESTADO y la ECONOMÍA fuertes (es decir, para mantener el STATUS de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL), se necesita población, cuanta más mejor... Por eso el ESTADO, sea cual sea el partido en el gobierno, hará lo que tiene que hacer para garantizar eso dentro de las condiciones objetivas actuales.... El PODER CONSTITUIDO sabe que la población va a disminuir, de hecho la están disminuyendo pero en forma de demolición controlada (excusas de pandemismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.); pero dentro de ese (obligado) escenario de reducción de la población, cuanta más puedan tener (en edad de producir-atoesclavizarse), mejor para ellos. Ese es el papel de la inmigración, la cual traen ya crecida, lista para ser esclavizada en cuanto se termine el bienestarismo con el que por ahora (POR AHORA) siguen fidelizando al inmigrante. Cuando la crisis sistémica llegue a un punto, cerrarán fronteras, pero no para que nadie entre, sino para que nadie salga y ya todo el mundo, inmigrante o autóctono, se tenga que quedar, allá donde esté, para trabajar como esclavo.

La sustitución poblacional dentro de este sistema, es decir, con dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL dirigiendo la totalidad de la existencia del PUEBLO, está más que garantizada. Somos historia, y con un final patético-dramático (y no somos sólo víctimas, sino corresponsables, dada nuestra degradación y dado nuestro bienestarismo-delegacionismo en castas de expertos que dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia).

Ahora podemos seguir peleándonos en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos creados ex profeso por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (divide et impera) o bien nos juntamos todos, todo el PUEBLO LLANO, y decimos BASTA, pero BASTA de verdad, no 15-M ni chorradas reformistas (por tanto fortalecedoras del sistema, porque reformar es reforzar).

El que quiera seguir como hasta ahora, adelante, pero luego no valdrán lloros ni pataleos.
El que quiera adherirse a la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR AXIOLÓGICA, bienvenido.


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Risitas dijo:


> No es que lo oculten.
> 
> Es que hay leyes que prohiben noticias relacionadas con extranjeros, no valle a ser que luego si sacan todas las noticias los españoles se cansen y los linchen.
> 
> Por un lado me parece normal ya que no todos los inmigrantes son violentos, por otro lado solo sirve para encubrir un problema. Que muchos inmigrantes que llegan a españa son violentos.



¿Qué leyes son esas?. Cita alguna, anda.


----------



## Nothing (8 Nov 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ....
> El que quiera seguir como hasta ahora, adelante, pero luego no valdrán lloros ni pataleos.
> El que quiera adherirse a la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR AXIOLÓGICA, bienvenido.



No tenía intención de refutar nada, simplemente complementar un poco, puedo suscribir casi todo lo que dices, menos eso de que hay un plan, y lo de los puntos de no retorno, que sería discutible. No se de ningún grupo étnico desaparecido en los últimos siglos, salvo quizá los nativos norteamericanos, y ni habiendo una ferrea voluntad de extinción ( que ahí si que la hay ) lo han conseguido. ¿ Y el pueblo judío ? Ni los nazis pudieron eliminarlo, y eso que se pusieron cabezones en el empeño, sin disimulos. Ahí tienes Israel. En esos dos ejemplos si que había plan

Además, quien se parece más a un español puro actual ¿ un español de 1700 o un americano blanco de ascendencia española ?. Ahí hay una reserva importante ¿ Como se va a eliminar la etnia y cultura españolas en unos pocos cientos de años ? Que seamos menos, eso no lo discuto, pero que vamos a seguir aquí encima de la piel de toro, eso está garantizado, y cuantos menos seamos, mas reivindicativos nos volveremos

Respecto a la revolución, está eso muy bien, pero ¿ cuanto pagan por unirse ? ... pues eso


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> No tenía intención de refutar nada, simplemente complementar un poco, puedo suscribir casi todo lo que dices, menos eso de que hay un plan, y lo de los puntos de no retorno, que sería discutible. No se de ningún grupo étnico desaparecido en los últimos siglos, salvo quizá los nativos norteamericanos, y ni habiendo una ferrea voluntad de extinción ( que ahí si que la hay ) lo han conseguido. ¿ Y el pueblo judío ? Ni los nazis pudieron eliminarlo, y eso que se pusieron cabezones en el empeño, sin disimulos. Ahí tienes Israel. En esos dos ejemplos si que había plan
> 
> Además, quien se parece más a un español puro actual ¿ un español de 1700 o un americano blanco de ascendencia española ?. Ahí hay una reserva importante ¿ Como se va a eliminar la etnia y cultura españolas en unos pocos cientos de años ? Que seamos menos, eso no lo discuto, pero que vamos a seguir aquí encima de la piel de toro, eso está garantizado, y cuantos menos seamos, mas reivindicativos nos volveremos
> 
> Respecto a la revolución, está eso muy bien, pero ¿ cuanto pagan por unirse ? ... pues eso



Yo no hablo de razas, sino de CULTURA. Lo que están destruyendo son las culturas europeas, y lo hacen porque los pueblos europeos son los más combativos por su LIBERTAD.

Los que dicen defender Europa (nazis, fascistas, etc.) defienden precisamente lo peor de Europa: los TOTALITARISMOS.

Los que crean que las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tienen el más remoto interés en proteger a los pueblos europeos, tienen un serio problema de compresión de la realidad.

Las únicas élites que miran algo (muy a su pesar) por su pueblo, son las de EEUU... y sólo porque, POR AHORA, no han podido eliminar la segunda enmienda... Ahora compara eso con el PUEBLO europeo desarmado (salvo el parque temático y caja de caudales de las élites, llamada Suiza) frente a los ejércitos y policías estatales.

La única libertad real es la que se puede defender de forma individual, o colectiva, junto a tus iguales.

Creer que tu libertad la defiende alguien que ostenta el monopolio de la violencia (el ESTADO), es ser más que infantil...


----------



## Nothing (8 Nov 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Yo no hablo de razas. sino de CULTURA. Lo que están destruyendo son las culturas europeas, y lo hacen porque los pueblos europeos son los más combativos por su LIBERTAD.
> 
> Los que dicen defender Europa (nazis, fascistas, etc.) defienden precisamente lo peor de Europa: los TOTALITARISMOS.



Yo no he escrito la palabra raza, he dicho etnia, que tiene más que ver con cultura

Lo que está pasando en Europa tiene más que ver con la antropología y hunde sus raíces en la misma biología. El experimento "universo 25" puede dar alguna idea al respecto. Se parece más una masa de ratones a una masa de humanos que un humano a un ratón. No hizo falta más intervención externa en el experimento de los ratones que la de suministrar todo el bienestar posible a la población de ratones, para que no tuviesen otra cosa que hacer más que disfrutar y reproducirse hasta llegar a autodestruirse

Pero los humanos no somos ratones, y hemos hecho el experimento con ratones, no los ratones con humanos. Alguien, o mucha gente, forzosamente se va a dar cuenta de que no hay ningún plan, y que simplemente vamos en esa dirección, porque la perversión general e individual es la dinámica que emerge de un grupo que vive sin demasiadas preocupaciones. Ahí tienes tu revolución, pero va a tardar


----------



## Visilleras (8 Nov 2021)

¿Todavía no han detenido a los criminales?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (8 Nov 2021)

*La madre de la menor violada en Igualada reprocha a Irene Montero su falta de empatía*

*La ministra escribió un tuit sobre lo sucedido que a ella le ha sonado a «palmadita en la espalda»*









La madre de la menor violada en Igualada reprocha a Irene Montero su falta de empatía


La ministra escribió un tuit sobre lo sucedido que a ella le ha sonado a «palmadita en la espalda»




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La madre de la menor violada en Igualada reprocha a Irene Montero su falta de empatía*
> 
> *La ministra escribió un tuit sobre lo sucedido que a ella le ha sonado a «palmadita en la espalda»*
> 
> ...



Y que esperaba??? Se la follaron unos moromierdas así que NO LES INTERESA, a ver si la Puta de la madre abre los ojos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Nov 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Yo no he escrito la palabra raza, he dicho etnia, que tiene más que ver con cultura
> 
> Lo que está pasando en Europa tiene más que ver con la antropología y hunde sus raíces en la misma biología. El experimento "universo 25" puede dar alguna idea al respecto. Se parece más una masa de ratones a una masa de humanos que un humano a un ratón. No hizo falta más intervención externa en el experimento de los ratones que la de suministrar todo el bienestar posible a la población de ratones, para que no tuviesen otra cosa que hacer más que disfrutar y reproducirse hasta llegar a autodestruirse
> 
> Pero los humanos no somos ratones, y hemos hecho el experimento con ratones, no los ratones con humanos. Alguien, o mucha gente, forzosamente se va a dar cuenta de que no hay ningún plan, y que simplemente vamos en esa dirección, porque la perversión general e individual es la dinámica que emerge de un grupo que vive sin demasiadas preocupaciones. Ahí tienes tu revolución, pero va a tardar



En efecto, no es un PLAN como tal, y menos llevado a cabo por poderes ocultos...

Pero sí es el resultado de los intereses de las minorías que detentan el PODER, y el hedonismo, epicureísmo y eudemonismo del PUEBLO (el PUEBLO siempre es corresponsable de todo lo que sucede, nunca sólo víctima). Y el principal interés del PODER es ampliarlo y perpetuarlo. Con la destrucción y/o sustitución del PUEBLO se garantizan otro nuevo periodo de poder omnímodo.

Por eso mi propuesta es la de poner fin al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, para llegar a donde sea, pero en libertad.

Sí, tienes parte de razón en que el proceso es largo, pero más largo e infructífero será (o directamente no será) si no hacemos nada por ir preparándonos ya.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Primero sale la notícia de que la niña contactó con ellos por redes sociales, que eran dos y eran de fuera de Igualada, que estuvieron toda la noche en la discoteca de fiesta con ella y sus amigas, que algunos testigos dijeron que esos chicos hablaban árabe, que salieron junto con ella de la discoteca, supuestamente para ir a coger el tren, pero resulta que en la calle que la encontraron del polígono no iba en dirección a la estación de tren.
> 
> Entonces, de golpe, el CAC (Consejo del Audiovisual de Cataluña), dice que hay que "respetar la presunción de inocencia", y sobretodo, que los periolistos respeten "la intimidad" de los implicados, obviamente, no publicando fotos, ni nombres ni ningún otro dato que pudiera identificarles.... mientras la policía, por otro lado, que los tenía identificados, pedía ayuda a la ciudadanía para encontrarlos, pero sin aportar ningún dato, mas allá de la discoteca, la fecha, y el lugar en el que fue encontrada la chiquilla..... cuando, recordemos, anteriormente ya habían dicho que sabian perfectamente quien eran.
> 
> ...



Los HDLGP de la BRUTAL violación DE IGUALADA están TOTALMENTE IDENTIFICADOS. SILENCIO. | Burbuja.info

Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos en "breve" | Burbuja.info

Tal y como esperaba, todavía no los han cogido, o si los han cogido no nos dirán quien son, y están culpando de la vioación e intento de asesinato de esa niña, al Hombre, Blanco y Heterosexual.... y de aquí poco dirán que de Vox.

OJITO sobre Igualada | Burbuja.info

Los Perriolistas son Terroristas.

terrorismo
1. m. Dominación por el terror.


2. m. Sucesión de actos de violencia ejecutados para infundir terror.


3. m. Actuación criminal de bandas organizadas, que, reiteradamente y por lo común de modo indiscriminado, pretende crear alarma social con fines políticos.

terrorismo | Definición | Diccionario de la lengua española | RAE - ASALE


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (8 Nov 2021)

En Inglaterra los medios, feminazis, policía y políticos ocultaron durante DECADAS las violaciones que la BASURA ISLAMICA que lleva décadas invadiéndonos cometían contra niñas y niños. No me sorprende en absoluto que estén ocultando esto también, al igual que el gobierno balear, son la misma mierda con diferente color.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¿Qué leyes son esas?. Cita alguna, anda.



No sé si habrá leyes específicas, pero seguramente los puedan meter como delito de odio o similar.

Lo que sí tienen los periodistas son guías de cómo tratar la información según quiénes sean los protagonistas a demás de la clara intención del gobierno y sus compinches.


*Guía práctica para los profesionales de los medios de comunicación: tratamiento mediático de la inmigración."*

_Sinopsis
Se trata de una guía práctica dividida en tres bloques principales. Un primer bloque que relata la situación del tratamiento informativo de la inmigración en España; un segundo bloque que incluye la guía práctica para los profesionales de los medios de comunicación y un tercer bloque que añade una agenda con los recursos de consulta que los profesionales de los medios de comunicación pueden utilizar._

_La guía fue elaborada con la colaboración de 18 profesionales periodistas de varios medios generalistas que incluyen agencias de noticias, radio prensa y televisión. *El objetivo de esta guía es ofrecer claves y herramientas a los profesionales de los medios de comunicación para que lleven a cabo un correcto tratamiento mediático de la inmigración*. La importancia innegable de la información demanda una responsabilidad social aún mayor de aquellos que tratan, divulgan y trabajan con ella, como son los medios de comunicación y las empresas informativas._



https://www.inclusion.gob.es/oberaxe/es/publicaciones/documentos/documento_0066.htm




Link al PDF:



https://www.inclusion.gob.es/oberaxe/ficheros/documentos/GuiaPracticaProfesionalesMediosComunicacion.pdf


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Nothing (8 Nov 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> En efecto, no es un PLAN como tal, y menos llevado a cabo por poderes ocultos...
> 
> Pero sí es el resultado de los intereses de las minorías que detentan el PODER, y el hedonismo, epicureísmo y eudemonismo del PUEBLO (el PUEBLO siempre es corresponsable de todo lo que sucede, nunca sólo víctima). Y el principal interés del PODER es ampliarlo y perpetuarlo. Con la destrucción y/o sustitución del PUEBLO se garantizan otro nuevo periodo de poder omnímodo.
> 
> ...



Al final estamos más de acuerdo de lo que parecía. Si no fuesen las minorías actuales serían otras, con otros apellidos y con otros oficios. Por lo dicho, estarás de acuerdo en que la revolución debe darse en la forma de pensar un número crítico de indivíduos para que se de un cambio perceptible en la forma de actuar del la masa, o el pueblo, bien ...

Me temo que no te va a gustar mucho ( o si ) ... Igual ya sabes cual es la ideología que propone la superación del Estado ( dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para el caso ) mediante el advenimiento de un hombre nuevo que ha cambiado su forma de pensar ... letra "c", por 1€ ...


----------



## Blas el Empalador (8 Nov 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Se advirtió que chaparían el tema en cuanto hubiera indicios Halal... Y así ha sucedido.















"Para no alterar el orden público". Lo peor de todo es que noto cómo mi capacidad de indignarme se está agotando. Cómo cosas así me están empezando a parecer normales. Cómo me acostumbro a toda esta mierda.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Nov 2021)

MANUAL DE ESTILO SOBRE MINORÍAS ÉTNICAS DEL COLEGIO DE PERIODISTAS DE CATALUÑA11.

1. *No hay que incluir el grupo étnico, el color de la piel, el país de origen, la religión o la cultura si no es estrictamente necesario para la comprensión global de la noticia.*

.....


4. Recomendaciones de carácter general.

1. *Evitar la asociación entre inmigración y violencia, conflicto, marginalidad, desorden o delincuencia.*

2. Evitar el tratamiento utilitarista de la inmigración, por baja natalidad o para cubrir puestos de trabajo.



EL ENFOQUE GENERAL.
No • *No asociar la inmigración con lo negativo.*

¿Por qué se da?
• Resaltar la negatividad es algo común en la producción informativa, no sólo respecto a la inmigración sino también a otros muchos temas, ya que la “negatividad” es uno de los llamados “valores noticia”; es decir, los criterios que se tienen en cuenta a la hora de seleccionar los hechos y su tasa de “noticiabilidad”.

Consecuencia
• La población autóctona extrapola la connotación de negatividad al conjunto de la población inmigrante. 
• En muchos casos hay falta de contacto directo entre inmigrantes y autóctonos, siendo los medios el intermediario. El miedo a lo desconocido es una conducta habitual en las personas.

Si
• Asumir el papel de los medios como instituciones socializadoras. Dentro de esta perspectiva buscar el objetivo de cohesionar la sociedad: asociar la inmigración con lo positivo.
• Abordar la inmigración como una realidad presente en nuestra sociedad, buscando así su normalización.

Cómo • Enfocar la inmigración como tema, no como problema.
• Presentar la inmigración de la manera más natural y cotidiana posible, huyendo de su espectacularización.

• Por ejemplo hay que evitar palabras cuyo campo semántico se relaciona con la negatividad: avalanchas, invasiones, interceptar, ilegales, “sin papeles”, mafias, corrupción…

• Es necesario ubicar las noticias en las secciones correspondientes y en relación al tema tratado, con independencia de sus protagonistas, muchas veces las noticias acerca de inmigrantes se incluyen en la sección de sucesos, especialmente en la prensa gratuita, pero que preocupantemente tiene una altísima distribución.

Acerca de • *Enfoques particulares: delincuencia *

No
• *Evitar especialmente la asociación de la inmigración con la delincuencia.*

Por qué se da
• De nuevo, la negatividad como valor noticia en alza.
Consecuencia
• Se refuerza el argumento que ciertas ideologías políticas manejan y que asocia inmigrantes con delincuentes, aunque según estudios relevantes1 los actos violentos de inmigrantes contra españoles no se consideren –entre la población española- un fenómeno extendido, sino un hecho aislado.

Si • Recordar siempre que el principio de presunción de inocencia se aplica a todas las personas.

Cómo • Elaborar los perfiles de los supuestos sospechosos, con independencia del origen, ya que no es éste un dato relevante en relación al propio hecho noticioso.

Acerca de • Enfoques particulares: victimización

No • Evitar posicionar a los inmigrantes como víctimas.
¿Por qué se da? • Es una reacción típica dentro de la lógica eurocentrista y paternalista.
Consecuencia • Aunque en principio es una tendencia bienintencionada, a la larga no potencia posturas de igualdad.
• Contribuye a fomentar la tendencia “integracionista” que abunda entre la población española, y sobre la que es difícil construir un modelo de convivencia multicultural y de verdadera normalización de la diversidad.

Si • Enfatizar el derecho a la igualdad de todas las personas.
• Respetar la dignidad de cada persona singular.
Cómo

• Los enfoques deben poner el énfasis en el hecho de que la convivencia entre culturas es posible y necesaria.

• No profundizar en los elementos dramáticos que puedan ser meros detalles en el conjunto global de la historia.

• Por ejemplo no hay que recrearse en imágenes de dolor: rostros sumidos en el llanto, personas marcadas por la desesperación, el abatimiento, el desconsuelo… porque la “pena” por la debilidad ajena más allá de generar empatía también puede marcar nítidas barreras de diferencia y por tanto de jerarquía.




https://www.inclusion.gob.es/oberaxe/ficheros/documentos/GuiaPracticaProfesionalesMediosComunicacion.pdf


----------



## Visilleras (8 Nov 2021)

Bueno qué
¿No se sabe nada todavía?


----------



## Makla (8 Nov 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Bueno qué
> ¿No se sabe nada todavía?



Que va!
Las últimas noticias son las de indignación de la madre de la niña con el tweet de Irene Montero. Que disfrute de esta legislatura porque esta tia es desde ya, un cadáver político. Y que no se olvide de que tiene 3 hijos, entre ellos una niña que algún dia irá tambien sola por la calle.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Nov 2021)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> No sé si habrá leyes específicas, pero seguramente los puedan meter como delito de odio o similar.
> 
> Lo que sí tienen los periodistas son guías de cómo tratar la información según quiénes sean los protagonistas a demás de la clara intención del gobierno y sus compinches.
> 
> ...



Vamos, censura pura y dura; y después dirán de Franco los muy hijos de puta.


----------



## Vengerberg (9 Nov 2021)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Por otro lado, siempre me he preguntado qué tipo de sedante emocional tienen los padres de estas víctimas. Le hacen eso a mi hija y lo único que tengo claro es que los mato. Hoy o dentro de diez años, pero en cuanto pueda los mato.
> 
> Luego alego locura transitoria y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Vengerberg (9 Nov 2021)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> MANUAL DE ESTILO SOBRE MINORÍAS ÉTNICAS DEL COLEGIO DE PERIODISTAS DE CATALUÑA11.
> 
> 1. *No hay que incluir el grupo étnico, el color de la piel, el país de origen, la religión o la cultura si no es estrictamente necesario para la comprensión global de la noticia.*
> 
> ...



Impresionante. "Periodistas" de izquierdas = TERRORISTAS. Lástima que no les toque a sus hijas.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Nov 2021)

17 años de leyes antihombre y todas calladas y votando feminismo.

Ahora toca dar cuentas a Dios.


----------



## Truki (9 Nov 2021)

Jorge Argentini el abogado de la chica agredida anuncia en la secta que habrá grandes sorpresas cuando se aclare todo el caso .

¿Estará el C.N.I. trabajando a destajo?


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Nov 2021)

Truki dijo:


> Jorge Argentini el abogado de la chica agredida anuncia en la secta que habrá grandes sorpresas cuando se aclare todo el caso .
> 
> ¿Estará el C.N.I. trabajando a destajo?



Eso es vender humo, el gobierno, prensa y jueces están a favor de que los moromierdas violen, maten, agredan, roben… así que no me creo nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Nov 2021)

Sin tener ni puta idea yo creo que ha sido una pandilla de menas morunos.

Las violaciones esas en grupo aunque a veces hay un autoctono por ahi. Suelen ser de moros o negros de paises muy jodidos como Liberia, Somalia


----------



## Vengerberg (10 Nov 2021)

Yo apuesto el sueldo de un mes a que han sido los niños de Teresita. Podrían haber sido panchos, tanos, negros, españoles de pura cepa... pero por el modo de obrar y otros datos, blanco y en botella.

Y descuidad, que en cuanto los detengan y se confirme que no son blancos españoles guardias civiles o militares, este caso (como muchos otros) no vuelve a salir en ningún medio.


----------



## Salchichonio (10 Nov 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Bueno qué
> ¿No se sabe nada todavía?



Ni se sabrá. Solo se habla del volcán


----------



## V. R. N (10 Nov 2021)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando se importan hordas de salvajes donde además por su mierda de religión a la mujer le consideran como lo que han hecho con esta chavalita, peor que a un perro.... ¿ha llegado al hilo algún o alguna cm progre? Decídmelo qué les tengo ganas please


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (10 Nov 2021)

Me di cuenta (sin ver este hilo y los otros similares) por el hilo que abrieron los CM para despistar. El del vegetal de las rozas que hizo un sinpa al pizzero


----------



## V. R. N (10 Nov 2021)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Yo apuesto el sueldo de un mes a que han sido los niños de Teresita. Podrían haber sido panchos, tanos, negros, españoles de pura cepa... pero por el modo de obrar y otros datos, blanco y en botella.
> 
> Y descuidad, que en cuanto los detengan y se confirme que no son blancos españoles guardias civiles o militares, este caso (como muchos otros) no vuelve a salir en ningún medio.



Todos lo sabemos, y manadas de españoles no hay se puede decir, lo de la de Pamplona bien "parece" una "presunta" una rabieta por faltarle el móvil a una gordi que le molaba un tío bueno del quinteto, del que habiendo tenido su móvil habría colgado la foti de ella con los 5 maromos para enseñárselo a sus amiguis al día siguiente


----------



## acitisuJ (10 Nov 2021)

*La menor violada en Igualada entra en quirófano por las brutales lesiones que sufre tras la agresión*

*Las heridas que sufre la menor violada en Igualada son de una brutalidad desmedida. Hoy, ha tenido que volver a quirófano para ser operada*








La menor violada en Igualada entra en quirófano por las brutales lesiones que sufre tras la agresión


Las heridas que sufre la menor violada en Igualada son de una brutalidad desmedida. Hoy, ha tenido que volver a quirófano para ser operada.




www.antena3.com


----------



## CASA (10 Nov 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Según un conocido, que es mossos de la zona de Anoia-Baix Llobregat Norte, tienen muy poca información y pistas.
> Luego que si lo dicen, fomentan la nervosidad de la opinión publica que de todo forma tranquila no es.
> Tienen algunos sospechosos bajo estricta observación pero pruebas directas, de momento...
> Trabajan sobre la pista de los ADN, a ver si alguno lo tiene ya analizado pero los jóvenes sin enfermedades no están aun fichados con sus ADN,
> Lo dicho, no quieren comentar nada por no dar palos a ciegas.



La zona en general está bastante movidita. 

Robos en pueblos de mil habitantes a dos por semana, algunas semanas hasta dos el mismo día. 

Ahora que si furgonetas con un moro persiguiendo a niñas que van caminando a los colegios, al parecer ha pasado esta semana en la zona de l'Anoia también. No sé si esto será cierto o algo viral en grupos de wasap, pero me lo creo porque conozco a gente ya mayorcíta a la que paseando el perro por la mañana muy temprano le ha pasado, un moro en una furgoneta grande con una colchoneta en la trasera y ordenar que se subiera a la furgoneta, vamos, polvo gratis con blanquíta limpita y sin coste alguno. Al menos en estos casos sé que han salido corriendo y el tipo o tipos ni se ha atrevido a moverse, pero tela con lo que se oye por aquí.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Nov 2021)

Los agresores de la menor violada en Igualada podrían haber intentado que la atropellaran


La joven de 16 años que sufrió una agresión sexual en Igualada fue hallada en mitad del asfalto. Los camioneros que se encontraron con ella tuvieron que dar un frenazo para no arrollarla. Nacho Abad analiza las hipótesis del caso.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Evangelion (11 Nov 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Los agresores de la menor violada en Igualada podrían haber intentado que la atropellaran
> 
> 
> La joven de 16 años que sufrió una agresión sexual en Igualada fue hallada en mitad del asfalto. Los camioneros que se encontraron con ella tuvieron que dar un frenazo para no arrollarla. Nacho Abad analiza las hipótesis del caso.
> ...



Hijos de puta.


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Nov 2021)

*Segunda esta semana*

*La menor violada brutalmente en Igualada (Barcelona), operada por tercera vez en doce días*

La tercera operación se ha producido al tiempo que se conocían nuevas informaciones acerca de la agresión: los Mossos d'Esquadra creen que *la joven fue atacada por un desconocido *después de salir de la discoteca donde salió de fiesta la joven.








La menor violada brutalmente en Igualada (Barcelona), operada por tercera vez en doce días


La tercera operación se ha producido al tiempo que se conocían nuevas informaciones acerca de la agresión: los Mossos d'Esquadra creen que la joven fue atacada por un desconocido después de salir de la discoteca donde salió de fiesta la joven.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Lasjoa (12 Nov 2021)

Violación Igualada: los vecinos alertaron de la inseguridad un mes antes


Todas las asociaciones de vecinos menos una alertaron de la inseguridad en Igualada un mes antes de la brutal violación de la menor.




okdiario.com







El alcalde culpa a la oposición municipal de intentar transmitir una «falsa imagen» de la localidad, pero el hecho es que 12 de las 13 asociaciones vecinales denunciaron a finales de septiembre, es decir, mucho antes de la violación de la menor el pasado 1 de noviembre, los problemas de inseguridad en la localidad, según informan varios medios catalanes.


----------



## Heteropatriarca (19 Nov 2021)

Irene Montero está sorda

Miquel Giménez

Tiene un ministerio para ella sola y un gran defecto. Está sorda 

Madrugada del pasado 1 de noviembre. Igualada. Una cría de dieciséis años sale de una discoteca. *Al pasar por el Polígono Les Comes su adolescencia murió a manos de unos hijos de puta que la violaron*. He dicho hijos de puta y así es. A esa pobre chiquilla, como en la canción de Serrat, su mundo de muñecas se le acabó. Y se le acabó también la alegría, porque cuando una mujer es violada su pantalla pasar a ser de colores al blanco y negro fúnebre. Las violaciones dejan secuelas psicológicas graves y no pocas de ellas son de por vida, máxime cuando tienes dieciséis años. Dios mío. Dieciséis. Los cerdos violadores, no satisfechos con semejante canallada, se ensañaron y le propinaron una espectacular paliza. 

Consecuencias: *cuatro intervenciones quirúrgicas*, *desgarro anal*, *desgarro vaginal*, *pérdida de un 90% de la audición en el oído izquierdo* y de *90% de visión en un ojo*. Deberá llevar audífonos toda la vida. Salió a divertirse. Dieciséis años, no me cansaré de repetirlo. 

Mientras a la víctima la intervenían por cuarta vez, *la ministra posaba con sus amigas, sonriendo*. No quiere pronunciarse. Lógico. La manada criminal que ha perpetrado ese crimen, según nos dicen fuentes policiales, son, presuntamente, inmigrantes. Eso no agrava la bestialidad del hecho, porque daría lo mismo que fuesen de aquí, pero si dice mucho de la titular del ministerio de la presunta igualdad. _No comment_. De esto no se habla ni se dice yo si te creo hermana o todos somos Juana Rivas. Cuatro frases de compromiso y se pasa página. 

Es un caso que debería abrir todos los informativos, que debería hacer que la ministra Montero estuviese al pie de la cama de esa criatura, que las autoridades municipales de Igualada, *los partidos del consistorio y toda la gente de esa población estuvieran en la calle en perpetua manifestación*. Pero Montero está sorda. Montero asegura que solas, libres y borrachas quieren llegar a casa pero se olvida de esta niña. Montero dice que el violador eres tú, acusándonos a los hombres, pero en este caso calla como una puerta, porque su feminismo solo carga contra los hombres de aquí. Montero se cansa de repetir que el rosa es machista y que hay que abordarlo todo con perspectiva de género, pero no se le sabe ninguna convocatoria en contra de este acto criminal nauseabundo perpetrado en el cuerpo de una adolescente.
No es la única sorda. 

En la fachada del ayuntamiento igualadino hay una enorme pancarta. Abarca todo el balcón. Dice, traducido del catalán, *“Amnistía. Hagámonos libres”*. Una plaza que hemos conocido abarrotada por separatistas a lo largo de estos años, manifestándose por la independencia, por los presos, contra España, el rey, en fin, todo el ritual de su iglesia, la del lazo amarillo. Hace un par de noches solo había un puñado de personas allí, con el ayuntamiento cerrado a cal y canto, exigiendo justicia para la agredida. No había nadie para recibirlos ni para solidarizarse. Tampoco parece que los _lazis_ locales se sintieran atraídos por ir a denunciar lo que ya clama al cielo, y es que las agresiones sexuales cometidas en según qué sitios y por según qué personas quedan sepultadas informativa, política y socialmente. 

Están sordos todos, están horrible, inhumanamente sordos. *Desde sus despachos no se oye el llanto de esa menor*. Solo atienden a aquellos que les interesan por sus fines políticos, generalmente inconfesables. Nos llenan los informativos de imágenes de críos que quieren entrar en Polonia a la brava, o que llegan a nuestras playas a diario, pero nada de referirse a esa menor de la Cataluña del helado de postre todos los días y esa pacificación sanchista tan lograda. 

Dice el ayuntamiento que ahora, ¡ahora!, instalará cámaras en ese polígono. *Cuando solo se atiende al fanatismo, amarillo, rojo, pardo o del color que sea, pasan estas cosas*. Hay crías que van solas por la calle y no llegan a sus casas ni libres ni de ninguna otra manera. Porque una jauría de perros rabiosos les rompen la vida con la brutalidad que da la sensación de saberse impunes. Dieciséis años tiene. Montero sigue sorda. Y mucha más gente, también.


----------



## Heteropatriarca (22 Dic 2021)

¿Se sabrá algo de este tema?


----------



## Decipher (22 Dic 2021)

Heteropatriarca dijo:


> ¿Se sabrá algo de este tema?



Ya está muerto para la prensa.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Dic 2021)

Hay que ir reflotando este tema cada X días. Es ASQUEROSO lo que ocurre en la política de este país.


----------



## V. R. N (22 Dic 2021)

Hoy el tema es la lotería, el volcán desde hace tres meses, y Omicron. 
Los medios a sueldo tienen suficiente con esto. Ya están pasando el cuchillo por la cinta afiladora para tenernos en casa y seguir jugando de forma psicópata con todo el mundo.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Dic 2021)

A ver si dejamos de hacer el gilipollas y vamos abriendo hilos del expediente royuela, que se llene el foro de ese escándalo, cómo no van a tapar esta canallada si tapan el expediente royuela.

@calopez échale huevos y fija el hilo del ER en el principal, si hay que poner pasta la ponemos...


----------



## Decipher (22 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ver si dejamos de hacer el gilipollas y vamos abriendo hilos del expediente royuela, que se llene el foro de ese escándalo, cómo no van a tapar esta canallada si tapan el expediente royuela.
> 
> @calopez échale huevos y fija el hilo del ER en el principal, si hay que poner pasta la ponemos...



Siempre, siempre, siempre os dejais engañar por el primer flautista que pasa. Al final le dais la razón a los masones.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Siempre, siempre, siempre os dejais engañar por el primer flautista que pasa. Al final le dais la razón a los masones.




Más de 700 vídeos acusando a fiscales, policias y políticos de cometer miles de asesinatos y todo tipo de delitos, enseñando miles de notas manuscritas del ex fiscal Mena, como por ejemplo :





Y aquí el ex comisario Villarejo afirmando lo que se cuenta en el ER :




Engañado está el que no quiera ver lo evidente...


----------



## Decipher (22 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Más de 700 vídeos acusando a fiscales, policias y políticos de cometer miles de asesinatos y todo tipo de delitos, enseñando miles de notas manuscritas del ex fiscal Mena, como por ejemplo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. Gran cantidad de acusaciones graves no son pruebas. Esto, que es lógica increiblemente básica alguna gente ni siquiera es capaz de entenderlo o mas bien NO QUIERE ENTENDERLO.

Basicamente es la versión de "yo si te creo hermana" en versión derechista.


----------



## Alatristeando (22 Dic 2021)

Up


----------



## Bimmer (22 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Exacto. Gran cantidad de acusaciones graves no son pruebas. Esto, que es lógica increiblemente básica alguna gente ni siquiera es capaz de entenderlo o mas bien NO QUIERE ENTENDERLO.
> 
> Basicamente es la versión de "yo si te creo hermana" en versión derechista.




No obvies lo más importante, LAS PRUEBAS :




Bimmer dijo:


> enseñando miles de notas manuscritas del ex fiscal Mena




Un ex fiscal tiene cientos de documentos y cartas escritas a mano, en un juicio y con la presencia de peritos caligráficos bastaría con comparar esos documentos y cartas con las notas.


Otra prueba que también te he puesto antes, el ex comisario Villarejo afirma lo que se cuenta en el ER :





Luego tenemos el silencio de los acusados que forman parte de la autoridad y de agentes de la autoridad, aquí ya entramos en delitos de encubrimiento (tanto por el ER como por los Royuela al acusar de algo así y que en caso de que fuese falso, sería delito por calumnias, injurias, contra el honor e imagen personal, etc etc), obstrucción a la justicia, omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, etc etc


----------



## Decipher (22 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No obvies lo más importante, LAS PRUEBAS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notas manuscritas que nadie ha comprobado. Si no te das cuenta de que esas notas pueden ser perfectamente falsas tienes un problema. El video de Villarejo dura horas, como no especifiques me parece que solo estás intentando confundir. Y lo del silencio. ¿Que silencio? ¿Crees que van a contestar al pirado este para darle notoriedad? Que presente una denuncia. Ah no, que eso no.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Notas manuscritas que nadie ha comprobado. Si no te das cuenta de que esas notas pueden ser perfectamente falsas tienes un problema. El video de Villarejo dura horas, como no especifiques me parece que solo estás intentando confundir. Y lo del silencio. ¿Que silencio? ¿Crees que van a contestar al pirado este para darle notoriedad? Que presente una denuncia. Ah no, que eso no.





¿Por qué afirmas que nadie las ha comprobado?



Pueden ser perfectamente falsas o perfectamente verdaderas, para eso tiene que haber un juicio, demostrar las pruebas e investigar los delitos, es lo que piden los Royuela, que se haga un juicio.






Lo dice en el minuto 46:10 


El silencio que está habiendo por parte de los acusados y medios de comunicación.


No es contestar para darle notoriedad, es contestar para defenderse de acusaciones de delitos muy graves como cometer más de mil asesinatos, y con más motivo al ser los acusados miembros de la autoridad como jueces y fiscales, al mantenerse callados cometen varios delitos.



Denuncias han presentado en decenas de juzgados, lo enseñan en documentos etc.



¿Por qué llamas pirado a un hombre que aportando pruebas, denuncia más de mil asesinatos cometidos por una organización criminal formada por fiscales y policías?


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué afirmas que nadie las ha comprobado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Villarejo habla de una cosa muy distinta de lo que dicen los iluminados de Rayuela. El habla de una trama de espionaje y chantaje, los de Rayuela se sacan de la manga miles de asesinados, no intentemos confundir.

Si los Rayuela quieren sacar esto a la luz que realmente presenten denuncias. Ah, pero eso no, que entonces se les acaba el cuento.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Villarejo habla de una cosa muy distinta de lo que dicen los iluminados de Rayuela. El habla de una trama de espionaje y chantaje, los de Rayuela se sacan de la manga miles de asesinados, no intentemos confundir.
> 
> Si los Rayuela quieren sacar esto a la luz que realmente presenten denuncias. Ah, pero eso no, que entonces se les acaba el cuento.




Eres tú el que intenta confundir, por qué será 


Literalmente dice que un grupo del CNI, de la fiscalía anticorrupción y de asuntos internos de la policía nacional y guardia civil deciden a quién destruir, más adelante en la misma conferencia, en la hora 1:22:16 dice que le intentaron asesinar en la cárcel, y posteriormente en la hora 1:24:44 dice : "Hay una sección pi, que determina que de pronto las personas desaparecen, misteriosamente".


- Rufián : "Me está diciendo que hay una organización en este país que se dedica a hacer desaparecer a gente, que entiendo que es un eufemismo de asesinar a aquellos que les interesa?"


Villarejo Pone varios ejemplos, un tal García Calvo, otro hombre en un caso de 150 imputados relacionados con el CNI, murió veinte días antes de declarar.



Te vuelvo a repetir que ya han presentado denuncias en decenas de juzgados, (los ignoran).





Por cierto, te he calado en tu primera respuesta que me has hecho, no creas que creo que eres alguien neutro e ignorante, a los individuos como tú los calo a kilómetros.




Se ve que está extendido en España, concretamente en una ideología determinada que carece de moral, el pagar a fiscales corruptos para que asesinen a familiares y cobrar la herencia antes de tiempo  (entre otros asuntos).


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (23 Dic 2021)

Es acojonante como no se ha sabido una mierda de estos desde hace ya meses y no han pillado a absolutamente ninguno de los putos moromierdas que hicieron esto pero con la farsa de lo de la manada y con lo de la zorrita mentirosa del Arandina teníamos los reportajes y vídeos en los telediarios con las fotos de los acusados 24/7 en todas las cadenas.

Habría que hacer una masacre en los juzgados y dejarse ya de hostias, si el papel firmado no trae justicia lo hará la sangre.


----------



## jiren (23 Dic 2021)

imaginate que sale que los violadores son menas cuando esta la cosa reciente, queman el centro, estan esperando a que se olvide


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eres tú el que intenta confundir, por qué será
> 
> 
> Literalmente dice que un grupo del CNI, de la fiscalía anticorrupción y de asuntos internos de la policía nacional y guardia civil deciden a quién destruir, más adelante en la misma conferencia, en la hora 1:22:16 dice que le intentaron asesinar en la cárcel, y posteriormente en la hora 1:24:44 dice : "Hay una sección pi, que determina que de pronto las personas desaparecen, misteriosamente".
> ...



Claro que si campeón. Formo parte de la conspiración.

Con destruir por el contexto y ya que están hablando de un archivo, el archivo Jano, de información confidencial sobre jueces, se refiere a la imagen pública. Pero tú manipula.

Que Villarejo acuse sin pruebas de que le intentan asesinar por tener una reacción alérgica a un medicamento no tiene nada de particular. Claro que va a tratar de echar mierda vagamente.

Villarejo es un liante que mezcla los confidentes de la policia con una trama pseudo médica para asesinar gente que al parecer le ha tratado de asesinar en la carcel con un medicamento. Un poco torpes deben de ser pese a tener tanta práctica porque está como una rosa.

Villarejo acusa vagamente a Sanz Roldan ¿Es a ese a quien acusan los Rayuela? ¿O no tiene nada que ver pero yo lo junto todo a ver si cuela?

De que no le admiten las demandas solo tenemos su palabra. Por cierto las demandas no se admiten a trámite cuando no hay evidencia del delito que se acusa. Pero si, tú creete que se estan asesinando a cientos de personas.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro que si campeón. Formo parte de la conspiración.
> 
> Con destruir por el contexto y ya que están hablando de un archivo, el archivo Jano, de información confidencial sobre jueces, se refiere a la imagen pública. Pero tú manipula.
> 
> ...





A kilómetros te he calado, pájaro.


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A kilómetros te he calado, pájaro.



¿Pero que vas a calar? No eres capaz de calar a los magufos que te venden mierda evidente que vas a ser capaz tú de calar a nadie. Vete a postear sobre plandemias al hilo de coronavirus.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero que vas a calar? No eres capaz de calar a los magufos que te venden mierda evidente que vas a ser capaz tú de calar a nadie. Vete a postear sobre plandemias al hilo de coronavirus.





Noto emocionalidad en ti sobre el expediente royuela, por qué será  



A kilómetros


----------



## Sigpac (23 Dic 2021)

Todo el mundo conoce las caras de la manada. Pero muy, muy poca gente conoce el caso Igualada.


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Noto emocionalidad en ti sobre el expediente royuela, por qué será
> 
> 
> 
> A kilómetros



Lo único que notas es mi desprecio por los magufos que en vez de realmente investigar y hacer críticas serias se dejan engatusar por el primer tipo que les vende magnetismo, 5Gs o expedientes Rayuela. O atentados 11M planeados por Francia. Al final sois un lastre para cualquier crítica seria con vuestras magufadas.


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> La verdad es que en el caso royuela solo faltan aliens, hasta los sionistas que quieren establecer un nuevo orden han aparecido, yo lo sigo como si fuese una novela, algunos capítulos son fascinantes, pero me abstengo de dar mi opinión porque no tengo ni idea de si es verdad o no
> 
> Cuales son las últimas noticias del caso de igualada?



A mi me perdieron con los cientos de asesinados. Mi detector de mierda se activó fuerte. Que conste que yo también pensaba que lo de la agenda de despoblación era mentira y mira...

Pero todo en ese caso apesta bastante a cuento chino. No ayuda que los que lo apoyan sean los típicos magufos que lo mismo creen en plandemias, que en expedientes Rayuela pero luego les hablas de los contactos de Zapatero con el regímen venezolano y su explotación de una mina de oro en Venezuela con una senadora colombiana diciendolo en directo...y no hacen ni puto caso.

Con lo cual lo que sospecho es que esta gente efectivamente, lo que quiere es que les cuenten una película y con cuantos mas efectos especiales y tramas secretas espectaculares mejor. Si es verdad o mentira no les importa demasiado.


----------



## Ponix (23 Dic 2021)

Sigo sin entenderlo. Imagino que habrá gente importante detrás o mafias chungas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Dic 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Sigo sin entenderlo. Imagino que habrá gente importante detrás o mafias chungas.



Sí, la mafia del r78.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo único que notas es mi desprecio por los magufos que en vez de realmente investigar y hacer críticas serias se dejan engatusar por el primer tipo que les vende magnetismo, 5Gs o expedientes Rayuela. O atentados 11M planeados por Francia. Al final sois un lastre para cualquier crítica seria con vuestras magufadas.




"Derechistas", "rayuelas", y luego las falacias lógicas propias de los individuos como tú, muy calado.






Decipher dijo:


> A mi me perdieron con los cientos de asesinados. Mi detector de mierda se activó fuerte. Que conste que yo también pensaba que lo de la agenda de despoblación era mentira y mira...
> 
> Pero todo en ese caso apesta bastante a cuento chino. No ayuda que los que lo apoyan sean los típicos magufos que lo mismo creen en plandemias, que en expedientes Rayuela pero luego les hablas de los contactos de Zapatero con el regímen venezolano y su explotación de una mina de oro en Venezuela con una senadora colombiana diciendolo en directo...y no hacen ni puto caso.
> 
> Con lo cual lo que sospecho es que esta gente efectivamente, lo que quiere es que les cuenten una película y con cuantos mas efectos especiales y tramas secretas espectaculares mejor. Si es verdad o mentira no les importa demasiado.




Al instante sabía que eras el tal @cortatijeras , cuando digo que te tengo calado a kilómetros no lo digo por decir 



"No ayuda que los que lo apoyan sean los típicos magufos que lo mismo creen en plandemias, que en expedientes Rayuela"


Te calas tú solo, falacia lógica tras falacia lógica propia de los sujetos como tú. ¿Por qué afirmas eso de los que "lo apoyan"? ¿Quiénes apoyan el ER? ¿Acaso el ER es un equipo de fútbol al que hay que apoyar?


Para saber si es verdad o mentira se tendrá que abrir una investigación policial, hacer juicios etc, ¿No?



Volviendo al tema de este hilo, los hechos suceden en la misma comunidad autónoma en la que el fiscal acusado de cometer más de mil asesinatos, José María Mena Álvarez ,ejerció de fiscal jefe de la fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña durante 10 años, y que fue él quien permitió la entrada y propagación de los menas indocumentados :











Mena rechaza repatriar a los menores extranjeros a los que sus padres impulsan a emigrar


El fiscal cree que hay que limitar las repatriaciones a los que se escapan de su país




elpais.com






"Tenemos al menos un caso en que un menor ya expulsado volvió a Cataluña enviado por su padre a bordo de una patera y con la orden de no regresar a Marruecos", explicó. "A estos menores hay que atenderlos aunque esto nos cueste dinero", defendió. 


Con el dinero de los currelas que se dejan robar a través de los impuestos, no con los cientos de millones que tiene él en paraísos fiscales :










Mmm vaya, desde la propagación y entrada de los menas indocumentados en España, abundantemente en Cataluña y a lo largo de los años, es cuando ha aumentado la delincuencia y sobre todo las violaciones en grupo, y se da la casualidad de que el único caso de pseudo violación en la que participaron españoles, se hizo mediático, pero de los cientos de violaciones en grupo que hay en los últimos años, no se hacen mediáticos, no se sabe nada de los agresores, como es este caso de la niña de Igualada en Barcelona.


¿Por qué será?  


¿Tal vez tenga algo que ver en esto un ex fiscal jefe acusado de cometer más de mil asesinatos? ¿Tal vez sean menas los que han torturado, violado y casi asesinado a la niña de 16 años en Igualada?


Por cierto, ¿Por qué la policía, jueces y fiscales no actúan de oficio y los medios de comunicación no informan sobre esto? :





¿Nadie paga responsabilidades en caso de que suceda lo que cuenta en el vídeo?


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> A mi me perdieron con los cientos de asesinados. Mi detector de mierda se activó fuerte. Que conste que yo también pensaba que lo de la agenda de despoblación era mentira y mira...
> 
> Pero todo en ese caso apesta bastante a cuento chino. No ayuda que los que lo apoyan sean los típicos magufos que lo mismo creen en plandemias, que en expedientes Rayuela pero luego les hablas de los contactos de Zapatero con el regímen venezolano y su explotación de una mina de oro en Venezuela con una senadora colombiana diciendolo en directo...y no hacen ni puto caso.
> 
> Con lo cual lo que sospecho es que esta gente efectivamente, lo que quiere es que les cuenten una película y con cuantos mas efectos especiales y tramas secretas espectaculares mejor. Si es verdad o mentira no les importa demasiado.












Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido


Cientos de personas homenajean a José María Mena en su despedida como fiscal jefe de Cataluña




elpais.com






¿Por qué hay que temer a un fiscal?


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> snip



Criatura, veo que no sabes lo que es una falacia lógica. Eso explicaria porque te la cuelan como te la cuelan.

Decir rayuelas y derechistas, NO es una falacia lógica.

Tampoco soy ese otro forero amigo semi pompero. Usted es de los que saltan a conclusiones absurdas sin pruebas rapidamente.

Te doy la explicación de toda tu trama. Los Rayuela tienen una enemistad personal con ese hombre, que es un simple fiscal y han montado este circo para tratar de dañarle porque no tienen otra via. O eso o de verdad un fiscal resulta que va asesinando a cientos de personas impunemente.

Hablas de los menas y las violaciones mediáticas y eso es algo que si conozco. Si quieres buscar culpables de eso yo te lo digo claramente, el culpable es la asociación Clara Campoamor que es la que se presenta como acusación particular en esos casos y no tus magufadas.









La acusación popular del caso de La Manada reclama que pidan perdón a la víctima de Pozoblanco


La Asociación Clara Campoamor no cree que la disculpa de El Prenda a la víctima de la violación de San Fermín sea "sincero" porque no pidió perdón a la joven víctima de abusos en Pozoblanco en 2016




www.elconfidencial.com













El Supremo respalda las pruebas y rechaza revisar la condena de La Manada por los abusos de Pozoblanco


El Supremo respalda las pruebas y rechaza revisar la condena de La Manada por los abusos de Pozoblanco. En este caso, cuatro de los miembros de La Manada fueron sentenciados a entre 2 años y 10 meses y cuatro años y medio de prisión.




www.eitb.eus













Asociación Clara Campoamor tacha fallo caso Arandina como uno de hace 30 años


Valladolid, 18 mar (EFE).- La Asociación Clara Campoamor, personada como acción popular en el caso Arandina ha considerado este miércoles como una sentencia de hace 30




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido
> 
> 
> Cientos de personas homenajean a José María Mena en su despedida como fiscal jefe de Cataluña
> ...



Oye, explicame de donde sacan estas notas que sacan que van avanzando con el tiempo a la misma velocidad que los Rayuelas sacan sus videos.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


>




No te has parado ni una.





Decipher dijo:


> Oye, explicame de donde sacan estas notas que sacan que van avanzando con el tiempo a la misma velocidad que los Rayuelas sacan sus videos.





Oye, explícame por qué un fiscal es temido.










Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido


Cientos de personas homenajean a José María Mena en su despedida como fiscal jefe de Cataluña




elpais.com


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No te has parado ni una.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, cero argumentos. Anda, tira para tu hilo de como se crean homúnculos que es mas de lo tuyo.






¿ALGUIEN RECUERDA HABER VISTO ESTO? - NUESTRO PASADO ALIENÍGENA EN LA SERIE "ÉRASE UNA VEZ EL ESPACIO"


estaría bien saber además cuáles eran las teorías de extraterrestres de la época. ¿se inspiró en Von Däniken o en alguno más? Es que eso llama mucho la atención. Está hablando de lo que decía Von Daniken, Sitchin y seguramente, más gente en esa época. Supongo que meter esa información no es...




www.burbuja.info





Y por cierto, acaba con tu mania de secuestrar hilos que es de muy mala educación. Dos veces que te leo, dos veces que intentas secuestrar un hilo.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Vamos, cero argumentos. Anda, tira para tu hilo de como se crean homúnculos que es mas de lo tuyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo mio es más de cazar a criminales e hijos de puta, y a ti cazar todavía no pero te he calado a la primera, y lo sabes 


Mañana un policía se pondrá a investigar sobre la palabra "snip", no vaya a ser una palabra clave para adquirir pornografía infantil y encima la hayas usado aquí con recochineo...



Igual te parece mal que se investigue eso, lo digo porque te parece muy mal que una familia esté denunciando con pruebas a un ex fiscal progresista y asociado al comunismo y al PSOE de haber cometido más de 1.000 asesinatos...


Y que según el periódico "El País", ese fiscal es temido...


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo mio es más de cazar a criminales e hijos de puta, y a ti cazar todavía no pero te he calado a la primera, y lo sabes
> 
> 
> Mañana un policía se pondrá a investigar sobre la palabra "snip", no vaya a ser una palabra clave para adquirir pornografía infantil y encima la hayas usado aquí con recochineo...
> ...



En fin payasete, al ignore que es a donde se tienen que ir los magufos como tú. Has cumplido exactamente lo que esperaba de un seguidor de los Rayuela. Y deja de secuestrar el hilo ya subnormal que se esta hablando de cosas serias y no tus gilipolleces.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Dic 2021)

Pronto te has cagado, maricona.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Cuando dije que le calé a kilómetros, no iba en broma.


Ojo con esta putísima chusma, van de disidentes, con multicuentas etc, son lo peor.


Mirad :




Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaros en la conversación que tuve con un criminal en el hilo de la joven violada en Igualada, cómo se puso en cuanto mencioné el expediente royuela, ese mismo criminal ha dado "zhanks" a esta canallada de comentario :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cuando digo que son lo peor, me refiero a este nivel :










"Los imagino gritando y llorando mientras los violo": las escabrosas conversaciones sobre recién nacidos del exlíder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche


La Policía, en una investigación que está siendo muy dura, investiga si Alejandro Díaz abusó de dos menores. Los comentarios e imágenes contienen abusos muy explícitos e incluso llega a contar cómo disfruta con el llanto de los bebés.




www.lasexta.com







Alejandro Díaz, exlíder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche


"Los imagino gritando y llorando mientras los violo": las escabrosas conversaciones sobre recién nacidos del exlíder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche
La Policía, en una investigación que está siendo muy dura, investiga si Alejandro Díaz abusó de dos menores. Los comentarios e imágenes contienen abusos muy explícitos e incluso llega a contar cómo disfruta con el llanto de los bebés.





La táctica de esos criminales es relajar el ambiente, si ven que en un hilo del foro está habiendo una organización que pueda terminar en una alteración del orden criminal establecido por ellos, van a actuar rápidamente y de manera coordinada, este hilo porque está abandonado pero aún así el criminal usó dos cuentas distintas haciéndose pasar por dos personas diferentes, si el hilo llega a estar en tendencia y tiene tirón, se coordinan por Telegram y se meten varios a relajar el ambiente con todo tipo de distracciones, ya sea comentarios irónicos, ir de moderados excesivos, etc


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Dic 2021)

el caso de igualada les da igual a todo el mundo incluidos los defensores de los españoles de vox, que han quedado retratados.


----------



## Lasjoa (31 Dic 2021)

Sin novedades, dos meses después de la brutal violación de una adolescente en Igualada - El triangle


A punto de cumplirse dos meses de la brutal violación de una menor de 16 años en Igualada, la investigación sigue estancada y el autor o autores de los




www.eltriangle.eu


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando dije que le calé a kilómetros, no iba en broma.
> 
> 
> Ojo con esta putísima chusma, van de disidentes, con multicuentas etc, son lo peor.
> ...





Siento el "offtopic" pero es que es descarado y los gilipollas me dan la razón, es sacar el expediente royuela a relucir en algún hilo en tendencia y enseguida salen a hacer su trabajo :




Tails dijo:


> Un juzgado investiga al subastero Royuela por denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
> 
> 
> Un juez de Barcelona ha abierto diligencias para investigar las denuncias falsas presentadas en los últimos días en los juzgados de la ciudad por el c
> ...





Usan falacias lógicas, como no podría ser de otra manera, la manipulación la llevan en los genes, son carne de secta.


----------



## Tails (31 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Siento el "offtopic" pero es que es descarado y los gilipollas me dan la razón, es sacar el expediente royuela a relucir en algún hilo en tendencia y enseguida salen a hacer su trabajo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahí están las sentencias con peritos (y es que además ya había falsificado otras firmas antes)

ahora lo que pasa es que la cárcel ya no la pisan









Demanda de Josep Arimany Manso contra Santiago Royuela - CATDAVANT - Política


Fa mes d'un any que Santiago Royuela denuncia la participació del tinent batlle de Vic en la presumpta trama criminal organitzada per Mena i Jiménez Villarejo, el qual seria responsable de més de 1000 assassinats




catdavant.cat





2021


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> ahí están las sentencias con peritos (y es que además ya había falsificado otras firmas antes)
> 
> ahora lo que pasa es que la cárcel ya no la pisan
> 
> ...




Las sentencias las amañan :





Y la actual ministra Robles :


----------



## Tails (31 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Las sentencias las amañan :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno, eso lo dice un condenado por falsificación de documentos y firmas por perder el juicio

ya hay otra denuncia en 2021 contra ellos


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> bueno, eso lo dice un condenado por falsificación de documentos y firmas por perder el juicio
> 
> ya hay otra denuncia en 2021 contra ellos
> 
> pero volvamos al tema que es el forero




No, eso lo dicen notas manuscritas de los acusados los cuales son ex fiscales, policías, políticos, entre estos últimos la actual ministra del Gobierno Robles.


Da igual que el denunciante de un delito haya sido condenado por un delito. Explica qué tiene que ver que haya sido condenado con que denuncie un delito.


----------



## Tails (31 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No, eso lo dicen notas manuscritas de los acusados los cuales son ex fiscales, policías, políticos, entre estos últimos la actual ministra del Gobierno Robles.
> 
> 
> Da igual que el denunciante de un delito haya sido condenado por un delito. Explica qué tiene que ver que haya sido condenado con que denuncie un delito.




Que ya se demostraron que eran falsas

Y ahí te puse la noticia

"Malas falsificaciones"

Ser dos veces condenado por falsificación y denuncias falsas no lo ves un problema ?


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> Que ya se demostraron que eran falsas
> 
> Y ahí te puse la noticia
> 
> ...





No se han demostrado que son falsas.


Esa noticia la ha escrito un becario, sólo describe el expediente royuela, no dice lo que tú dices.



No es un problema viniendo de un poder judicial que no se separa del poder ejecutivo y legislativo, y que demuestra ser corrupto según las notas de Mena y que enseña la familia Royuela a la vez que le acusa a él y a su organización criminal de más de mil asesinatos por encargo, entre otros múltiples delitos.





Bimmer dijo:


> Explica qué tiene que ver que haya sido condenado con que denuncie un delito.


----------



## Lasjoa (15 Ene 2022)

Los dos sospechosos por la violación de Igualada tienen coartada - el taquígrafo


La principal línea de investigación de los Mossos d’Esquadra para localizar a los culpables de la violación a una menor en Igualada el pasado 1 de noviembre ha quedado descartada. Los agentes trabajaban con la hipótesis de que los principales sospechoso eran los dos chicos con los que la víctima...




eltaquigrafo.com





Esto es democracia, esto es justo? Nos están contando la verdad?


----------



## Heteropatriarca (8 Mar 2022)

8 de marzo. En las manifestaciones se hablará de violencia contra la mujer y se mencionará a la manada de Pamplona. A ver quién menciona este caso.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

Y se sigue sin saber una mierda.
Y cómo no, los culpables siguen sin ni siquiera estar fichados por la poli.

El feminismo demostrando una vez más la farsa destructiva que ha sido siempre.


----------



## MrDanger (8 Mar 2022)

También se oculta la verdad del 11M. Recuerdo cuando salían los Peones Negros protestando y no sé qué habrá sido de ellos.

Tampoco se habla ya del abuelo que encarcelaron por defenderse en su propia casa de un tipo (extranjero por cierto) que había entrado en su casa.

De las barbaridades que andan haciendo los menas, seguro que no nos enteramos ni de la mitad de la mitad.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (8 Mar 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> También se oculta la verdad del 11M. Recuerdo cuando salían los Peones Negros protestando y no sé qué habrá sido de ellos.
> 
> Tampoco se habla ya del abuelo que encarcelaron por defenderse en su propia casa de un tipo (extranjero por cierto) que había entrado en su casa.
> 
> De las barbaridades que andan haciendo los menas, seguro que no nos enteramos ni de la mitad de la mitad.



El abuelo escopetero resultó ser sociata.
Si además hubiera sido mujer y el escopeteado hubiera sido nacional en vez de allendelosmares, estaría en todas las pancartas e indultada.


----------



## Ponix (8 Mar 2022)

Pues un caso más en el olvido.


----------



## MrDanger (9 Mar 2022)

¿De quién de vosotros es esta cuenta de Tuister?  

https://twitter.com/MENAS_Oficial


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2022)

Salam malaikun. La van a cerrar en cero coma.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> He oído las declaraciones de la madre y he leído su carta, y parece iberoamericana, difícilmente tendrá el dinero e influencias necesarias para movilizar lo que necesita para que a nadie se le olvide. Si todos estamos en lo cierto sobre los monstruos que casi matan a su hija, temo que no se va a hacer justicia.



No es cuestión de dinero. 

-Cuando la víctima es una multicultural pobre o una nativa víctima de un nativo blanco payo , tiene 500 ONGs multiculturales antiracismo o algunas asociaciones feministas, en el caso de la nativa. Y hasta el ayuntamiento estaría dándole asistencia legal, tendría publicidad del caso en los medios hasta la saciedad , manifestaciones, etc...

-Cuando la víctima es una nativa o una multicultural pero con violadores multiculturales, da igual que seas pobre o rica, lo único que tendrás de las ONG , medios, políticos, etc...es un llamamiento a no difundir la xenofobia/racismo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> ¿De quién de vosotros es esta cuenta de Tuister?
> 
> https://twitter.com/MENAS_Oficial



Ja, ja. 

Qué raro que no hayan bloqueado la cuenta los que bloquean cuentas por tuits como este:









Estaría mejor aún la cuenta si hablase como el de este foro que se hace pasar por moro. @moromierda


----------

